# Seguimento - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008



## Vince (15 Abr 2008 às 22:53)

Tópico especial de seguimento referente à situação dos próximos dias, denominado aqui no forum de sistema depressionário «Balduína».


*Notas Importantes*

* Este tópico é de seguimento da situação. 
Para previsões, alertas e outras informações importantes usa o outro tópico de acordo com as regras: 
> Previsões e Alertas - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008

* O nome «Balduína» tem origem num processo de nomear depressões ou sistemas depressionários interno do MeteoPT.com e não deve ser entendida como uma lista oficial de nomes para tempestades. Mais informações sobre esse assunto aqui. O nome «Balduína» foi sugerido pelo membro Brigantia.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Abr 2008 às 23:11)

Bem, vou carregar as baterias das máquinas de foto e video!!!


----------



## bitinho (15 Abr 2008 às 23:29)

*Re: Previsões e Alertas - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*

Boa noite.
Antes de mais, parabéns pelo forum e obrigado pelo excelente trabalho.
Tenho acompanhado este forum como mero espectador.
Confesso que sou apenas um curioso que só pretende saber se vai andar de sapatos e camisa ou de botas, casacão e chapéu de chuva.
Não tenho nenhuma estação meteorológica, como tal, não poderei contribuir em muito, mas aproveito para corrigir um pequeno erro (quem não os tem?).
A próxima depressão chama-se Balduína ou *Baldúnia*? 

Boa noite e bons prognósticos.


----------



## miguel (15 Abr 2008 às 23:31)

Com esta ciclogenese o Norte vai ter muitos problemas com o vento rajadas acima dos 100km/h sem grandes problemas...isto se o centro não se deslocar poucos kilometros mais para sul  alguém que me avive a memoria quando foi que tivemos uma depressão com menos de 975hpa ou igual?? e ainda mais a meio de Abril


----------



## Rog (15 Abr 2008 às 23:44)

Aqui está uma análise do sistema depressionário «Balduína» às 21h, com a depressão B1. 
Esta depressão (B1) não será a mais intensa, será uma outra que se está formando perto da costa do Canadá, (poderá essa vir a ser a B2).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Abr 2008 às 23:54)

*Re: Previsões e Alertas - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*

Olá, *bitinho* ! 
Antes de mais, bem-vindo !
Qual é a tua localização, Portela de Sacavém ?


----------



## CidadeNeve (16 Abr 2008 às 10:17)

Bons dias a todos! Ao sair de manhã de casa nada faz prever que seremos assolados por esta "tempestade". Estavam 16º as 9h e muito sol. Como o tempo vira.
Quanto então à Balduína, devemos ficar preocupados ou muito preocupados? Sei que vento e chuva enche o olho à malta, mas por norma gosto de me precaver...

Cumps


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Abr 2008 às 10:19)

Por aqui o céu está a ficar cada vez mais nublado a uma velocidade impressionante   aliás até se avistam nuvens de trovoada.

Estou com 17.8ºC a pressão está nos 1012hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## RMira (16 Abr 2008 às 11:01)

Boas 

Balduína 

O que me faz rir cada vez que se aproxima uma depressão 

Vamos ver, esta é fraquita, amanhã ao final da tarde deverá ser o melhor.


----------



## vitamos (16 Abr 2008 às 11:04)

mirones disse:


> Boas
> 
> Balduína
> 
> ...



Eu não sei se vai ser assim tão fraquita! Aliás sou demasiado leigo para dizer seja o que for... mas eu acho que temos aqui algo para acompanhar com muuuuuuuita atenção


----------



## RMira (16 Abr 2008 às 11:11)

vitamos disse:


> Eu não sei se vai ser assim tão fraquita! Aliás sou demasiado leigo para dizer seja o que for... mas eu acho que temos aqui algo para acompanhar com muuuuuuuita atenção




Quando digo fraquita, refiro-me a esta 1ª fase hoje que acabará por funcionar como um sistema frontal que passará rapidamente. Depois é que teremos uma situação estacionária para acompanhar, digo eu.


----------



## AnDré (16 Abr 2008 às 11:49)

*Re: Previsões e Alertas - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*

Bem, já andava aqui com esta dúvida há algum tempo, mas agora que o Vitamos falou com neve na Estrela, aproveito para a expôr:

- _1mm de chuva é igual (ou aproximadamente igual) a 1 cm de neve?_


----------



## ACalado (16 Abr 2008 às 12:21)

*Re: Previsões e Alertas - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Bem, já andava aqui com esta dúvida há algum tempo, mas agora que o Vitamos falou com neve na Estrela, aproveito para a expôr:
> 
> - _1mm de chuva é igual (ou aproximadamente igual) a 1 cm de neve?_



se formos fazer uma relação matemática penso que 10mm de chuva será 1cm de neve  não tenho a certeza


----------



## Aurélio (16 Abr 2008 às 12:49)

*Re: Previsões e Alertas - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*



spiritmind disse:


> se formos fazer uma relação matemática penso que 10mm de chuva será 1cm de neve  não tenho a certeza
> 
> agora que vamos ter uma bela regadela vamos



Na minha terra ... 10 mm de chuva é equivalente a 1 cm de chuva (verdade universal)
Quanto se existe equivalencia entre a quantidade de chuva e neve não faço minima ideia ... mas creio que também anda á volta do mesmo ... 
1 cm de chuva = 1cm de neve  , mas sinceramente não sei ...


----------



## RMira (16 Abr 2008 às 13:35)

A nossa "Balduína" está a chegar. Preparem-se para abrir o


----------



## storm (16 Abr 2008 às 13:46)

Por aqui o céu tem muito poucas nuvens, a cerca de 1 hora atrás tinha muito mais e com 23.5ºC, nem dá para creditar no que vem

Quais são as condições para haver trovoada neste evento?


----------



## LUPER (16 Abr 2008 às 13:54)

*Re: Previsões e Alertas - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*



Aurélio disse:


> Na minha terra ... 10 mm de chuva é equivalente a 1 cm de chuva (verdade universal)
> Quanto se existe equivalencia entre a quantidade de chuva e neve não faço minima ideia ... mas creio que também anda á volta do mesmo ...
> 1 cm de chuva = 1cm de neve  , mas sinceramente não sei ...



1mm=1cm, cerca de 10x o volume


----------



## vitamos (16 Abr 2008 às 14:02)

A mudança já começou...

As nuvens ainda são poucas mas sopra já algum vento, constante e a espaços com algumas pequenas rajadas! Bem vinda Balduína... Agora tem lá calma contigo


----------



## Serrano (16 Abr 2008 às 14:02)

Vão chegando as nuvens ao céu da Covilhã, com 19.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Será que vai cair um belo nevão na Serra? É que estão a dar neve para os próximos dias e com a quantidade de precipitação que se aproxima, logo vemos...


----------



## *Marta* (16 Abr 2008 às 14:12)

Ah pá... eu estou dividida...
Aspectos positivos da Balduína: Amanhã estarão à venda estações metereológicas no LIDL e portanto vêm mesmo na hora certa  E tempestade é sempre tempestade! <
Aspectos negativos: lá se vai a noite de serenatas na Praça do Município da Covilhã!


----------



## Paulo H (16 Abr 2008 às 14:12)

*Re: Previsões e Alertas - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Bem, já andava aqui com esta dúvida há algum tempo, mas agora que o Vitamos falou com neve na Estrela, aproveito para a expôr:
> 
> - _1mm de chuva é igual (ou aproximadamente igual) a 1 cm de neve?_



Não tenho a certeza, mas penso que seja uma razão de 1:3, isto é, 1mm de chuva equivale a 3mm de neve recente em altura. 

Mas como sou sempre céptico, diria que a forma geométrica dos cristais (que são vinte e tal diferentes) terá alguma coisa a dizer também. Se são preciosismos ou não, talvez!


----------



## jpmartins (16 Abr 2008 às 14:14)

Por aqui o ceu já esta mto nublado, o vento sopra com rajadas por volta dos 28 km/h.
Pressão: 1011.9 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (16 Abr 2008 às 14:17)

A pressão está a descer neste momento vai em 1011 hPa

Temperatura nos 17,4ºC


----------



## mauro miranda (16 Abr 2008 às 14:28)

a balduina está a mostrar os seus primeiros ares, isto é  uma introdução, eu nem quero ver o desenvolvimento e claro a conlusão, que é a que terá mais festa

nuvens cumulo, e muitos cirrus no céu, mas nada como os de ontem, que até contrails havia( tráfego aéreo)


----------



## Rog (16 Abr 2008 às 14:32)




----------



## mocha (16 Abr 2008 às 15:07)

boa tarde forum, Balduína a caminho, o tempo que de manha era de sol radioso, tornou se muito nublado, sigo com 19ºC


----------



## dgstorm (16 Abr 2008 às 15:09)

Por aqui céu nublado... temperatura nos 22,2ºC !
O vento esse ja se faz sentir


----------



## RMira (16 Abr 2008 às 15:53)

Em Vila Franca o céu está a ficar cada vez mais escuro e a começar a ameaçar chuvinha 

Venha ela...


----------



## mauro miranda (16 Abr 2008 às 15:59)

em cima de mim tenho umas lindas mammatus a pairar,a chuva parece querer cair, o vento esse tem periodos de moderado, mas em geral fraco, mas sábado é que vai ser o festim, e estão todos convidados hehehehe


----------



## vitamos (16 Abr 2008 às 16:15)

O primeiro retrato da Balduína começa-se a formar. Vento já mais intenso e céu com bastantes nuvens...


----------



## jpmartins (16 Abr 2008 às 16:24)

Por aqui o vento está mais forte, as rajadas já deverão estar a cima dos 30km/h. Ceu mto nublado,


----------



## *Marta* (16 Abr 2008 às 16:32)

Aqui o céu está muito nublado, com aquilo a que eu chamo nuvens de trovoada! 
O vento também já se faz sentir, há bocado quando saí do carro pensei que a porta ia voar!


----------



## Gato Preto (16 Abr 2008 às 16:36)

Boa tarde a todos,

Esta é a minha primeira participação no meteopt.com.
Sou apenas um curioso na meteorologia . Os meus conhecimentos são poucos comparados com grande parte dos membros, por isso mesmo de certeza vou aprender muito aqui. O interesse é muito grande.

Aqui em Linda-a-Velha (local de trabalho) o céu já está cheio de nuvens com aspecto ameaçador.
O vento está fraco (ainda).


----------



## vitamos (16 Abr 2008 às 16:40)

Gato Preto disse:


> Boa tarde a todos,
> 
> Esta é a minha primeira participação no meteopt.com.
> Sou apenas um curioso na meteorologia . Os meus conhecimentos são poucos comparados com grande parte dos membros, por isso mesmo de certeza vou aprender muito aqui. O interesse é muito grande.
> ...



Bem vindo ao MeteoPT gato preto! De facto nesta casa já aprendi muito, podes crer!

Por aqui cada vez escurece mais, e o vento vai ficando gradualmente mais intenso! Para hoje já estou a contar com um fim de dia animado


----------



## ecobcg (16 Abr 2008 às 16:41)

Bom, aqui pelos Algarve (Lagoa) o tempo já mudou um pouco.....foi-se o belo sol que esteve até à hora de almoço e que quase convidava a uma ida até à praia, e instalaram-se umas nuvens porreiras.....


----------



## *Marta* (16 Abr 2008 às 16:47)

vitamos disse:


> Para hoje já estou a contar com um fim de dia animado



Eu acho que a animação é a partir das 20.30!! 
BBEEENNNNFFIIIIICCCAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## vitamos (16 Abr 2008 às 16:51)

*Marta* disse:


> Eu acho que a animação é a partir das 20.30!!
> BBEEENNNNFFIIIIICCCAAAAAAAAAAAAA



Então a animação da chuva e das possíveis trovoadas é a única a que poderemos assistir do mesmo lado da barricada! 

A partir das 20h30 a minha animação tem tom verde! 

Neste momento céu praticamente encoberto!


----------



## RMira (16 Abr 2008 às 16:53)

Sobre futebol hoje não falo dado que ontem não tive lá muita animação  mas sobre a animação que ela ai vem ai isso é garantido 

Céu muito nublado em VFX. Vou para Setúbal agora.


----------



## Gato Preto (16 Abr 2008 às 17:05)

*Marta* disse:


> Eu acho que a animação é a partir das 20.30!!
> BBEEENNNNFFIIIIICCCAAAAAAAAAAAAA



Espero que haja hoje um valente temporal VERDE.

Por aqui continua cinzento mas calmo.


----------



## Brunomc (16 Abr 2008 às 17:24)

céu muito nublado por aqui..

o céu ta mesmo cinzento..ca pra mim deve vir uma chuvinha para a noite..


----------



## miguel (16 Abr 2008 às 17:26)

Aqui a mínima foi de 11,9ºC...a manha foi de sol e algum calor tendo a máxima chegado aos 20,3ºC...Neste momento o céu está já coberto de nuvens que prometem a chuvinha que vai chegar com o cair da noite por aqui  a temperatura agora é de 16,6ºC, 75%HR,1010hpa e vento fraco 8,6 km/h..max:23,4km/h(13:34)


----------



## jpmartins (16 Abr 2008 às 17:34)

Já anda por aí.



O que vocês queriam era ver este mapa de vermelhinho, na vez de azul e verde


----------



## Stinger (16 Abr 2008 às 17:37)

ja chove em gondomar


----------



## Dan (16 Abr 2008 às 17:39)

A manhã foi fresca com o céu totalmente limpo, mas o dia até acabou por ser relativamente quente com uma máxima de 20,0ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 4,4ºC / 20,0ºC

Céu muito nublado e 18,7ºC por agora.


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Abr 2008 às 17:43)

Por aqui já chove certinha mas ainda fraca.
O vento vai aumentando de intensidade e é de SW com 35 Km/h.
A pressão vai baixando (1008.1 hPa) .Temp de 15.2.
Começou a festa...


----------



## Rog (16 Abr 2008 às 17:53)

Imagem de satélite actual:








Análise de satélite das 14h


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Abr 2008 às 17:54)

*Marta* disse:


> Eu acho que a animação é a partir das 20.30!!
> BBEEENNNNFFIIIIICCCAAAAAAAAAAAAA



Parece que sim, Marta vamos lá ver se ganhamos aos lagartos.
No Algarve foi-se o sol, céu nublado por nuvens altas, mas a mim não acho a Balduína como a Andrea, a precipitação é muito menos para o Algarve, o vento pode ser mais intenso, quanto à convectividade tenho muitas dúvidas, mas o evento será melhor no sábado, mas o norte e centro serão claramente as regiões mais afectadas.

Sigo com 20.2ºC ,céu nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## dgstorm (16 Abr 2008 às 17:55)

E começa a chover ! 
17,0ºC Vento fraco !


----------



## Brigantia (16 Abr 2008 às 17:56)

Boas, 18,4ºC, 33%HR e 1007hPA. 
Dan, não te parece que o ambiente é tipico de trovoada...acho que neste fim de tarde ainda vai aparecer...


----------



## kikofra (16 Abr 2008 às 17:57)

por falar em jogo como e que vai tar o tempo na altura do jogo?


----------



## storm (16 Abr 2008 às 18:02)

Nesta altura começa a chover entre fraco a moderado, o vento nesta altura está fraco mas já dá alguma rajadas consideráveis.


----------



## Dan (16 Abr 2008 às 18:05)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas, 18,4ºC, 33%HR e 1007hPA.
> Dan, não te parece que o ambiente é tipico de trovoada...acho que neste fim de tarde ainda vai aparecer...



Também me parece. Até já estou a ver alguma precipitação a leste da cidade.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Abr 2008 às 18:12)

Estou com 15,0ºC e já caem as primeiras pingas
O vento passa muitas vezes dos 10 km/h

Pressão a... 1010 hPa


----------



## Brunomc (16 Abr 2008 às 18:13)

aqui inda não chove


----------



## Gilmet (16 Abr 2008 às 18:20)

Actualização: Chove moderado
Temperatura nos 15,0ºC

A máxima foi de 18,1ºC

O meu pluviometro foi á vida há alguns dias, mas como não podia deixar de registar precipitação neste evento... construi um com uma garrafa e régua... por isso só colocarei os valores de precipitação no final de cada dia


----------



## mauro miranda (16 Abr 2008 às 18:26)

ja chove e são pingas grossas o vento está fraco, tendo raros periodos demoderado


----------



## JAlves (16 Abr 2008 às 18:28)

Odivelas - Lisboa

O vento intensificou-se durante a tarde e já está a chover. É chuva fraca mas "molha bem".


----------



## ajrebelo (16 Abr 2008 às 18:34)

boas

Almoinha- Sesimbra já pinga.

abraços


----------



## Relâmpago (16 Abr 2008 às 18:42)

Olá

Em Lisboa:

Aproximação do sistema nebuloso frontal. Já se fazem sentir os altostratus e mesmo os nimbostratus, pois já chove. O vento aumentou de intensidade

1005 hPa

14º C


----------



## MSantos (16 Abr 2008 às 18:42)

Aqui por Bragança o vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade, mas ainda está fraco. O céu está encoberto mas ainda não choveu. A temperatura ronda os 16ºC


----------



## Gilmet (16 Abr 2008 às 18:48)

Acalmou um pouco mas ainda continua a chover

Neste momento 14,8ºC
Pressão a *1009 hPa*


----------



## ACalado (16 Abr 2008 às 19:02)

Por aqui começou agora a chover e faz-se sentir algum vento


----------



## AnDré (16 Abr 2008 às 19:06)

1mm!

É o primeiro do sistema depressionário "Balduína" 
E chove moderadamente.

O vento mantem-se moderado de SO, a temperatura está nos 14,9ºC.


----------



## MSantos (16 Abr 2008 às 19:12)

Já estão a cair uma pingas o céu está bem carregado segundo a estação do Fil estão 14.7ºC em Bragança


----------



## Brigantia (16 Abr 2008 às 19:14)

Caem as primeiras pingas em Bragança.

14,7ºC, 63%HR e 1006hPA


----------



## *Marta* (16 Abr 2008 às 19:15)

Aqui já chove, e as núvens têm um aspecto fantástico, que é como quem diz... ameaçador!!


----------



## Gilmet (16 Abr 2008 às 19:16)

O nevoeiro intensificou-se bastante...

A chuva não para de cair...

Aqui estão 14,5ºC, sensivelmente a mesma temperatura que em Bragança
Vento a 14 km/h


----------



## Gongas (16 Abr 2008 às 19:18)

*Marta* disse:


> Eu acho que a animação é a partir das 20.30!!
> BBEEENNNNFFIIIIICCCAAAAAAAAAAAAA




pela zona de coimbra já chove com alguma intensidade.
Lamento Marta...mas gosto muito do céu Azul


----------



## Teles (16 Abr 2008 às 19:23)

Viva aqui chove moderado e constante já á uma hora
O vento esse é fraco


----------



## Relâmpago (16 Abr 2008 às 19:29)

*Re: Previsões e Alertas - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*

Neste momento em Lisboa:

Nimbostratus em acção. Chuva e vento moderados. Já cá está a Balduina e a sua primeira frente quente.

1007 hPa

14º C


----------



## mocha (16 Abr 2008 às 19:44)

*Marta* disse:


> Eu acho que a animação é a partir das 20.30!!
> BBEEENNNNFFIIIIICCCAAAAAAAAAAAAA



espero que a Balduína nos traga sorte


----------



## Thomar (16 Abr 2008 às 19:45)

Aqui por Lisboa vai chovendo desde as 18h30m, alternando a chuva fraca com a chuva moderada. 
Vento fraco, com tendência a aumentar. 
Temperatura sensivelmente nos +16ºC.
Pressão atmosférica nos 1010mb!


----------



## Dan (16 Abr 2008 às 19:51)

12,5ºC e já chove com alguma intensidade.


----------



## MSantos (16 Abr 2008 às 19:59)

A temperatura tem vindo a baixar e a chuva e o vento estão a aumentar de intensidade


----------



## rufer (16 Abr 2008 às 20:00)

Bem, pelos vistos só aqui não chove. Apesar do céu estar muito ameaçador com nuvens muito escuras. 
Estão a dizer na Sic que o vento vai soprar com força amanhã e sexta e que a chuva só vai parar 2ª feira.


----------



## omm (16 Abr 2008 às 20:07)

Por aqui, chuva constante, nevoeiro cerrado e ventos altos muito rápidos.
Parece que dissipou por uns minutos.


----------



## GFVB (16 Abr 2008 às 20:16)

Boa tarde a todos!

Por aqui durante a maior parte da tarde choveu fraca a moderadamente e sem vento, no entanto neste momento acalmou a chova e começa a dar sinal o vento!


----------



## miguel (16 Abr 2008 às 20:20)

Aqui chove desde as 19h sem parar e já vou com 2,1mm...15,5ºC, 97%HR, 1009hpa e vento moderado 15 a 30Km/h


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (16 Abr 2008 às 20:23)

por aqui em vale figueira chove. chuva fraca mas com periodos moderados e tocada a vento ...xD vai animar ... registo 12,5 C max de 21 C


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Abr 2008 às 20:39)

Por aqui alguma chuva que já rendeu 6 mm 

Estou com 15.1ºC e pressão nos 1009hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## dgstorm (16 Abr 2008 às 20:47)

Aqui chove, chove, chove... fui a bocado a rua... as sarjetas nao da bazo a agua e uma tampa de esgoto ja estava levantada mesmo no meio da estrada... essa ta um perigo com verdadeiras piscinas... ja nao me lembrava de ver tanta agua a cair do céu !


----------



## Gilmet (16 Abr 2008 às 20:49)

A chuva vai caindo, agora fraca... o pluviometro que está no telhado indica sensivelmente *9,5mm* até agora...

Tenho 14,4ºC neste momento e vento a 18,0 km/h
Humidade a 96%
Pressão a *1008 hPa*



EDIT: 20:55 - vento a 28,0 km/h e wind chill a 7,6ºC

E golo do Benfica...


----------



## Stinger (16 Abr 2008 às 21:00)

Por aqui muitos lençois de agua chuva moderada batida a vento com boas rajadas
Por agora acalmou mas promete mais


----------



## storm (16 Abr 2008 às 21:11)

Por aqui neste momento chove moderado acompanhada com algumas rajadas de vento.

As quantidades de chuva para a zona do Porto/Bragança são espectaculares ,  toca a encher as reservas


----------



## TiagoFCR (16 Abr 2008 às 21:11)

Ja não vinha ao forum ha alguns dias e pelo que vejo isto ja está animado com a chegada de mais uma depressão
Este mês faz jus ao "Abril aguas mil"
Em Aveiro chove bem desde o fim da tarde.. e quem diria.. ao fim de almoço ainda o céu estava apenas nublado por uns 2a3/8


----------



## kikofra (16 Abr 2008 às 21:17)

chuva torrencial aqui...


----------



## apassosviana (16 Abr 2008 às 21:20)

chuva torrencial aqui tambem 

15ºc


----------



## jose leça (16 Abr 2008 às 21:37)

cerca de 10mm de precipitação entre as 17h30 e as 20h00 (IM). De momento não chove e estão 13,9ºC, vento moderado de sul


----------



## chuvinha (16 Abr 2008 às 21:48)

Olá Boa noite
Bem eu sou como o outro participante que não tem meios de medida nem consulta, nem percebe nada de leitura de cartas meteorológicas.Acho piada a estas previsões, mas quanto ao gosto que alguns aqui têm pelos ventos e trovoadas extremos não é nada comigo.....bom, posto isto ,aqui por lisboa sabem dizer-me haverá muito vento?????


----------



## Teles (16 Abr 2008 às 21:55)

Aki chove moderado, o vento esta a aumentar com rajadas fortes e a minutos atras faltou aki a luz por uns 2 minutos


----------



## Snifa (16 Abr 2008 às 21:56)

Dados da minha estação metereológica localizada no telhado de um predio 7 andares:

Vento actual: 13 km /h direcção SW
Velocidade máxima ( ultimos 5 minutos) 22 km/h direcção WSW
Velocidade máxima atingida (desde as 0h de hoje) 56 km/h de SW às 19: 51 h 
Temperatura actual: 14 Cº
Pressão actual:1008 Hpa
Tendência pressão: subida + 1.0 hpa em 3 horas ( actualizada de 10 em 10 minutos)
Precipitação ( desde as 0 h de hoje ) 12 mm


----------



## Minho (16 Abr 2008 às 22:16)

Snifa disse:


> Dados da minha estação metereológica localizada no telhado de um predio 7 andares:
> 
> Vento actual: 13 km /h direcção SW
> Velocidade máxima ( ultimos 5 minutos) 22 km/h direcção WSW
> ...



Bem-vindo(a) Snifa!

Tens a tua estação registada no WUnderground? Se sim qual é a identificação dela?


----------



## Minho (16 Abr 2008 às 22:22)

Aqui por Braga cidade já parou de chover. Pela imagem satelite vamos ter um interregno de algumas horas.


----------



## hurricane (16 Abr 2008 às 22:23)

Por aqui ja choveu moderadamente durante umas 2 a 3 horas sem parar!
e pelo o que estou a ver a minha zona parace ser a mais afectada pela chuva e vento!!! será???


----------



## Minho (16 Abr 2008 às 22:31)

Avisos do IM às 17:13 UTC


----------



## AnDré (16 Abr 2008 às 22:34)

Por aqui o vento já sopra moderado de ONO.
E o céu apresenta já algumas abertas.

A precipitação ficou-se pelos 6,2mm.
A temperatura está nos 15,0ºC.


----------



## Fil (16 Abr 2008 às 22:39)

Boas. Por aqui começou a chover por volta das 19:30 e exceptuando uns pequenos intervalos não mais tem parado, estando neste momento a chover bem. A precipitação acumulada até este momento é de 3,5 mm. A temperatura é de 8,7ºC, e a pressão de 1007 hPa. O vento é fraco de SW.

Os extremos do dia foram 5,6ºC / 19,2ºC.


----------



## Brigantia (16 Abr 2008 às 22:40)

Chove com muita intensidade
9,1ºC e 1006hPA


----------



## jose leça (16 Abr 2008 às 22:43)

Snifa disse:


> Dados da minha estação metereológica localizada no telhado de um predio 7 andares:
> 
> Vento actual: 13 km /h direcção SW
> Velocidade máxima ( ultimos 5 minutos) 22 km/h direcção WSW
> ...



Bem vindo ao Forum, Snifa.
Já agora não te importas de me dizer qual foi a tua máxima de hoje? É que estou a duvidar um pouco do meu sensor. Hoje registei 21,1ºC


----------



## ACalado (16 Abr 2008 às 22:43)

boas por aqui vento fortíssimo parou agora de chover, por volta das 22h caiu uma chuvada bem forte.
temperatura 11ºc


----------



## dgstorm (16 Abr 2008 às 22:47)

Meu deus... mas que temporal... tanta chuva e agora um relampago... que estrondo ! Vou desligar o pc !


----------



## Fil (16 Abr 2008 às 22:53)

dgstorm disse:


> Meu deus... mas que temporal... tanta chuva e agora um relampago... que estrondo ! Vou desligar o pc !





Aqui agora também cai "alegremente", já vai nuns por enquanto modestos 5,9 mm, foram 0,8 mm num minuto. Trovões é que nada...


----------



## Tiagofsky (16 Abr 2008 às 22:59)

Só falta mesmo a trovoada..!Por aqui neste momento o céu deu uma trégua mas foi só para eu levar o meu canito à rua pq pode vir mais e da boa, se possível com qualidade e quantidade ao mesmo tempo...!Vento fraco e registo por cá 13,4ºC!


----------



## Minho (16 Abr 2008 às 23:00)

Que coisa estranha, não estava a contar que continuasse a chover com esta intensidade com relâmpagos e trovões incluídos.  A imagem satélite até nem mostra nuvens com grande desenvolvimento vertical


----------



## Tiagofsky (16 Abr 2008 às 23:02)

jose leça disse:


> Bem vindo ao Forum, Snifa.
> Já agora não te importas de me dizer qual foi a tua máxima de hoje? É que estou a duvidar um pouco do meu sensor. Hoje registei 21,1ºC



Caso sirva como referência, eu registei como máxima 18,3ºC às 12:25!


----------



## Tiagofsky (16 Abr 2008 às 23:04)

Minho disse:


> Que coisa estranha, não estava a contar que continuasse a chover com esta intensidade com relâmpagos e trovões incluídos.  A imagem satélite até nem mostra nuvens com grande desenvolvimento vertical



Tenho que ouvir se está a dar alguma coisa na rádio (em AM...)


----------



## bitinho (16 Abr 2008 às 23:05)

*Re: Previsões e Alertas - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Olá, *bitinho* !
> Antes de mais, bem-vindo !
> Qual é a tua localização, Portela de Sacavém ?



Boa noite.
Daniel, já foi de Sacavém, mas sim, somos vizinhos.

Fiquem bem.


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Abr 2008 às 23:06)

Minho disse:


> Que coisa estranha, não estava a contar que continuasse a chover com esta intensidade com relâmpagos e trovões incluídos.  A imagem satélite até nem mostra nuvens com grande desenvolvimento vertical



pois para mim também acho mesmo estranho...Aqui também houve recente aguaceiro forte .E no satélite nada...


----------



## martinus (16 Abr 2008 às 23:12)

Trovoada das 22.45 às 22.55, acompanhada de vento. Tive que desligar o Mac. Agora regressei mas a luz já me tremeu, ainda vai deitar isto abaixo. Agora chuva fraca. Talvez venha agora o tal intervalo. Chove desde as 18.00 praticamente sem parar.


----------



## jose leça (16 Abr 2008 às 23:15)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Caso sirva como referência, eu registei como máxima 18,3ºC às 12:25!



Obrigado Tiagofsky, parece que vou ter de mudar de sensor ou a localização


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2008 às 23:16)

Está lá no satélite a explicação, umas linhas bastante instáveis completamente diferentes da restante nebulosidade a avançarem a grande velocidade. Já há uma hora atrás tinha visto no radar da Corunha algo idêntico mas ainda mais virulento.


----------



## Rog (16 Abr 2008 às 23:18)

Analise do sistema depressionário «Balduína» às 21h:


----------



## miguel (16 Abr 2008 às 23:23)

Por aqui o dia de hoje rendeu *4,2mm*

Actualmente: 15,9ºC, 95%HR, 1009hpa e vento fraco 5,8 km/h


----------



## ecobcg (16 Abr 2008 às 23:27)

Nada de chuva por aqui!!!!


----------



## AnDré (16 Abr 2008 às 23:28)

Bem Rog, agora até tornados na Croácia? as cartas estão cada vez com mais informação!
Muito muito boas!

Bem, por aqui já não deve mesmo cair mais nada hoje.
Foram 6,2mm.
Temperatura actual: 14,2ºC


----------



## ajrebelo (16 Abr 2008 às 23:35)

boas

bem pessoal já faz falta umas fotos desta nova menina africana de seu nome balduína 

o pessoal aqui do sul ainda não teve nada de especial para fotografar agora ai no norte já deve haver algumas boas fotos para mostrar 

toca de tirar o pó ao cabo mini usb 

neste momento chuva molha tolos, vento moderado já com algumas rajadas bem audíveis. 

abraços


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Abr 2008 às 00:06)

Em Faro/Olhão quando vim para Olhão veio sempre chovendo chuva miudinha é a aquela chuva que dizem que é muito boa que fica toda na terra.

Sigo com 17ºC, Máxima de 20.3ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Abr 2008 às 00:10)

Noite de chuva e especialmente muito vento (entre as 23h00 e as 24h00). A superfície frontal vai agora atravessando o sul de Portugal Continental, ao mesmo tempo que vai perdendo actividade.


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Abr 2008 às 00:31)

boas

o euclid marca trovoada na ultima meia hora na zona do porto

abraços


----------



## Dan (17 Abr 2008 às 00:37)

Intenso aguaceiro que acabou de cair aqui. Muita chuva e também granizo, pedras muito pequenas. A temperatura desceu para 7,5ºC.


----------



## GranNevada (17 Abr 2008 às 00:39)

Esta 4ª feira "rendeu" 21.8 mm. , nada mau


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Abr 2008 às 02:14)

Por aqui a arrecadação foi de 10,4 mm até às 01.00 h..
Será só o  começo...
Às 20 choveu bem e ventou (rajadas na ordem dos 60 km/h).
Terá sido o pico da Frente.
O  primeiro embate  deste enorme potencial que aí vem.
Agora o vento enfraqueceu ao girar para Oeste e com uma subida ligeira da pressão (1006.9 hPa).Abertas no céu ,mas de quando em vez,também alguns aguaceiros vigorosos mas de curta duração...


----------



## Gilmet (17 Abr 2008 às 07:38)

Bom dia a todos!

Ontem a precipitação extendeu-se até aos *16,0mm*
Hoje... muito pouco ainda... 0,5mm

A minima foi de 11,8ºC
Neste momento tenho 12,6ºC
Humidade a 83%
Pressão a 1009 hPa
Vento a 15,8 km/h e wind chill a 8,0ºC


Ontem, pelas 22:27 tive o máxim a de vento ontem com 35 km/h


----------



## storm (17 Abr 2008 às 08:02)

E por aqui começa a chover fraco


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2008 às 08:07)

Por aqui a bonança persiste.
Céu muito nublado, vento fraco e 0,0mm de precipitação desde as 0h.

A temperatura minima foi de 11,9ºC.
Por agora 13,1ºC


----------



## jpmartins (17 Abr 2008 às 09:18)

Bom dia,
O sistema depressionário Balduína já deixou as suas marcas e um recorde relativamente a Andrea. O recorde está relacionado com a quantidade de precipitação numa hora, a Andrea 15.5 mm e a Balduína ontém pelas 21h 16.5mm.
No total a Balduína já vai nos 20.1 mm.
Hoje céu mto nublado, o vento para já está calmo, a pressão está nos 1007.6hPa.
Temp. min. foi de 13.4ºC e neste momento estão 14.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (17 Abr 2008 às 09:27)

Bom dia.

Por aqui continua o regime de aguaceiros. Esta manhã chovia com 5,0ºC. Por agora sol, 7,2ºC e umas nuvens a avançar de oeste. Não deve faltar muito para voltar a chover.

Mínima de 4,9ºC.


----------



## vitamos (17 Abr 2008 às 09:50)

Bom dia:

Resumo até ao momento do sistema depressioário Balduína em Coimbra:

A chuva começou a cair ontem, acompanhado por vento moderado a partir das 18h sensivelmente, tendo aumentado de intensidade até cerca das 22h acalmando posteriormente. Durante a noite não me apercebi de muita chuva ou de vento significativo. Tal foi confirmado hoje de manhã pelo facto de não se notarem acomulações significativas. Destaque para a pressão que desceu ontem até aos 1010 hPa mas que tem ficado estacionada aí já por várias horas (o primeiro sinal d euma eventual ciclogénese explosiva??  ).

Esta é a noite de quase todas as revelações desta Balduína... que coelhos tirará ela da cartola?


----------



## CidadeNeve (17 Abr 2008 às 10:19)

Aqui pela Covilhã, 9º na parte alta da cidade, muito vento e chuva que começa a aumentar de intensidade. Um pouco mais de frio e isto daria festa...


----------



## mocha (17 Abr 2008 às 10:25)

Balduína fajuta, por aqui ainda não chove, neste momento avisto a escuridão a vir de oeste, sigo com 16ºc


----------



## vitamos (17 Abr 2008 às 10:28)

Actualizo a informação: Neste momento chuva moderada, sem vento por enquanto!


----------



## HotSpot (17 Abr 2008 às 10:47)

A Balduína rendeu 3,8 mm ontem.

Hoje o marcador ainda não foi inaugurado mas pode facilmente chegar aos 5 (cinco)


----------



## vitamos (17 Abr 2008 às 10:59)

HotSpot disse:


> A Balduína rendeu 3,8 mm ontem.
> 
> Hoje o marcador ainda não foi inaugurado mas pode facilmente chegar aos 5 (cinco)



Se chegar aos 5, perde os 3 de hoje!  

Por aqui parou de chover, mais animação aguarda-se nas próximas horas


----------



## RMira (17 Abr 2008 às 11:01)

Bons dias,

Parece que os sportinguistas hoje acordaram todos sorridentes 

Em V.F. Xira céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, aqui e ali por nuvens baixas (apenas e só).

Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Vince (17 Abr 2008 às 11:24)

Vince disse:


> Está lá no satélite a explicação, umas linhas bastante instáveis completamente diferentes da restante nebulosidade a avançarem a grande velocidade. Já há uma hora atrás tinha visto no radar da Corunha algo idêntico mas ainda mais virulento.




Esta situação que referi ontem provocou estragos num parque de campismo da Ria Arosa na Galiza, precisamente a coincidir com o início da animação que coloquei. As notícias referem um Tornado mas não se pode pôr de parte ter sido outro evento extremo de vento associado à linha de instabilidade como downburst's.

Alarma en A Pobra por un tornado
http://www.elcorreogallego.es/index.php?idMenu=4&idNoticia=289309

Un tornado destroza el cámping de una playa de A Pobra y arranca los árboles
http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/galicia/2008/04/17/0003_6741601.htm


----------



## vitamos (17 Abr 2008 às 11:36)

Vince disse:


> Esta situação que referi ontem provocou estragos num parque de campismo da Ria Arosa na Galiza, precisamente a coincidir com o início da animação que coloquei. As notícias referem um Tornado mas não se pode pôr de parte ter sido outro evento extremo de vento associado à linha de instabilidade como downburst's.



Este episódio a meu ver vem salientar que não se pode descartar de todo a ocorrência de fenómenos deste tipo nas próximas horas sobretudo nas regiões norte e centro de Portugal. A probabilidade destes acontecimentos por mais baixa que seja é sempre uma possibilidade! E pelos vistos esta ainda causou os seus problemas. Eu acredito pela descrição na hipótese tornado, mas seja o que for foi bastante forte!


----------



## filipept (17 Abr 2008 às 12:07)

Por aqui tem sido um dia de chuva que é por vezes forte. Ontem ao fim da tarde a chuva chegou a ser muito forte e á noite (no fim do jogo  ) apareceram trovoadas, algumas bem aqui perto , acompanhada de vento moderado a forte, mas passaram rápido as trovoadas.

por agora 13ºC 1005hpa hr 57%


----------



## GFVB (17 Abr 2008 às 13:12)

Por aqui tudo tranquilo, por enquanto! Céu nublado por nuvens altas e de manhã algumas abertas! Pelo que já vi, esperam-se alterações mais lá para o final da tarde.

Vemos ver o que isto nos reserva!

Um abraço a todos!


----------



## Gilmet (17 Abr 2008 às 13:51)

Boa tarde...!

Hoje aida tenho os 0,5mm desde pouco depois das 00h... para além de umas pingas não registadas... mais nada...

Agora estão 15,2ºC
Humidade a 68%
Pressão a 1007 hPa

Vento quase sempre acima dos 20 km/h... neste momento a 25,5 km/h e wind chill a 9,1ºC


----------



## Serrano (17 Abr 2008 às 14:01)

Alguns aguaceiros fracos na Covilhã, com 12.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Disseram-me que está a nevar na Serra...


----------



## ecobcg (17 Abr 2008 às 14:08)

Por aqui tudo calmo!
O vento sopra com pouca força e o céu está um pouco nublado!
Nada de chuva!


----------



## vitamos (17 Abr 2008 às 14:09)

Serrano disse:


> Alguns aguaceiros fracos na Covilhã, com 12.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Disseram-me que está a nevar na Serra...



E disseram bem, pelo menos os placards de aviso das estradas da serra já têm esse aviso! 

http://www.estradasdeportugal.pt/si...14-0D36-4627-8EDE-1BF88CD6DAB7&escondepasta=0


----------



## Gilmet (17 Abr 2008 às 14:10)

Por aqui começou a pingar e agora já pinga com mais intensidade!

Estou com 14,4ºC e tem vindo a descer...


----------



## dgstorm (17 Abr 2008 às 14:22)

GranNevada disse:


> Esta 4ª feira "rendeu" 21.8 mm. , nada mau



Vai mantendo os valores da precipitação em Braga actualizados, é que nao tenho maneira de ver e assim fico a saber !


----------



## storm (17 Abr 2008 às 14:36)

Chove moderado/fraco neste momento.


----------



## mocha (17 Abr 2008 às 14:44)

acabei de apanhar a primeira molha da Balduína, o vento ja esta a soprar com rajadas moderadas, tou a ver k esta noite vai ser bonito, amanha la vou eu andar em modo zombie/automatico.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Abr 2008 às 14:52)

Por aqui, céu pouco nublado, vento moderado e nada mais, o Algarve não vai ver grande coisa da Balduína, uns aguaceiros fracos ontem à noite, nem chegou a 1 mm.


----------



## Sam (17 Abr 2008 às 14:57)

olá a todos!! 
Por aqui chuva fraca, que começou à pc e vento fraco..
Qual vai ser o dia mais animado'???


----------



## GranNevada (17 Abr 2008 às 15:12)

Valores de Abril até agora :

Dia 7 - 27.4 mm.
Dia 8 - 33.0 mm.
Dia 9 - 23.9 mm.
Dia 10 - 15.2 mm.
Dia 12 - 8.1 mm.
Dia 13 - 3.0 mm.
Dia 16 - 21.8 mm.

Depois vou actualizando


----------



## Rog (17 Abr 2008 às 15:14)

Carta de analise:


----------



## Sam (17 Abr 2008 às 15:21)

Rog o que vem aí para esta noite é a frente B2???


----------



## Gilmet (17 Abr 2008 às 15:25)

A chuva fraca de há pouco rendeu mais 0,5mm que a juntar aos 0,5mm desde as 00h fica em *1mm* hoje

A temperatura está em 14,2ºC

A pressão desce e desce...... *1005 hPa*

Neste momento caem pingos dispersos...


----------



## vitamos (17 Abr 2008 às 15:30)

Sam disse:


> Rog o que vem aí para esta noite é a frente B2???



Nem mais e vem aí actividade eléctrica também


----------



## Sam (17 Abr 2008 às 15:51)

vitamos disse:


> Nem mais e vem aí actividade eléctrica também



Thanks vitamos
Bem me parecia..
Mas essa actividade será para esta noite ou mais para o fim semana? No IM e no freemeteo referem essas alturas... Pelo menos aqui para esta zona do Alentejo.
Tenho de dar Calmex ao meu cão.... ele passa-se


----------



## Rog (17 Abr 2008 às 15:56)

Sam disse:


> Rog o que vem aí para esta noite é a frente B2???



O B2, identifica uma depressão, ou seja, neste momento existe no sistema depressionário «Balduína» 3 depressões. Uma dessas depressões, a B2 irá afectar o território nacional, com chuva forte e vento muito forte durante o fim da tarde e noite de hoje. 
São duas frentes, a frente quente (vermelho) que já começou a fazer sentir os seus efeitos, e a frente fria (azul) que lhe seguirá. Esta depressão (B2) irá ter uma rápida intensificação, (descida acentuada da pressão que produzirá vento forte, chuva forte..). 
Habitualmente a frente fria é mais virulenta que a frente quente.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Abr 2008 às 16:04)

Acabou de soar o alarme de tempestade!!

A pressão desce e desce... *1004 hPa*

A chuva cai forte agora
Hoje vou com *3,5mm*

A Balduína já descarregou aqui 19,5mm


----------



## RMira (17 Abr 2008 às 16:09)

Já chove em Vila Franca, ainda fraco, o vento começa a soprar com mais intensidade.


----------



## vitamos (17 Abr 2008 às 16:11)

Sam disse:


> Thanks vitamos
> Bem me parecia..
> Mas essa actividade será para esta noite ou mais para o fim semana? No IM e no freemeteo referem essas alturas... Pelo menos aqui para esta zona do Alentejo.
> Tenho de dar Calmex ao meu cão.... ele passa-se



isto das trovoadas não é fácil de prever... mas referia-me ao imediato com uma zona de actividade eléctrica que parece querer entrar pelo centro! Para o sul talvez sábado seja mais propício a trovoadas mas esta noite tudo é possível também!


----------



## filipept (17 Abr 2008 às 16:13)

O AEMET-HIRLAM na saida das 00 coloca a pressão a nivel do mar a 983 mesmo em cima da fronteira Minho-Galiza para as 00 horas de hoje. Ficamos á espera da saida das 12...

Podem consultar aqui
http://www2.aemet.es/web/infmet/modnum/hirlam.html

Tem o AEMET-HIRLAM e o CEPPM


----------



## jpmartins (17 Abr 2008 às 16:13)

Tarde de chuva fraca a moderada, vento calmo para já.


----------



## ALV72 (17 Abr 2008 às 16:21)

Chuva moderada na baixa de Coimbra que começou a caír por volta das 16 H.


----------



## vitamos (17 Abr 2008 às 16:22)

iceworld disse:


> Vitamos sabes qual foi a precipitação ontem?



Não tenho pluviómetro iceworld mas suponho que não tenha caído muita coisa! A única coisa que medi foi uma chuva de golos anormal em Lisboa por volta das 22h 

hoje sim se tivesse um pluviómetro tinha com que me entreter, assim só poderei observar os acontecimentos e acompanhar o evoluir da pressão! E amanhã relatar os acontecimentos! Mais uma vez não poderei acompanhar um directo de um acontecimento com o MeteoPT  E hoje era mesmo daqueles dias que dava jeito... um dia em que as imagens de satélite mandam e que o acompanhamento ao minuto é o único eficaz!

Como daqui a pouco rumo a casa (onde não tenho net) aproveito já para vos desejar bom acompanhamento. Um companhamento apaixonado, mas também sério e rigoroso, como o MeteoPt nos tem habituado ao longo dos tempos (mesmo que amanha tenha que dispensar 1 hora para ver todos os posts) 

Aqui em Coimbra como poderás confirmar iceworld chuva a cair moderada e certinha, para já sem qualquer vento!


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Abr 2008 às 16:32)

boas

pois é amigos até agora aqui  na margem sul do Tejo o céu esteve sempre muito nublado com a  chuva de vez em quando a cair, mas a animação vem mais logo com a precipitação a aumentar e a trovoada a chegar. 
já estou eu aqui a preparar o material para ver se caço algo, estas caçadas requerem tanta preparação como a pesca ou  uma caçada de espingarda ao ombro. 

abraços


----------



## Sam (17 Abr 2008 às 16:38)

Thanks Rog e Vitamos
Já vou começando a perceber um pc mais
Quanto ao cão, vai tomar uns calmex's, que ele até da chuva e dos bombeiros tem medo


----------



## João Soares (17 Abr 2008 às 16:42)

Hoje de manha houve um aguaceiro de granizo...
Agora chove moderado com *14,7ºC* e 1002.0 hPa e humidade de 63%


----------



## storm (17 Abr 2008 às 16:45)

Chove fraco por aqui, mas deve vir ai molho porque está a ficar negro de novo


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2008 às 17:11)

Mínima de 12,9ºC
Máxima de 17,5ºC

Agora o vento já aumenta e a temperatura é de 15,6ºC a pressão as 12h era de 1010hpa neste momento é de 1004hpa a rajada máxima até agora foi de 38km/h...ainda não registei precipitação hoje apesar de já ter pingado por mais que uma vez.


----------



## kikofra (17 Abr 2008 às 17:18)

esta depressão ja fez estragos em mim e algumas pessoas da minha turma, andar na cidade a procura de monunentos a chuva e lixado....


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2008 às 17:40)

Neste momento chove e registo 1,1mm de chuva  15,0ºC, 84%HR,1004hpa


----------



## Ledo (17 Abr 2008 às 17:58)

A pressão aqui já começou a descer de forma rápida. Tenho 999.8hPa e a descer ao ritmo de 2hPa/h. Às 00:43  de hoje tive 1008,8 e veio a descer lentamente até ao meio dia onde obtive 1006,8hPa. A partir dessa hora até às 16:45h desceu 1hPa/hora, a partir daí intensificou o ritmo de descida para o dobro.

De momento está uma chuva persistente mas pouco intensa e com temp. de 13.9ºC e a descer!


----------



## Dan (17 Abr 2008 às 18:00)

Por aqui vão-se sucedendo os aguaceiros. Neste memento chove com 8,7ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 4,9ºC / 12,0ºC


----------



## João Soares (17 Abr 2008 às 18:08)

Vai chovendo com pouca intensidade mas sem para a mais de 2h
Temp actual: *12.9ºC*   humidade: *64%*    Pressao: *998,6hPa*


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2008 às 18:18)

Por aqui nada de relevante.
Céu encoberto, mas agora não chove.
O vento está moderado de SO, sendo temporariamente forte.
A precipitação acumulada vai nos 2,2mm.

Temperatura actual: 13,6ºC


----------



## squidward (17 Abr 2008 às 18:26)

Aqui chove desde as 15h e ás vezes com alguma intensidade
por volta das 16h pareceu-me ouvir trovejar


----------



## mauro miranda (17 Abr 2008 às 18:30)

pois aqui na bobadela tem chovido quase toda a tarde, com intervalos de10/15 minutos, sendo de já moderada intensidade, agora chove fraco, eo vento está moderado,



trovoadas= 0


----------



## Brigantia (17 Abr 2008 às 18:48)

Boas, dia marcado por alguma chuva até agora 13,7mm.

Neste momento temperatura vai nos 7,8ºC e em queda.
A pressão essa já vai nos  1000 hPa ou nos 999hPA, não sei qual das duas estações está a dar o valor correcto...


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2008 às 18:56)

Sem sombra de duvidas que o IM não se está a regular pelo GFS para meter alerta vermelho no Norte...Aqui vou com 2,2mm de chuva vento  moderado 15,5km/h e 15,0ºC a pressão vai em 1003hpa a cair 1hpa por hora desde o meio dia...


----------



## GFVB (17 Abr 2008 às 18:57)

A coisa por aqui na última meia hora tem estado a intensificar-se bastante!
Vamos ver o que vai dar!


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2008 às 18:58)

Ouvi mal ou ouvi a metreologista falar de rajadas de vento mesmo no litoral sul de 120km/h


----------



## Santos (17 Abr 2008 às 18:59)

Boa tarde,

Aqui pelo Oeste chove com alguma intensidade, a pressão encontra-se nos 1001,4 hPa e a temperatura é de 12.0ºC

Comunicado do agravamento das condições atmosféricas, que, segundo o mesmo pode aumentar a quantidade de acidentes de "AVIAÇÃO"

( 16:49 / 17 de Abril 08 )

A porta-voz Gisela Oliveira explica que «as condições adversas vão sentir-se em todo o território, mas principalmente no norte no centro do país». 

«Ventos e chuvas fortes e uma precipitação, não muito intensa mas que se vai prolongar por muito tempo», são as previsões para os próximos dias, diz a porta-voz, pelo que vai ser accionado o alerta amarelo em algumas regiões.

A Protecção Civil prevê, assim, «inundações em meios urbanos, quede de estruturas suspensas e de árvores, e maior probabilidade de acidentes de aviação devido aos lençóis de água».

Perante estas previsões, a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil vai accionar o alerta amarelo, o segundo mais grave de uma escala de quatro, a partir das oito da noite. Um aviso que deve manter-se até ao próximo domingo.

in _TSF_


----------



## GFVB (17 Abr 2008 às 19:01)

*Re: Previsões e Alertas - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*

Esta pergunta pode ser um pouco tola, mas sou muito leigo na matéria!

O que podemos esperar para as próximas horas em geral, e na zona de Lisboa e Margem Sul em particular?


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Abr 2008 às 19:04)

*Re: Previsões e Alertas - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*



GFVB disse:


> Esta pergunta pode ser um pouco tola, mas sou muito leigo na matéria!
> 
> O que podemos esperar para as próximas horas em geral, e na zona de Lisboa e Margem Sul em particular?



Um agravamento do estado de tempo isto é aumento da intensidade da percepitação e tambem do vento podendo ser por vezes forte porderá ocorrer alguma trovoada...


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Abr 2008 às 19:07)

Até agora 5 mm e rajada máxima de 68 km/h 

Neste momento está a chover com alguma intensidade e estou com 13.7ºC e a pressão está nos 1001hpa


----------



## psm (17 Abr 2008 às 19:09)

peço desculpa de por este comentário em off topic mas o drº antimio de azevedo está  na antena 3 agora neste momento


----------



## Minho (17 Abr 2008 às 19:11)

Melgaço

*pressão: 996.0 hPa* ... vento fraco até ao momento ... *temp. actual:9.3ºC* .... *precipitação *desde as 00h *17.9mm*


----------



## kikofra (17 Abr 2008 às 19:12)

psm disse:


> peço desculpa de por este comentário em off topic mas o drº antimio de azevedo está  na antena 3 agora neste momento


http://pt.delicast.com/radio/Portugal/RDP_Antena_3


----------



## João Soares (17 Abr 2008 às 19:14)

Temp: *12,5ºC*
Pressao: *995.9hPa*
E continua a chuva fraca


----------



## Vince (17 Abr 2008 às 19:15)

Uma comparação da pressão atmosférica entre a última previsão do GFS para as 19:00 (18Z) e a pressão verificada em 3 locais:


*Melgaço* 
Previsão GFS: 996 hPa  
Estação do Minho: 996.8hPa

*Porto*
Previsão GFS: 996
Metar P.Rubras: 997 hPa

*Oeiras*
Previsão GFS: 1000 hPa 
Estação FSL: 1001.6hPa


----------



## kikofra (17 Abr 2008 às 19:18)

@ coruche







@loule


----------



## Tiagofsky (17 Abr 2008 às 19:19)

*Re: Previsões e Alertas - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*

Não sei se o que vou dizer pode parecer bacorada, mas penso que têm que ser tomadas previdências para a possibilidade de ocorrência de tornados pontuais/ocasionais..Ainda n atingimos nem d perto, o ponto mínimo de pressão!


----------



## Tiagofsky (17 Abr 2008 às 19:21)

Weeeiiirdddoooo...!!


----------



## Brigantia (17 Abr 2008 às 19:21)

Alguém sabe qual é a pressão correcta neste momento em Bragança...
As minhas duas estações não estão em sintonia uma regista 1000hPA e a outra 998hPA


----------



## Vince (17 Abr 2008 às 19:22)

miguel disse:


> Sem sombra de duvidas que o IM não se está a regular pelo GFS para meter alerta vermelho no Norte...



O vermelho é para as terras altas:
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/SAMBraga.jsp


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2008 às 19:28)

Vince disse:


> O vermelho é para as terras altas:
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/SAMBraga.jsp



Eu sei mas mesmo assim...O GFS está muito soft para as previsões.


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2008 às 19:36)

Chuva neste momento e vento com rajadas entre os 30 e os 40km/h e *4,3mm*, 14,4ºC, 93%HR,1001hpa


----------



## psm (17 Abr 2008 às 19:36)

Bem pode-se ver pela a imagem de radar, a distinção entre o centro e sul a nivel de precipitação neste sistema.


----------



## kikofra (17 Abr 2008 às 19:37)

sou so eu que acho que o site do im esta lento?


----------



## psm (17 Abr 2008 às 19:40)

Está muita gente aceder lá


----------



## HotSpot (17 Abr 2008 às 19:44)

Aqui já caíram 4 mm e continua a contar.

Vento continua moderado. Rajada Máx 48 km/h

No entanto espera-se um agravamento do vento nas próximas horas.


----------



## Zoelae (17 Abr 2008 às 19:45)

Boas tardes, cheguei agora a casa e fiquei impressionado com o alerta vermelho, rajadas que podem chegar aos 135km/h, acho que vai fazer muitos estragos!!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Abr 2008 às 19:47)

Espetaculo 

Ja fiz publicidade ao forum  na Antena 3.


----------



## rufer (17 Abr 2008 às 19:48)

Como a minha estação estação não é grande coisa, nem muito fiável, costumo regular-me pela estação do meteoabrantes. E lá verificou-se uma descida de -2.3mb/ na última hora, situando-se agora nos 1000mb. Não é muito?


----------



## kikofra (17 Abr 2008 às 19:48)

tao a falar do forum la.....


----------



## Vince (17 Abr 2008 às 19:49)

kikofra disse:


> tao a falar do forum la.....



E da «Balduína», o Anthimio é que não deve ter percebido nada de onde veio essa tal de «Balduína» 
Boa entrevista. Acho que o Anthimio de Azevedo perdeu um monte de fãs do frio aqui no forum. Cascou no Al Gore mas disse que os trabalhos do IPCC são assunto sério.


----------



## iceworld (17 Abr 2008 às 19:49)

AHAHAH

disseram na Antena 3 que um forum de meteo nomeia as depressões e que esta se chamava Balduína!!!!!!


----------



## Brigantia (17 Abr 2008 às 19:49)

Vince disse:


> E da Baldúnia




7,4ºC e 999hPA


----------



## ecobcg (17 Abr 2008 às 19:49)

Por aqui a pressao baixou para 1004.8hPa e aproxima-se a primeira chuvada!!! O céu está coberto de nuvens e aproxima-se o que julgo ser uma "linha de instabilidade" (se calhar estou a dizer asneira!!!) com nuvens escuras....


----------



## Nuno (17 Abr 2008 às 19:50)

Acabei de ouvir na antena 3 um senhor muito conhecido da meteorologia que eu ja em esqueci o nome que estava a falar, e mandaram um email para la a dizer que existe um fórum meteopt que da nomes as depressões e que esta depressão foi chamada a Balduina. Publicadadeee hamm


----------



## Minho (17 Abr 2008 às 19:50)

Mário Barros disse:


> Espetaculo
> 
> Ja fiz publicidade ao forum  na Antena 3.



Boa MB 

E fizeram referência ao Balduina 


Neste momento a pressão em Melgaço já está nos 994hPa...


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2008 às 19:51)

Mário Barros disse:


> Espetaculo
> 
> Ja fiz publicidade ao forum




Já ouvi! E pelos vistos o Antimio de Azevedo é um frequentador

Chove de forma moderada agora chuva acumulada até agora *6,4mm*


----------



## kikofra (17 Abr 2008 às 19:52)

qual e o mail para os contactar?


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Abr 2008 às 19:52)

Vá senhores administradores preparem-se que as visitas vão disparar 

http://provaoral.blogspot.com/


----------



## Nuno (17 Abr 2008 às 19:53)

Mario barros pa foste tu  Ouviste o que o senhor disse? Ve la se ouviste bem Deserto do SARA ahahaha


----------



## Gilmet (17 Abr 2008 às 19:55)

Fico contente por já se ouvir falar do fórum na rádio...

Aqui a chuva não tem parado... ja levo *13,0mm* hoje
E a Balduína, ao todo ja vai com *29,0mm*

A máxima foi de 16,3ºC

A temperatura está nos 13,1ºC
A humidade a 96%
A pressão nos *999 hPa*

Há pouco o vento andava perto dos 35 km/h (36,3 km/h), mas as rajadas estão muito mais fortes...


----------



## Nuno (17 Abr 2008 às 19:56)

Olha o mario esta a falar


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Abr 2008 às 19:56)

Não sou eu que estou a falar  antes fosse


----------



## Zoelae (17 Abr 2008 às 19:57)

Eu também já estou a ouvir. Parece k tá um  Mário ao telefone. Peço aos experts do fórum que participem!!!


----------



## Minho (17 Abr 2008 às 19:59)

Grafico da pressão atmosférica desde as 00h de hoje em Melgaço...


----------



## GFVB (17 Abr 2008 às 20:01)

Mário, parece que confundiram o meteopt.com com o meteo.pt.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Abr 2008 às 20:02)

GFVB disse:


> Mário, parece que confundiram o meteopt.com com o meteo.pt.



Não sei de qualquer das maneiras quem estiver interessado vai procurar no google e dá aqui com a casa


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2008 às 20:03)

*9,5mm* e cai com força


----------



## GFVB (17 Abr 2008 às 20:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não sei de qualquer das maneiras quem estiver interessado vai procurar no google e dá aqui com a casa




Podes crer!


----------



## Gilmet (17 Abr 2008 às 20:06)

Iihhhh que força!

Já vou com *15,0mm*


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2008 às 20:10)

Epá, alguém que faça um resumo do que foi dito na Antena 3. 
É que eu não ouvi nada! Estava a jantar bolas pah!

De qualquer maneira, não sei se repararam, mas o telejornal na RTP1 foi o único que abriu a sua emisão a falar do mau tempo que está previsto para esta noite e do alerta vermelho lançado pelo IM e pela protecção civil. Está tudo de olhos postos na chuva e no vento.

Por aqui ela vai caindo bem!
Vou com *10,1mm*. e com vento forte a acompanhar!


----------



## apassosviana (17 Abr 2008 às 20:16)

10ºC Vento moderado 8mm


Alerta Vermelho  Vento em Viana do Castelo, (esta um dia normal de chuva) , que exagerados


----------



## HotSpot (17 Abr 2008 às 20:16)

6,2 mm e continua a encher. Falta é o vento que não há meio de aparecer.


----------



## Relâmpago (17 Abr 2008 às 20:17)

Mário Barros disse:


> Espetaculo
> 
> Ja fiz publicidade ao forum  na Antena 3.



Olá

Boa notícia. Estamos de parabéns. Como eu disse num outro post, este forum pode ter utilidade como complemento do IM. Somos um conjunto de pessoas amadoras mas responsáveis que faz os seus estudos de uma maneira honesta, utilizando as ferramentas que tem ao seu dispor. Recolhemos dados que podem ter utilidade. A cobertura é a de todo o território nacionalPoderemos ter a nossa quota parte na prestação de um serviço sério à sociedade.


----------



## psm (17 Abr 2008 às 20:19)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não sei de qualquer das maneiras quem estiver interessado vai procurar no google e dá aqui com a casa







Foi pena o antimio ter confundido "as coisas".

E houve alguém que falou da nossa amiga balduina.

Bom esforço Mário


----------



## storm (17 Abr 2008 às 20:21)

*Re: Previsões e Alertas - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*

Alerta vermelho, é a primeira vez que vejo

As coisas estão a ficar o bocado perigosas, eu também concordo com aquilo que o *Tiagofsky* disse, acho que se devia de tomar algumas precauções, mesmo que não fossem precisas não havia mal nenhum


----------



## Vince (17 Abr 2008 às 20:22)

apassosviana disse:


> Alerta Vermelho em Viana do Castelo, (esta um dia normal de chuva) , que exagerados



O alerta vermelho é para as terras altas, o outro é laranja. E mesmo que depois não tenha sido justificado, não se trata de ser exagerados, trata-se de prevenção atendendo à situação que pode ser mais ou menos importante conforme as diversas previsões. Há sempre quem critique por falta, ou por excesso. Parece que nunca está nada bem. Faz parte do nosso código genético, nada a fazer.


----------



## Zoelae (17 Abr 2008 às 20:22)

apassosviana disse:


> 10ºC Vento moderado 8mm
> 
> 
> Alerta Vermelho  Vento em Viana do Castelo, (esta um dia normal de chuva) , que exagerados



Repara na hora para que é o alerta e verá que não são exagerados, o alerta é para esta noite.


----------



## psm (17 Abr 2008 às 20:27)

Já se começa a ver o "caracol" nas imagens de satelite, é a nossa amiga a cavar


----------



## Relâmpago (17 Abr 2008 às 20:27)

*Re: Previsões e Alertas - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*



storm disse:


> Alerta vermelho, é a primeira vez que vejo
> 
> As coisas estão a ficar o bocado perigosas, eu também concordo com aquilo que o *Tiagofsky* disse, acho que se devia de tomar algumas precauções, mesmo que não fossem precisas não havia mal nenhum



Concordo. É melhor esperar sempre o pior, para as medidas de precaução serem mais eficazes. Contudo, não é aconselhável entrar em alarmismo desnecessário.

Por aqui, Lisboa:

Céu encoberto. Chuva moderada e vento moderado/forte (com rajadas)

1000 hPa

14º C


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2008 às 20:27)

*14,8mm* e não para de cair sempre de forma moderada 14,7ºC, 95%HR,1000hpa, 30,2km/h


----------



## João Soares (17 Abr 2008 às 20:30)

Esta a chover forte, o vento tambem forte,
Temp actual: *12,1ºC*    Pressao: *992.7hPa*


----------



## HotSpot (17 Abr 2008 às 20:31)

Pressão a rondar os 1000 hpa e 8,6 mm

Agora cai com mais força a cerca de 20mm/hora


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Abr 2008 às 20:31)

No mínimo preocupante a próxima noite/madrugada no Norte e Centro, o Algarve terá chuva e vento mas nada comparável.

No Algarve, céu pouco nublado aumentando a nebulosidade ao fim da tarde, e já mostra que quer chover, o vento está moderado a forte com rajadas de 60 km/h segundo a estação da região de turismo do Algarve.

Na minha estação:

Máxima: 19.3ºC
mínima: 12.6ºC
Actual: 16.7ºC

Precipitação: 0 mm


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Abr 2008 às 20:34)

Por aqui chove moderadamente e forma persistente  15 mm.

Estou com 14.1ºC e 999hpa.


----------



## Zoelae (17 Abr 2008 às 20:37)

*Re: Previsões e Alertas - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*

Parece ser oportuno colocar aqui a escala de intensidade do vento de Beaufort:




By zoelae


----------



## Brigantia (17 Abr 2008 às 20:41)

6,7ºC e 998hPA.

Na Galiza já está a crescer alguma coisa...


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2008 às 20:42)

Epá, epá! Grande rajada de vento agora! Estava a ver que era desta que o abrigo do meu sensor (sobrevivente à Andrea) voava!
16,2mm acumulados.

Chove moderadamente, mas o vento que agora se levantou muito forte, faz parecer que a chuva é mais.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Abr 2008 às 20:46)

AnDré disse:


> Epá, alguém que faça um resumo do que foi dito na Antena 3.
> É que eu não ouvi nada!



Não te preocupes eles amanhã no PodCast  repetem mas só deve estar disponivel amanhã á tarde ou mesmo sábado no máximo 

Por aqui continua a chover a depressão a cavar 

17 mm e 998hpa... vento a aumentar rajada máxima de 75 km/h.


----------



## Brunomc (17 Abr 2008 às 20:48)

por aqui :

céu encoberto com chuva moderada e vento moderado...


----------



## Snow (17 Abr 2008 às 20:49)

Boas malta!!

Por aqui chove com intensidade.

Pressão 999mb

Temperatura: 12º


----------



## actioman (17 Abr 2008 às 20:54)

Boas noites a todos

Por aqui também lá vai chovendo, nada de especial até ao momento, mas dá gosto vê-la cair. O vento também não é nada de especial.

Um abraço à comunidade e parabéns pela publicidade na Antena 3. Agora é esperar pelo podcast e assim já todos podem escutar e guardar esta boa entrevista ao Prof. Anthímio.


----------



## Snow (17 Abr 2008 às 20:58)

Na Serra da Estrela deve estar a nevar bem.

A estrada para a Torre ja esta encerrada


----------



## Gilmet (17 Abr 2008 às 21:01)

Destaque especial para a pressão a para a precipitação!

*997 hPa* e *22,5mm*

Temperatura nos 13,5ºC
Humidade nos 96%
Vento superior a 30 km/h


----------



## Tiagofsky (17 Abr 2008 às 21:02)

*Re: Previsões e Alertas - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*

Já se nota bem a ciclogénese pelas imagens de satélite...Estou curioso para saber a que horas nos atingirá com mais força..Espero que o Luper esteja pronto para uma noitada por cá...!


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2008 às 21:02)

*22,2mm* agora chove menos o vento ainda não é nada de especial


----------



## Fantkboy (17 Abr 2008 às 21:04)

Parece k hoje vamos ter a "casa" bem molhada...  Parabens pela pub. na antena3. Mostra k este forum cresce a olhos vistos... 
Kualker das maneiras... camera com bateria carregada... não vá algo de interessante acontecer...  
Por aki ja chove com alguma intensidade
Vento com rajadas bastantes razoaveis...
Boas noites...


----------



## psm (17 Abr 2008 às 21:05)

Estava á espera deste momento 
 para dizer que está chover forte e vento moderado de SW


----------



## ACalado (17 Abr 2008 às 21:06)

boas depois de um dia cansativo por aqui tenho 8.4ºc com imensa chuva. noite de inverno


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Abr 2008 às 21:06)

boas

trovoada para hoje parece que já era   neste momento aqui em Almoinha - Sesimbra chove bem o vento é moderado com rajadas fortes.

de lamentar mais uma vez a lentidão no acesso ao IM  

QUE BELO SERVIÇO PUBLICO.

abraços


----------



## fsl (17 Abr 2008 às 21:09)

*Em Oeiras:
TEMP 15º
PRESSAO  997.7 C/ TENDENCIA DE DESCIDA ACENTUADA
PRECIPITAÇAO ACUMULADA 15.0. Continua Chuva Moderada*
VENTO 16 c/rajadas de 30.QUADRANTE SSW


----------



## Fantkboy (17 Abr 2008 às 21:09)

Lento é dizer pouco... Mas compreende se com o numero de pessoal a tentar acede lo...


----------



## Teles (17 Abr 2008 às 21:09)

aki chove moderado mas o vento esse fraco ainda


----------



## Snow (17 Abr 2008 às 21:09)

spiritmind disse:


> boas depois de um dia cansativo por aqui tenho 8.4ºc com imensa chuva. noite de inverno



Mas la para cima ja neva intensamente, ou não?


----------



## Tiagofsky (17 Abr 2008 às 21:09)

spiritmind disse:


> boas depois de um dia cansativo por aqui tenho 8.4ºc com imensa chuva. noite de inverno



Spirit, as estradas d acesso à torre já estão fechadas..Se chove bem, pode-se adivinhar um nevão à seria p esta noite nao?


----------



## Tiagofsky (17 Abr 2008 às 21:11)

Off topic..5 pessoas postaram uma mensagem no mesmo minuto...


----------



## storm (17 Abr 2008 às 21:11)

Neste momento chove forte acompanhada com vento moderado


----------



## Agreste (17 Abr 2008 às 21:11)

Algarve Central (Faro/Loulé), céu coberto ao fim da tarde a ameaçar chuva...

Portimão, teve uma encantadora tarde de verão!


----------



## Thomar (17 Abr 2008 às 21:11)

Boas noites pessoal!

Só agora cheguei do trabalho e já vi *que o país (norte e centro) anda muito animado. *

Apanhei agora (uns 20 minutos atrás) *uma valente chuvada* (em Lisboa centro)!

Vento moderado com rajadas.

Temperatura actual: *+14,5ºC.*

Pressão actual: *999mb a descer! *

P.S. Acabou de descer para os *998mb!!!*


----------



## psm (17 Abr 2008 às 21:12)

Chove com enorme intensidade e o vento está forte


----------



## ACalado (17 Abr 2008 às 21:14)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Spirit, as estradas d acesso à torre já estão fechadas..Se chove bem, pode-se adivinhar um nevão à seria p esta noite nao?




é verdade vai ser um bom nevão em Abril


----------



## kikofra (17 Abr 2008 às 21:14)

aqui tambem..

quem conseguir aceder ao im ponha aqui as imagens de satelite e radar sff...


----------



## Nuno (17 Abr 2008 às 21:14)

*Re: Previsões e Alertas - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*



Tiagofsky disse:


> Já se nota bem a ciclogénese pelas imagens de satélite...Estou curioso para saber a que horas nos atingirá com mais força..Espero que o Luper esteja pronto para uma noitada por cá...!



O Luper e mais uns quantos  Claro vai ser interessante ver o rumo dela, e vamos ver se cava um pouco mais, é tarmos atentos as imagens de satelite


----------



## omm (17 Abr 2008 às 21:14)

Por aqui, a chuva abrandou mas ocorre com frequência rajadas de vento fortes.


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Abr 2008 às 21:14)

Fantkboy disse:


> Lento é dizer pouco... Mas compreende se com o numero de pessoal a tentar acede lo...



boas

já acontece isto à muito tempo, já podiam ter alterado qualquer coisa.

e já agora o radar mais uma vez fica provado que não funciona com chuva   é actualizado tarde e a más horas quando o fazem.

vamos lá mudar isto, acho que faz falta vida nova no IM, tirar de lá quem está lá a muito e não faz qualquer esforço para alterar  fosse o que fosse.

abraços


----------



## dgstorm (17 Abr 2008 às 21:14)

Aqui já chove há horas... tanta agua mas tanta agua que cai 
O vento nao se faz sentir com grande intensidade a temperatura está nos 11,0ºC !


----------



## kikofra (17 Abr 2008 às 21:16)

aqui chove torrencilamente agora...


----------



## Gilmet (17 Abr 2008 às 21:16)

O forum esta ao rubro...

Aqui também está... *26,5mm*...


----------



## LUPER (17 Abr 2008 às 21:17)

Vince disse:


> E da «Balduína», o Anthimio é que não deve ter percebido nada de onde veio essa tal de «Balduína»
> Boa entrevista. Acho que o Anthimio de Azevedo perdeu um monte de fãs do frio aqui no forum. Cascou no Al Gore mas disse que os trabalhos do IPCC são assunto sério.



Mas os frigorificos não põe em causa o trabalho do IPCC, dizem é que deviam considerar outras variáveis, tais como a influência solar, entre outras.


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2008 às 21:19)

É o fórum e a chuva trazida pelo forte vento!
Até faz fumo a bater na parede do prédio!
*22,2mm* e a subir!


----------



## LUPER (17 Abr 2008 às 21:21)

O vento aqui ainda não se faz sentir, e não sei onde guardei o meu anemometro.


----------



## kikofra (17 Abr 2008 às 21:21)




----------



## Mário Barros (17 Abr 2008 às 21:21)

Isto por aqui já parece o 18 de Fevereiro  está a chover forte 

Já vou com 21 mm  pressão nos 997hpa.


----------



## LUPER (17 Abr 2008 às 21:23)

*Re: Previsões e Alertas - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*

Cá estou eu no meu posto para uma noite memoravel de temporal, com a serrinha a ficar atolada de neve.


----------



## psm (17 Abr 2008 às 21:24)

Agora acalmou e passou a chover moderadamente .Pena é não conseguir aceder ao IM.

Pelas imagens de satelite dá entender que só chove com intensidade a norte de setubal


----------



## kikofra (17 Abr 2008 às 21:25)




----------



## kikofra (17 Abr 2008 às 21:26)




----------



## I_Pereira (17 Abr 2008 às 21:26)

Algumas fotos de ontem, perto de Cortegaça antes da chegada da carga :weather123:
















Depois disto ainda fui a Miramar e perto das 19:30 voltei para Aveiro, o caminho todo com chuva bem forte what1 Desde a saída da A29 em Estarreja até à A25 não havia iluminação em lado nenhum praticamente. Pelo menos a chuva esperou para não estragar as fotos a uns certos "passarões" ;D


----------



## Tiagofsky (17 Abr 2008 às 21:27)

*Re: Previsões e Alertas - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*



LUPER disse:


> Cá estou eu no meu posto para uma noite memoravel de temporal, com a serrinha a ficar atolada de neve.



A serrinha a ficar "al dente"


----------



## Thomar (17 Abr 2008 às 21:28)

Que estranho... 

Temperatura actual: +14,9ºC, subiu +0,4ºC em 15 minutos!

Pressão actual: 999mb, subiu 1 mb!

Vento abrandou!

Mas chove intensamente! 


_Off-topic: Estatísticas
Actividade no fórum às uns 10 minutos atrás: 
214 (53 membros e 161 visitantes) 	_


----------



## Thomar (17 Abr 2008 às 21:29)

I_Pereira disse:


> Algumas fotos de ontem, perto de Cortegaça antes da chegada da carga :weather123:
> 
> (...)



Belas Fotos!!!


----------



## profgeo (17 Abr 2008 às 21:30)

boas noites pessoal!!!  tenho andando um pouco afastado do forum... muito trabalho

bem parece que a BALDUINA está a começar a fazer das "suas". por aqui ------»»»» AV. ROMA o vento sopra forte e chove por vezes moderadamente...

pelo norte será a festa mas espero sem estragos 

bem , este mês.....  chuva é que não faltará!!


----------



## psm (17 Abr 2008 às 21:31)

Thomar disse:


> Que estranho...
> 
> Temperatura actual: +14,9ºC, subiu +0,4ºC em 15 minutos!
> 
> ...



Estamos no sector quente do sistema


----------



## Minho (17 Abr 2008 às 21:32)

Grandes fotos I_Pereira 

Acabei de bater o recorde na minha estação, *registo neste momento 989hPa *


----------



## Fantkboy (17 Abr 2008 às 21:32)

Imagem tirada sobre lisboa há minutos

http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn142/fantkboy/cao028.jpg


----------



## mocha (17 Abr 2008 às 21:32)

neste momento chove a potes, o vento intensificou se nunca vi o IM com alertas em vermelho
Actividade Actual: 217 (65 membros e 152 visitantes)


----------



## Brigantia (17 Abr 2008 às 21:33)

Belas fotos I_Pereira

Por Bragança seguimos com chuva, 6,7ºC e 997hPA.


----------



## Santos (17 Abr 2008 às 21:34)

Boa noite,

Por aqui a pressão desce; neste momento 998 hPa e a temperatura sobe 12.8ºC.

O vento é inesistente para já e a chuva continua a cair de uma forma "certinha".


----------



## Gilmet (17 Abr 2008 às 21:34)

Belas fotos I_Pereira!

A pressão desce... *996 hPa*

A precipitação sobe... 27,0mm


E estão 215 pessoas no fórum (há cerca de 1 minuto)


----------



## Santos (17 Abr 2008 às 21:37)

Santos disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Por aqui a pressão desce; neste momento 998 hPa e a temperatura sobe 12.8ºC.
> 
> O vento é inesistente para já e a chuva continua a cair de uma forma "certinha".



_Edito - 997 hPa _


----------



## filipept (17 Abr 2008 às 21:37)

Tenho ouvido que o pessoal participou no programa do Alvim na antena3, eu so apanhei já estava a terminar. Afinal  Anthimio de Azevedo percebeu ou não que nós existimos? E falaram na Balduína?  deveria ficar de boca aberta a saber que existem tantos tarados da metereologia em PT 

Desculpem o off topic mas não resisti a perguntar.


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2008 às 21:37)

Fantkboy disse:


> Imagem tirada sobre lisboa há minutos
> 
> http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn142/fantkboy/cao028.jpg




Dá para ver a minha casa da tua fotografia!
25,9mm
E vento forte com rajadas!


----------



## Gilmet (17 Abr 2008 às 21:39)

AnDré disse:


> Dá para ver a minha casa da tua fotografia!
> 25,9mm
> E vento forte com rajadas!



1000ª mensagem! Parabéns pah

Aqui já vou com 28,0mm


----------



## HotSpot (17 Abr 2008 às 21:40)

Agora chove forte por aqui 13,2 mm hoje

O vento lá vai aumentando. Máximo hoje 56 km/h


----------



## Fantkboy (17 Abr 2008 às 21:41)

AnDré disse:


> Dá para ver a minha casa da tua fotografia!
> 25,9mm
> E vento forte com rajadas!



he he... n era essa a intenção... Agora acalmou um cadinhu mas há uns minutos chovia com bastante intensidade


----------



## ACalado (17 Abr 2008 às 21:41)

por aqui 8ºc com chuva intensa, neva na serra 

off topic: para quem estiver interessado em ver a webcam e se repararem que ela para cliquem no botaõzinho onde a seta verde indica que fica a 100%


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Abr 2008 às 21:41)

filipept disse:


> Tenho ouvido que o pessoal participou no programa do Alvim na antena3, eu so apanhei já estava a terminar. Afinal  Anthimio de Azevedo percebeu ou não que nós existimos? E falaram na Balduína?  deveria ficar de boca aberta a saber que existem tantos tarados da metereologia em PT
> 
> Desculpem o off topic mas não resisti a perguntar.



Sim ele já conhecia  deve cá vir dar uma espreita de vez em quando 

Vou com 22 mm rajada máxima de 77 km/h.


----------



## ACalado (17 Abr 2008 às 21:43)

E o professor Costa Alves idem  de fonte segura


----------



## psm (17 Abr 2008 às 21:46)

Pena que não participem


----------



## GFVB (17 Abr 2008 às 21:46)

Tempo muito agreste aqui pela Costa e a intensificar-se cada vez mais!


----------



## LUPER (17 Abr 2008 às 21:47)

spiritmind disse:


> E o professor Costa Alves idem  de fonte segura



Bem que podiam participar e ajudar-nos na dificil tarefa da meteo amadora 

13.2 e 90% de hu,idade com a pressao a 994.1hpa, dados da nova estação


----------



## ibmail (17 Abr 2008 às 21:48)

Carissimos....acrescentem mais um elemento...

Na realidade já sigo este forum desde a "Andrea", mas hj decidi-me e registei-me.

Parabéns a todos pelo belo trabalho demonstrado...espero contribuir com o pouco q sei....e amanha se puder vou ao Lidl comprar uma estação meteorológica.

Fui levar o cão à rua e fiquei sem guarda-chuva...

PRABÉNS A TODOS


----------



## Brunomc (17 Abr 2008 às 21:49)

muita chuva moderada...algum vento moderado por aqui

mas que bela noite...

a que horas vai ser o pico mais alto da Balduina??

sei que vai haver muita precipitação durante a noite e madrugada..


----------



## Agreste (17 Abr 2008 às 21:50)

Algarves: Vento aumentou de intensidade mas ainda não chove... 

Céu coberto. Deverá estar a aproximar-se a passagem do sistema frontal embora sem a actividade do Norte e Centro do País. 

Continuo a achar que o dia de sábado pode ser bem melhor que estes dias...


----------



## Tiagofsky (17 Abr 2008 às 21:50)

ibmail disse:


> Carissimos....acrescentem mais um elemento...
> 
> Na realidade já sigo este forum desde a "Andrea", mas hj decidi-me e registei-me.
> 
> ...



Bem vindo ibmail!Esperemos que também venhas contribuir com os teus relatos para a nossa grande comunidade!Amanha já queremos registos da nova estação!


----------



## HotSpot (17 Abr 2008 às 21:51)

*Sigam o exemplo do IBMAIL e inscrevam-se*

Bem-vindo IBMAIL


----------



## psm (17 Abr 2008 às 21:52)

ibmail disse:


> Carissimos....acrescentem mais um elemento...
> 
> Na realidade já sigo este forum desde a "Andrea", mas hj decidi-me e registei-me.
> 
> ...





Tenho alguem de perto  bem vindo!


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2008 às 21:53)

Gilmet disse:


> 1000ª mensagem! Parabéns pah
> 
> Aqui já vou com 28,0mm



Ah!
Obrigadão amigo!
Realmente 1000 posts em 5 meses, são muitos posts. Mas tu também estás imparável. Estás quase no milhar e em menos tempo.



Fantkboy disse:


> he he... n era essa a intenção... Agora acalmou um cadinhu mas há uns minutos chovia com bastante intensidade



Oh na boa Fantkboy.
Vês os prédios altos na Arroja (mesmo em frente), a fazer barreira ao vento de sul? Estou aí! Quase a levantar voo!

*28,2mm*. A chuva está mais calma, mas sempre trazida pelo forte vento.


*EDIT:*
Bem-vindo IBMAIL!! E as estações Lidl dominam mesmo o mercado!
Volta a chover moderadamente: 28,8mm.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Abr 2008 às 21:53)

ibmail disse:


> Carissimos....acrescentem mais um elemento...
> 
> Na realidade já sigo este forum desde a "Andrea", mas hj decidi-me e registei-me.
> 
> ...



Bem-vindo ibmail

Hoje: 29,0mm (continua a chover forte!)
Balduína: 45,0mm


----------



## Teles (17 Abr 2008 às 21:55)

Caramba agora aki chove a potes vento é que continua fraco


----------



## Nuno (17 Abr 2008 às 21:55)

Chove muito forte em Setúbal, e vento muito forte mesmo, ja ourço vasos a partir, arvores a assobiar, ta bonito esta festa.


PS: O Miguel nao consegue entrar no fórum e nao sabe porque


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Abr 2008 às 21:55)

boas

agora sim, o efeito da balduína está ai, fiquem sem electricidade e chove bem  o vento está forte com rajadas muito fortes.

sem actividade eléctrica 


gostei dos avisos colocados  pelo IM um ponto positivo 

abraços


----------



## Brunomc (17 Abr 2008 às 21:56)

vem a caminho de vendas novas


----------



## ibmail (17 Abr 2008 às 21:57)

Obrigado a todos.....isto está mesmo ao rubro.....


----------



## LUPER (17 Abr 2008 às 21:58)

Já encontrei o meu anemometro e agora começou o vento por aqui


----------



## Nuno (17 Abr 2008 às 21:58)

Impressionante a força do vento aqui em Setúbal, a sério, é magnifico


----------



## João Soares (17 Abr 2008 às 21:59)

O vento e a chuva estao muito fortes...
A temperatura esta a subir *13,0ºC* e a pressao desce *987.2hPa*


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Abr 2008 às 21:59)

Nuno disse:


> Impressionante a força do vento aqui em Setúbal, a sério, é magnifico



boas

aqui também upa upa 

abraços


----------



## ibmail (17 Abr 2008 às 22:00)

psm disse:


> Tenho alguem de perto  bem vindo!



Olá PSM.....já agora, e como és de perto certamente conheces a zona de Sintra...eu moro mesmo ao pé do CascaisShoping...

Achas q as leituras da estação meteorológica não podem ficar condicionadas por causa do micro-clima de Sintra???

Obg


----------



## psm (17 Abr 2008 às 22:05)

Atrozela ,alcabideche, alcoitão?
Moro ao pé da amoreira.estava a ver que não era o unico maluco pela meteorologia nesta zona.
Chove moderadamente e vento sopra bem forte


----------



## Turista (17 Abr 2008 às 22:05)

Aqui por Peniche desde as 18h30 chove copiosamente!!
Impressionante!!


----------



## ibmail (17 Abr 2008 às 22:08)

psm disse:


> Atrozela ,alcabideche, alcoitão?
> Moro ao pé da amoreira.estava a ver que não era o unico maluco pela meteorologia nesta zona.
> Chove moderadamente e vento sopra bem forte



Alcabideche....

Achas q a Serra pode influenciar as leituras?


----------



## Gilmet (17 Abr 2008 às 22:08)

A pressão continua a descer...:assobio: 995 hPa

O vento está a 35,2 km/h e o wind chill a 5,9ºC

Temperatura nos 13,6ºC
Humidade a 96%

Precipitação... 30,0mm


Novo recorde de visitas consecutivas... 306 ás 22:10


----------



## Fantkboy (17 Abr 2008 às 22:09)

Conclusão... O pior inda estará para vir?!?


----------



## GFVB (17 Abr 2008 às 22:09)

Chuva e vento fortíssimos por aqui! Está tudo um pandemónio!


----------



## Nuno (17 Abr 2008 às 22:10)

Acabei de assistir a rajada mais forte desde que so vivo, impressionante meu deus, a chaminé do meu fogão a lenha da outra divisão da casa partiu amanha mostro vos, oh ainda mesmo esperem, Ta impressionante, deu uma rajada que eu pensei que era um trovoada tal era o barulho


----------



## Santos (17 Abr 2008 às 22:10)

Chuva diluviana !!!!!


----------



## Minho (17 Abr 2008 às 22:10)

Melgaço situação actual

988hPa / 20.7mm / 8.7ºC


----------



## Rog (17 Abr 2008 às 22:11)

Analise das 20h


----------



## fsl (17 Abr 2008 às 22:12)

*Em Oeiras:
A PRESSAO continua a cair , já está em 996.5
Continua a chover, já vai em 21.2
VENTO continua a 20/30 kms/h*


----------



## rufer (17 Abr 2008 às 22:12)

Por aqui também chove copiosamente. O vento faz-se sentir mas não com muita intensidade, mas para aí à 20 minutos que chove que se farta. 
Alguém está a conseguir aceder ao site do IM?


----------



## Brunomc (17 Abr 2008 às 22:13)

> Acabei de assistir a rajada mais forte desde que so vivo, impressionante meu deus, a chaminé do meu fogão a lenha da outra divisão da casa partiu amanha mostro vos, oh ainda mesmo esperem, Ta impressionante, deu uma rajada que eu pensei que era um trovoada tal era o barulho




isso ai por Setúbal ta mau..


----------



## apassosviana (17 Abr 2008 às 22:13)

agora pronto , o vento esta masi forte um bocadinho...

12ºC Vento moderado a forte


----------



## ecobcg (17 Abr 2008 às 22:15)

Aqui ainda não chove.
Temperatura nos 17º e pressão nos 1005.6hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Abr 2008 às 22:16)

Acabo de ter uma rajada de 81 km/h 

Quanto a chuva já vou com 25 mm e a pressão está nos 996hpa


----------



## psm (17 Abr 2008 às 22:16)

ibmail disse:


> Alcabideche....
> 
> Achas q a Serra pode influenciar as leituras?



Depende da direção do vento no dia de hoje não pois o vento vem de SW.
Quando é de norte a serra tem varios vales e ai o vento é canalizado nos varios vales que tem e ganha velocidade e não é constante.


Chove torrenciamente!

falei para o IM e está ao rubro as coisas por lá tanto a nivel da net como telefone e a meteorologista disse que a nossa amiga entra na galiza.


----------



## Fantkboy (17 Abr 2008 às 22:16)

chuva torrencial por aki... vento muito forte...


----------



## dgstorm (17 Abr 2008 às 22:16)

Chuva molha tolos... vento mais forte mas nada de extraordinário !
Temperatura agora a subir... acerca de meia hora estava com 10,6ºC e agora 11,7ºC, subiu mesmo muito rapido !


----------



## Zoelae (17 Abr 2008 às 22:16)

Aqui por Queluz chove com intensidade moderada


----------



## HotSpot (17 Abr 2008 às 22:17)

997,4 de pressão

18,6 mm

O vento lá vai aumentando, já sopra moderado a forte


----------



## Gilmet (17 Abr 2008 às 22:19)

Bem... o vento aumentou...

Vento a *47,1 km/h* e wind chill a 4,7ºC

Precipitação a 32,0mm

A humidade baixou... 92%
A pressão esta em 996 hPa

O céu esta a abrir...


----------



## GranNevada (17 Abr 2008 às 22:19)

Por aqui 987.8 hpa , 36.1 mm. até agora e 66 Km/h de rajada máxima .
Acho surpreendente com esta pressão o vento ser tão fraco e a chuva tão pouca ...


----------



## Gerofil (17 Abr 2008 às 22:20)

Estremoz: Chuva moderada às primeiras horas da noite. Pressão actual de 1000 hPa.

*Se possível vão dando os valores de pressão atmosférica que estão a registar.*






Copy@Right Sat 24


----------



## MSantos (17 Abr 2008 às 22:21)

Em Oeiras chove moderado a forte o vento tem vin do a ficar mais forte nas ultimas horas.
Segundo a minha nova estação a pressão está nos 994mb/hPa, ainda não coloquei o sensor no exterior


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2008 às 22:22)

Fantkboy disse:


> chuva torrencial por aki... vento muito forte...



Subescrevo a 100%.
Mas mais do que a chuva é o *vento* que impressiona.
Acabou de voar uma antena do prédio da frente!

33,3mm!!


----------



## Teles (17 Abr 2008 às 22:23)

Por agora aki alcamou um pouco, mas ainda chove moderadamente


----------



## Brigantia (17 Abr 2008 às 22:23)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: Chuva moderada às primeiras horas da noite. Pressão actual de 1000 hPa.
> 
> *Se possível vão dando os valores de pressão atmosférica que estão a registar.*



Bragança 995hPA e 6,8ºC.


----------



## Fil (17 Abr 2008 às 22:23)

Aqui chove moderado com acumulação diária até este momento de 16,9 mm, o vento pouco se faz sentir por agora. A pressão continua em queda acentuada, já vai em 996 hPa e segundo o GFS deveria baixar até aos 987 hPa (infelizmente a minha estação é pouco fiável na pressão). Temperatura de 6,4ºC e humidade nos 87%. Nuvens baixas no meu bairro.


----------



## Vince (17 Abr 2008 às 22:23)

Depois duma enorme rajada fiquei 5 minutos sem electricidade.


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Abr 2008 às 22:24)

boas

que formação estranha 





abraços


----------



## Fantkboy (17 Abr 2008 às 22:24)

Arvore de grande porte caida na rua perto da minha casa... rajadas muito fortes.... chove torrencialmente...


----------



## Gilmet (17 Abr 2008 às 22:25)

Novo recorde... 48,2 km/h... isto está assustador...


----------



## Nuno (17 Abr 2008 às 22:25)

Brutal aqui em Setúbal vou fazer um vídeo !!


----------



## ibmail (17 Abr 2008 às 22:26)

Chove imenso, com muita força e o vento dá-lhe com alma...

Alguém me pode dizer como se lêem as pressões atmosféricas??? 

Acima de 1000 é tranquilo, para baixo de 1000 = chuva...   será mais ao menos isso???


----------



## PedroAfonso (17 Abr 2008 às 22:27)

Olá mais uma vez.

Está um dilúvio aqui em Almada. 

Só não noto muitoo vento porque o prédio não está orientado para sul, já a chuva bem...


----------



## HotSpot (17 Abr 2008 às 22:27)

E essa ventania de LX está a vir para cá 

Vou ficar sem luz na certa...


----------



## Thomar (17 Abr 2008 às 22:28)

Bem pessoal isto está impressionante!!!!!!  

Chove torrencialmente!!!   

Vento moderado a forte com rajadas! 

Já entrou alguma água pela janela da minha cozinha virada a oeste, tal a chuva e o vento!
(já andei de esfregona na mão! )

Pressão atmosférica a descer rapidamente *996mb!*

_
Off-topic:Estatísticas
Actividade Actual: 255 (71 membros e 184 visitantes)
*Maior número de visitas foi de 327 em Hoje às 22:22.*_


----------



## Gilmet (17 Abr 2008 às 22:29)

ibmail disse:


> Chove imenso, com muita força e o vento dá-lhe com alma...
> 
> Alguém me pode dizer como se lêem as pressões atmosféricas???
> 
> Acima de 1000 é tranquilo, para baixo de 1000 = chuva...   será mais ao menos isso???



O ponto de transição localiza-se nos 1013 hPa ou seja... acima de 1013 hPa estamos em alta pressão, mais propicia a sol, sem excluido a chuva, por vezes... abaixo de 1013 hPa estamos em baixa pressão, mais propicia a chuva... quanto mais baixa for a pressão... pior em termos de mau tempo...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (17 Abr 2008 às 22:29)

Tornado na Galiza:

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/cuentalotu/2008/04/17/00031208451712099445990.htm

Por Portalegre, 998 hPa.


----------



## PedroAfonso (17 Abr 2008 às 22:29)

Entretanto... uma pausa na chuvada por aqui: No entanto não consigo ver nada na zona do Seixal e arredores.


----------



## profgeo (17 Abr 2008 às 22:30)

chove torrencialmente .... e o vento ta brutal... tive a pouco umas rajadas bem fortes.....


----------



## Trish (17 Abr 2008 às 22:30)

Boa noite pessoal!
E junta-se mais uma 'meteolouca' à comunidade deste Excelente Forum!
Confesso que sou uma leitora assídua há já alguns meses mas hoje decidi finalmente participar.
Aqui por Setúbal chove fortemente há algum tempo, o vento sopra forte e as rajadas são realmente impressionantes!!
Esta noite promete...!


----------



## Ledo (17 Abr 2008 às 22:31)

Bem, neste momento tenho tenho 990.8hPa e 14,4ºc, na última hora subiu 0,8ºc! O vento sopra com bastante intensidade!


----------



## Fantkboy (17 Abr 2008 às 22:31)

Balduína tá a dar k falar... o pior inda estara para vir?


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2008 às 22:32)

Fantkboy disse:


> Arvore de grande porte caida na rua perto da minha casa... rajadas muito fortes.... chove torrencialmente...



Epá, foi uma das maiores rajadas de vento que eu já vi!
A antena do prédio da frente voou, um estendal rebentou e a toalha que estava nele simplesmente "foi-se"... enfim! Aqui não há árvores de grande porte, apenas arbustos, mas se houvesse.

Agora acalmia. Vento moderado de ONO, e apenas vai pingando.
Vou com 33,4mm


----------



## dgstorm (17 Abr 2008 às 22:33)

Eu nao percebo isto... 'Nós' é que temos o alerta vermelho e o 'festival' ta todo no Sul... aqui ta um vento moderado com umas rajadas mais fortes mas nada de fazer voar qualquer coisa... quanto à chuva, miudinha !


----------



## Minho (17 Abr 2008 às 22:33)

Trish disse:


> Boa noite pessoal!
> E junta-se mais uma 'meteolouca' à comunidade deste Excelente Forum!
> Confesso que sou uma leitora assídua há já alguns meses mas hoje decidi finalmente participar.
> Aqui por Setúbal chove fortemente há algum tempo, o vento sopra forte e as rajadas são realmente impressionantes!!
> Esta noite promete...!



Muito bem-vinda Trish 


Em Melgaço mantem-se nos 988hPa.
Registo uma situação curiosa a temperatura subiu ou melhor saltou dos 8.7ºC para os 11.0ºC em 10 minutos


----------



## Rog (17 Abr 2008 às 22:34)

Gilmet disse:


> O ponto de transição localiza-se nos 1013 hPa ou seja... acima de 1013 hPa estamos em alta pressão, mais propicia a sol, sem excluido a chuva, por vezes... abaixo de 1013 hPa estamos em baixa pressão, mais propicia a chuva... quanto mais baixa for a pressão... pior em termos de mau tempo...




Mais do que o valor, é a tendência que esta apresenta. 990hpa a subir pode ser de sol, e 995 a descer pode ser de chuva forte. 
Neste caso, a descida rápida de pressão está a criar uma intensificação rápida, com ventos muitos fortes e chuva que será também em certos locais muito forte.


----------



## olheiro (17 Abr 2008 às 22:34)

Chuva torrencial.

 Vento de meter medo.

 Oxalá não me caia nenhum velho companheiro (Chaparro)


----------



## ibmail (17 Abr 2008 às 22:34)

Trish disse:


> Boa noite pessoal!
> E junta-se mais uma 'meteolouca' à comunidade deste Excelente Forum!
> Confesso que sou uma leitora assídua há já alguns meses mas hoje decidi finalmente participar.
> Aqui por Setúbal chove fortemente há algum tempo, o vento sopra forte e as rajadas são realmente impressionantes!!
> Esta noite promete...!



Bem vinda Trish...tb me juntei a esta comunidade à 1 hora atrás...

welcome


----------



## Fantkboy (17 Abr 2008 às 22:35)

AnDré disse:


> Epá, foi uma das maiores rajadas de vento que eu já vi!
> A antena do prédio da frente voou, um estendal rebentou e a toalha que estava nele simplesmente "foi-se"... enfim! Aqui não há árvores de grande porte, apenas arbustos, mas se houvesse.
> 
> Agora acalmia. Vento moderado de ONO, e apenas vai pingando.
> Vou com 33,4mm



tens registos actuais?


----------



## Brunomc (17 Abr 2008 às 22:35)

chuva e algumas rajadas fortes por aqui..


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Abr 2008 às 22:36)

dgstorm disse:


> Eu nao percebo isto... 'Nós' é que temos o alerta vermelho e o 'festival' ta todo no Sul... aqui ta um vento moderado com umas rajadas mais fortes mas nada de fazer voar qualquer coisa... quanto à chuva, miudinha !



O vento só vai aparecer quando a chuva começar a acalmar...

É uma opnião minha...aqui agora nem faz vento nem chove calmia.


----------



## MSantos (17 Abr 2008 às 22:36)

Trish disse:


> Boa noite pessoal!
> E junta-se mais uma 'meteolouca' à comunidade deste Excelente Forum!
> Confesso que sou uma leitora assídua há já alguns meses mas hoje decidi finalmente participar.
> Aqui por Setúbal chove fortemente há algum tempo, o vento sopra forte e as rajadas são realmente impressionantes!!
> Esta noite promete...!



Bem-vinda ao Meteopt.com
A chuva eo vento abrandaram um pouco nos ultimos minutos, à pouco senti umas rajadas impressionantes


----------



## Nuno (17 Abr 2008 às 22:36)

dgstorm disse:


> Eu nao percebo isto... 'Nós' é que temos o alerta vermelho e o 'festival' ta todo no Sul... aqui ta um vento moderado com umas rajadas mais fortes mas nada de fazer voar qualquer coisa... quanto à chuva, miudinha !



Isso ja eu sabia disso, basta ver os sites certos e saber interpretar os mapas, acho que toda agente que sabe ver alguns gráficos e mapas ve que a chuva forte e o vento forte vai para norte do tejo, no tejo e margem sul . Para mim isto nao é nehuma surpresa


----------



## Brunomc (17 Abr 2008 às 22:36)

até agora muito fraco em relacão ao Andrea..


----------



## Minho (17 Abr 2008 às 22:36)

Nova caida de pressão *987hPa*


----------



## kikofra (17 Abr 2008 às 22:36)

Leiria agora:

Temperatura:
12,59 ºC

Humidade:

 99,53 %


Vento:

13,07 km/h


----------



## rbsmr (17 Abr 2008 às 22:37)

Na impossibilidade de oferecer um relato quantitativo passo a descrever a última hora (21:00): vim de Lisboa para Sacavém, chovia a  cântaros, existiam já alguns lençóis de água no Eixo Norte Sul e IC17. Nomeadamente, na saída do Eixo N-S para Entrecampos, junto à embaixada dos EUA, estava tudo inundado, devido ao entupimento dos escoamentos de água. Na zona de Entrecampos (início da Av. 5 de Outubro) existiam abundantes lençóis de água.

Na chegada a Sacavém entrei pela zona baixa da cidade. Por enquanto está tudo normal mas se continuar a  chover assim, a situação é capaz de se complicar por causa da praia-mar, que ocorrerá ao princípio da madrugada (1:14). Por volta das 21:30, ainda estávamos na baixa mar.

Instituto Hidrográfico - Tabela de Marés


----------



## Nuno (17 Abr 2008 às 22:37)

É so pa dizer que o vento aqui continua fortisssimo mesmo, e chove a potes puxada a vento a bater nas janelas ate da gosto


----------



## Gilmet (17 Abr 2008 às 22:38)

Trish disse:


> Boa noite pessoal!
> E junta-se mais uma 'meteolouca' à comunidade deste Excelente Forum!
> Confesso que sou uma leitora assídua há já alguns meses mas hoje decidi finalmente participar.
> Aqui por Setúbal chove fortemente há algum tempo, o vento sopra forte e as rajadas são realmente impressionantes!!
> Esta noite promete...!



Bem-vinda Trish

Acalmou... o vento está agora estre os 15 km/h e os 20 km/h... e caem umas pingas...

Pressão a 996 hPa
Humidade a 94%
Temperatura nos 12,8ºC


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2008 às 22:38)

Vento muito forte aqui! até apita vou com *40,1mm* de chuva até agora  *998,2hpa*


----------



## Rog (17 Abr 2008 às 22:38)

dgstorm disse:


> Eu nao percebo isto... 'Nós' é que temos o alerta vermelho e o 'festival' ta todo no Sul... aqui ta um vento moderado com umas rajadas mais fortes mas nada de fazer voar qualquer coisa... quanto à chuva, miudinha !



Tenham calma, isto não afecta todos ao mesmo tempo...


----------



## Gato Preto (17 Abr 2008 às 22:38)

Muuuuuuuuito vento e chuva forte em Corroios.

Há pouco as rajadas foram realmente assustadoras.


----------



## kikofra (17 Abr 2008 às 22:39)

Pressao:
986,75 mBar


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2008 às 22:39)

Fantkboy disse:


> tens registos actuais?



Só tenho de temperatura: 13,4ºC
e Precipitação acumulada: 33,4mm

A pressão e a humidade ainda estou a testar na estação do Lidl que comprei hoje.
Mas o que me fazia mesmo falta nestas alturas era um anemómetro. Talvez depois do verão o dinheiro dê para uma estação a sério!

Por agora acalmia geral.

PS: Bem-vinda Trish


----------



## PedroAfonso (17 Abr 2008 às 22:39)

De facto, agora acalmou bastante, mas há 10 minutos atrás parecia que se tinha aberto a torneira no máximo.

Qualquer das maneiras aqui o vento não se fez sentir muito, mas já deve ter feito também os seus estragos pela zona fora, apesar de não ter sido forte o suficiente para provocar cortes de electricidade ou telecomunicações, pelo menos no centro da cidade.


----------



## dgstorm (17 Abr 2008 às 22:39)

Nuno disse:


> Isso ja eu sabia disso, basta ver os sites certos e saber interpretar os mapas, acho que toda agente que sabe ver alguns gráficos e mapas ve que a chuva forte e o vento forte vai para norte do tejo, no tejo e margem sul . Para mim isto nao é nehuma surpresa



Por aqui tudo igual... incompetencia do IM entao !?


----------



## HotSpot (17 Abr 2008 às 22:40)

75,6 km/h agora...máxima do ano


----------



## ibmail (17 Abr 2008 às 22:42)

Parece q já passou....aqui em Cascais caiem umas pinguinhas e vento muito fraco...


----------



## pedromachado (17 Abr 2008 às 22:42)

Na Quinta do Anjo - Palmela ..... vento muuuuito forte e chuve diluviana às  22:45....


----------



## Teles (17 Abr 2008 às 22:42)

Epá deve ter caido muita agua aqui moro a 50 metros de um rio e ainda há duas horas o caudal era minimo agora até se ouve daqui a agua a correr


----------



## fsl (17 Abr 2008 às 22:43)

*Em Oeiras às 22:17 a intensidade da PRECIPITAÇAO atingiu o valor de 384mm/h
A rajada do VENTO atingiu 53 Kms/h*


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Abr 2008 às 22:43)

Trish disse:


> Boa noite pessoal!
> E junta-se mais uma 'meteolouca' à comunidade deste Excelente Forum!
> Confesso que sou uma leitora assídua há já alguns meses mas hoje decidi finalmente participar.
> Aqui por Setúbal chove fortemente há algum tempo, o vento sopra forte e as rajadas são realmente impressionantes!!
> Esta noite promete...!



Bem-vinda ao fórum Trish, é bom ver que a nossa comunidade também vai crescendo no sexo feminino .

Por aqui, em Olhão algum vento, nada de chuva e pronto, a Balduína é fraca


----------



## Snifa (17 Abr 2008 às 22:44)

Por aqui no Porto:

chuva miudinha, pressão 991 hpa com descida acentuada.

Rajada de vento máxima hoje às 22 e 27 h : 71 km/h direcção sudoeste.

máximo nos últimnos 5 minutos 54km/h direcçao Sul

Temperatura 13 cº

Actualização: chove torrencialmete e registei 79 km/h direcção SW agora ás 22: e 40

Pressão  991 hpa e continua a descer.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Abr 2008 às 22:44)

dgstorm disse:


> Por aqui tudo igual... incompetencia do IM entao !?



Calma 

Por aqui nascem nuvens como cogumelos mas nada de chuva


----------



## Agreste (17 Abr 2008 às 22:44)

dgstorm disse:


> Por aqui tudo igual... incompetencia do IM entao !?



Não há incompetencia de ninguem. É preferível assim. Nós cá em baixo temos alerta laranja e ainda nem choveu...


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Abr 2008 às 22:45)

Por aqui a rajada máxima 84 km/h e chove pouco.A pressão continua a cair (990.1 hPa)...Mas já choveu bastante.
Veremos o que ainda estará para vir...
Hoje não é noite de dormir....


----------



## kikofra (17 Abr 2008 às 22:45)

1,2 L/m²

precipitação...

ultimos 15m


----------



## Gongas (17 Abr 2008 às 22:46)

chove chove chove sem parar desde as 14h. incrivel


----------



## kikofra (17 Abr 2008 às 22:47)

aqui a pressao continua a diminuir:

986,65 mBar


----------



## rogers (17 Abr 2008 às 22:48)

Em Paços de Ferreira:

Como não tenho estação só posso relatar que o vento está moderado a forte. Chove miudo e ouve-se muito o barulho do vento.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Abr 2008 às 22:49)

Estremoz: Pressão em 998 hPa

Às 22h00:







[/IMG]​Copyright@Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (17 Abr 2008 às 22:49)

E chove, chove, chove!!!


----------



## Fantkboy (17 Abr 2008 às 22:49)

Por aki depois do diluvio acalmou bastante


----------



## ibmail (17 Abr 2008 às 22:50)

Leituras às 21h


http://www.meteoblue.ch/index.php?id=33&did=33&cHash=f414ed463e


----------



## Minho (17 Abr 2008 às 22:50)

Nova descida de *pressão 986hPa* temperatura sempre a subir, 12.5ºC


----------



## Nortadas (17 Abr 2008 às 22:50)

As bandeiras das esplanadas da praia de Leça da Palmeira já voaram . Parou de chover, por enquanto


----------



## Tiagofsky (17 Abr 2008 às 22:51)

Se querem que vos diga, ainda estamos para ver o que vai dar por aqui...Atenção a esta subida da temperatura repentina...Este aquecimento pode dar origem a correntes contrárias que, aí sim podem servir para alimentar os ventos fortes que se esperam...Quanto a precipitação, naturalmente o Centro irá apanhar com o grosso da coisa...Pelo Porto, neste momento registo vento moderado, chuva fraca por vezes com aguaceiros momentaneos fortes, poucas rajadas...enfim, parece que não se passa nada e que é tudo mm bluff...!


----------



## dgstorm (17 Abr 2008 às 22:52)

Agreste disse:


> Não há incompetencia de ninguem. É preferível assim. Nós cá em baixo temos alerta laranja e ainda nem choveu...



Eu nao tou a dizer que alguem é imcompente... so comentei o post do Nuno que disse: "Isso ja eu sabia disso, basta ver os sites certos e saber interpretar os mapas, acho que toda agente que sabe ver alguns gráficos e mapas ve que a chuva forte e o vento forte vai para norte do tejo, no tejo e margem sul . Para mim isto nao é nehuma surpresa".... À minha afirmação... "Eu nao percebo isto... 'Nós' é que temos o alerta vermelho e o 'festival' ta todo no Sul... aqui ta um vento moderado com umas rajadas mais fortes mas nada de fazer voar qualquer coisa... quanto à chuva, miudinha !"

E aqui segue vento moderado e sem chuva !


----------



## Snow (17 Abr 2008 às 22:54)

Chove um diluvio autentico por aqui.


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Abr 2008 às 22:54)

boas

por Sesimbra a chuva é forte mas o vento muito forte  ajuda a parecer que chove mais do que está a chover na realidade 

as minhas boas vindas a todos os novos membros  


isto sem actividade eléctrica não tem tanta piada  nem está  bom para a fotos, aqui na minha zona pouca luz para tentar alguma coisa

abraços


----------



## psm (17 Abr 2008 às 22:56)

Os ventos fortes estão na parte da frente de oclusão da depressão.


----------



## Fantkboy (17 Abr 2008 às 22:58)

supercélulas andaram por ai?


----------



## migueltejo (17 Abr 2008 às 23:04)

Boas noites a todos,ta aqui muita gente a participar,aqui por Marinhais choveu bastante e tem estado muito vento,mas agora acalmou,sera que o pior ainda esta para vir?tenho a impressão que sim.ja houve alguns cortes de luz.


----------



## Snifa (17 Abr 2008 às 23:04)

84 KM/H  direcçao SW registados agora ás 23:00 pressão 990Hpa a descer temperatura 13ºc, chuva miudinha


----------



## GFVB (17 Abr 2008 às 23:04)

Por aqui acalmou! Vamos ver é até quando!!!


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2008 às 23:05)

AnDré disse:


> Subescrevo a 100%.
> Mas mais do que a chuva é o *vento* que impressiona.
> Acabou de voar uma antena do prédio da frente!
> 
> 33,3mm!!



Bem malta. Más noticias. Não foi só a antena que voou!
Entretanto e no segundo seguinte, registei 33,4mm e foi o ultimo registo que tive do pluviometro. Às 22h22
Fiquei sem sinal, e comecei a temer o pior. Fui à rua e nem antena parabólica, nem pluviometro... Voou..

Ao fundo da rua estão os bombeiros. Deve ter caído uma árvore ou assim, nem fui ver. volta a chover moderadamente. Mas agora sem registos.


----------



## redragon (17 Abr 2008 às 23:06)

depois de alguns chuvascos durante a tarde chove por aqui desde as 20h ininterruptamente, mas agora com bastante mais intensidade! Venha ela!!!!


----------



## fsl (17 Abr 2008 às 23:07)

*Em Oeiras desde as 22:20  que quase nao chove e o VENTO tornou-se fraco . A PRESSAO mantem-se 997.6*


----------



## MSantos (17 Abr 2008 às 23:09)

AnDré disse:


> Bem malta. Más noticias. Não foi só a antena que voou!
> Entretanto e no segundo seguinte, registei 33,4mm e foi o ultimo registo que tive do pluviometro. Às 22h22
> Fiquei sem sinal, e comecei a temer o pior. Fui à rua e nem antena parabólica, nem pluviometro... Voou..
> 
> Ao fundo da rua estão os bombeiros. Deve ter caído uma árvore ou assim, nem fui ver. volta a chover moderadamente. Mas agora sem registos.



Que azar André logo hoje

Por aqui tudo muito mais calmo continua a chover mas de forma menos intensa e o vento acalmou bastante.


----------



## Brunomc (17 Abr 2008 às 23:10)

> Bem malta. Más noticias. Não foi só a antena que voou!
> Entretanto e no segundo seguinte, registei 33,4mm e foi o ultimo registo que tive do pluviometro. Às 22h22
> Fiquei sem sinal, e comecei a temer o pior. Fui à rua e nem antena parabólica, nem pluviometro... Voou..
> 
> Ao fundo da rua estão os bombeiros. Deve ter caído uma árvore ou assim, nem fui ver. volta a chover moderadamente. Mas agora sem registos.



tou a ver que há muito vento por ai..


----------



## Minho (17 Abr 2008 às 23:10)

AnDré disse:


> Bem malta. Más noticias. Não foi só a antena que voou!
> Entretanto e no segundo seguinte, registei 33,4mm e foi o ultimo registo que tive do pluviometro. Às 22h22
> Fiquei sem sinal, e comecei a temer o pior. Fui à rua e nem antena parabólica, nem pluviometro... Voou..
> 
> Ao fundo da rua estão os bombeiros. Deve ter caído uma árvore ou assim, nem fui ver. volta a chover moderadamente. Mas agora sem registos.



Ficar sem o pluvio, bem isso é que era desnecessário.. são os ossos do ofício dos meteoloucos


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Abr 2008 às 23:10)

AnDré disse:


> Bem malta. Más noticias. Não foi só a antena que voou!
> Entretanto e no segundo seguinte, registei 33,4mm e foi o ultimo registo que tive do pluviometro. Às 22h22
> Fiquei sem sinal, e comecei a temer o pior. Fui à rua e nem antena parabólica, nem pluviometro... Voou..
> 
> Ao fundo da rua estão os bombeiros. Deve ter caído uma árvore ou assim, nem fui ver. volta a chover moderadamente. Mas agora sem registos.



boas

isso é que é pior.

por aqui o vento e a chuva acalmaram

abraços


----------



## Rog (17 Abr 2008 às 23:10)

AnDré disse:


> Bem malta. Más noticias. Não foi só a antena que voou!
> Entretanto e no segundo seguinte, registei 33,4mm e foi o ultimo registo que tive do pluviometro. Às 22h22
> Fiquei sem sinal, e comecei a temer o pior. Fui à rua e nem antena parabólica, nem pluviometro... Voou..
> 
> Ao fundo da rua estão os bombeiros. Deve ter caído uma árvore ou assim, nem fui ver. volta a chover moderadamente. Mas agora sem registos.




Vento bem forte por ai...


----------



## João Soares (17 Abr 2008 às 23:10)

Vento fortissimo... chuva moderada... temp *13,5ºC*..... pressao: *989.0hPa*


----------



## Fantkboy (17 Abr 2008 às 23:13)

AnDré disse:


> Bem malta. Más noticias. Não foi só a antena que voou!
> Entretanto e no segundo seguinte, registei 33,4mm e foi o ultimo registo que tive do pluviometro. Às 22h22
> Fiquei sem sinal, e comecei a temer o pior. Fui à rua e nem antena parabólica, nem pluviometro... Voou..
> 
> Ao fundo da rua estão os bombeiros. Deve ter caído uma árvore ou assim, nem fui ver. volta a chover moderadamente. Mas agora sem registos.



bem... bemvindo ao club... a minha estação avariou durante o andrea... E agora na zona de odivelas para fornecer dados?  Bem...
Foi rajadas realmente fortes... na minha rua estão os bombeiros tb a cortar a arvore no meio da estrada.


----------



## Brigantia (17 Abr 2008 às 23:13)

Bragança: 994hPa e a temperatura também subiu um pouco, neste momento 7,5ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Abr 2008 às 23:15)

AnDré disse:


> Bem malta. Más noticias. Não foi só a antena que voou!
> Entretanto e no segundo seguinte, registei 33,4mm e foi o ultimo registo que tive do pluviometro. Às 22h22
> Fiquei sem sinal, e comecei a temer o pior. Fui à rua e nem antena parabólica, nem pluviometro... Voou..
> 
> Ao fundo da rua estão os bombeiros. Deve ter caído uma árvore ou assim, nem fui ver. volta a chover moderadamente. Mas agora sem registos.




Bem André... que posso dizer......

Pensa positivo... secalhar amanha vais lá ver e ele só está preso em alguma telha ou assim...

Aqui igualo a minima do dia com 11,6ºC


----------



## rufer (17 Abr 2008 às 23:15)

Snow disse:


> Chove um diluvio autentico por aqui.



Oi. Por aqui a mesma coisa. EStá a chover torrencialmente. Mas parece estar a acalmar um pouco. Reparei que a chuva caía numa direcção pelo efeito do vento e agora está exactamente ao contrário.


----------



## profgeo (17 Abr 2008 às 23:15)

acalmou?!?! em questao de minutos o vento e a  foram-se

estranho??

será que por aqui ja acabou a festa?


----------



## LUPER (17 Abr 2008 às 23:17)

Brigantia disse:


> Bragança: 994hPa e a temperatura também subiu um pouco, neste momento 7,5ºC.



Isso com um jeitinho até nevava, não?


----------



## Teles (17 Abr 2008 às 23:17)

Algo de estranho se esta a passar, agora a chuva e pouca  o vento é fraco mas bastante quente como aquelas brisas de verão muito estranho


----------



## Fantkboy (17 Abr 2008 às 23:18)

profgeo disse:


> acalmou?!?! em questao de minutos o vento e a  foram-se
> 
> estranho??
> 
> será que por aqui ja acabou a festa?



penso k o pior inda estará para vir


----------



## Brunomc (17 Abr 2008 às 23:18)

ja faltou a luz por aqui..o meu computador foi abaixo..max ja tou on outravez

não sei se foi do vento forte ou se anda ai alguma trovoada..


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2008 às 23:21)

Aqui vou até ao momento com *48,5mm* de chuva o vento acalmou bastante aqui também...mas a frente ainda não passou e nessa altura de madrugada os ventos vão atingir o seu pico e a chuva também!

12,6ºC, 95%HR, 998,3hpa e chuva fraca mas constante


----------



## Minho (17 Abr 2008 às 23:21)

*Nova descida de pressão 985hPa*

13.1ºC rajada máxima 55.5km/h


----------



## Gato Preto (17 Abr 2008 às 23:21)

Aqui parou tudo de um momento para o outro.

Está tudo calmo. Não há vento nem chuva.

Nem parece que antes ia indo tudo pelos ares...


----------



## PedroAfonso (17 Abr 2008 às 23:21)

Nova intensificação da chuva. O vento não dá para notar aqui, mas as árvores da escola em frente estão "loucas"

Uma noite como há muito não tínhamos por aqui.


----------



## StormFairy (17 Abr 2008 às 23:22)

Boas vindas a todos os novos membros,  tenho  um vizinho de Quinta do Anjo - Palmela. Fui a Setubal e vim pelas 22.45 Hrs e foi uma verdadeira aventura, não qual estava pior se o vento ou a chuva. 


Entretanto não sei se o HOTSPOT está online  é que depois daquela bela rajada que atingiu o máximo do ano, a estação dele congelou  e a imagem da webcam foi-se com o vento 
Isto tá mau ... André, lamento pelo teu pequeno "acidente"


----------



## Rog (17 Abr 2008 às 23:23)

Vento forte por aqui
1015hpa 14,9ºc


----------



## GFVB (17 Abr 2008 às 23:23)

Voltou a chuva com mais intensidade, mas o vento esse... nem vê-lo!


----------



## rogers (17 Abr 2008 às 23:24)

O Site do IM foi-se ??


----------



## Fantkboy (17 Abr 2008 às 23:27)

rogers disse:


> O Site do IM foi-se ??



cmg funciona
tem se kir tentando


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Abr 2008 às 23:28)

Por aqui alguma chuva o vento está fraco.

Já acumulei 29 mm  estou com 12.5ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (17 Abr 2008 às 23:28)

> O Site do IM foi-se ??





não..penso e que a muito pessoal a aceder ao site..

ta sobrecarregado


----------



## Turista (17 Abr 2008 às 23:28)

rogers disse:


> O Site do IM foi-se ??



deve ser do excesso de acessos...
Nestes dias é normal... mas é coisa de minutos...


----------



## Snow (17 Abr 2008 às 23:28)

Depois da passagem da frente quente, a temperatura deverá descer novamente.

Não é malta?

Era bom termos o site do im para ver as imagens do radar e do satelite


----------



## Fantkboy (17 Abr 2008 às 23:31)

Snow disse:


> Depois da passagem da frente quente, a temperatura deverá descer novamente.
> 
> Não é malta?
> 
> Era bom termos o site do im para ver as imagens do radar e do satelite



o satelite no site do im estancou as 21:00 horas e sem imagem....


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Abr 2008 às 23:33)

A pressão parou de descer.Manteve-se na ultima hora e meia nos 990.0 hPa.
A chuva também parou.A última hora apenas 0.4 mm mas o vento esse continua a aumentar.Rajada máxima de 96 km/h. e rodou ligeiramente e está quase Oeste (250º).
E a noite ainda está a começar...eheheheehh


----------



## kruden (17 Abr 2008 às 23:35)

Boas Pessoal,
 Por aqui (Linha de Sintra, Massamá-Lisboa) choveu sem parar desde as 17h... Infelizmente tive de voltar a Lisboa às 22h e é quase impossível ver seja o que seja no IC-19 com a intensidade do vento e a chuva. Pelo menos parece que até os Tugas passaram a ter alguma consciência pois não vi nenhum acelera nestes km`s. Há ventos laterais (O IC é O-E) e o vento sopra de quadrante sul, por isso cuidado e atenção redobrada a quem conduza boguinhas como eu. 
 Há zonas onde só de remos e é provável que aconteça novamente os stresses do costume na ribeira de Barcarena/Rio Jamor, bem como Frielas/Loures, Sacavém e Algés. Não dá para remendar os erros do passado.
 Mais um conselho: estacionar numa rua no fundo de um vale (que é comum em muitas cidades desde Portugal pois sai caro terraplanar) pode não ser uma boa ideia...

 Hoje o cão não vai à rua...só falta a trovoada por Santa Bárbara!
 Se pudesse não dormia que isto vai ser de arromba! Arregassem as calças cambada! abraços e continuação de uma boa noite


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2008 às 23:35)

Malta, obrigado pelo apoio!
Fui agora ao sotão e encontrei sinal! Está vivo!
Passei a registar 35,5mm. Ou seja, foi essa a precipitação que acumulei até por volta das 22:25 (altura em que a forte rajada de vento o deve ter arrancado de cima da chaminé). Ele deve estar algures no meio das telhas. Mas para subir lá cima tenho que tirar 2 telhas, e está a chover e é de noite. E não arrisquei.

Bem, pelo menos sei que está vivo! Menos mal.
Quando amanhecer e deixar de chover, vou em seu auxílio. Epá, prendam bem os vossos instrumentos. Já deu para ver que a Balduína não é para brincadeiras.

*Fantkboy*, é o que dá viver nas colinas de Odivelas expostas ao vento de sul. É com cada rajada

Por aqui 12,2ºC.
O vento sopra agora fraco, e vai chovendo qualquer coisa.


----------



## StormFairy (17 Abr 2008 às 23:36)

Consultei agora a RUN das 18.00 Hrs, queria pedir a alguém que pudesse comentar a precipitação prevista pelas 2.00 na area da grande Lisboa. Posso estar a interpretar mal


----------



## Gilmet (17 Abr 2008 às 23:40)

AnDré disse:


> Malta, obrigado pelo apoio!
> *Fui agora ao sotão e encontrei sinal! Está vivo**!*
> Passei a registar 35,5mm. Ou seja, foi essa a precipitação que acumulei até por volta das 22:25 (altura em que a forte rajada de vento o deve ter arrancado de cima da chaminé). Ele deve estar algures no meio das telhas. Mas para subir lá cima tenho que tirar 2 telhas, e está a chover e é de noite. E não arrisquei.
> 
> ...



Menos mal André! Afinal ainda está capacitado de transmitir sinal... espero que não se tenha partido nada

Há pouco tive a minima do dia com *11,6ºC*

Agora chove... 11,8ºC
Humidade a 96%
Pressão a 995 hPa

O vento acalmou...

Precipitação hoje: 36,5mm


----------



## rijo (17 Abr 2008 às 23:41)

O Rio Jamor em Queluz já está cheio e se continua a chover há o risco de cheias novamente.

Precipitação acumulada: 35.1mm 

Pressão actual: 996.8hPa

Temperatura actual: 12.6 °C


----------



## storm (17 Abr 2008 às 23:42)

Neste momento por aqui foi-se tudo, nem vento, nem chuva, não sei o que se passa mas isto está calmo demais.

Trovoada onde andas?????


----------



## HotSpot (17 Abr 2008 às 23:43)

Voltei...
Faltou aqui a luz durante quase uma hora.

Meteomoita novamente online ...nao sei ate quando

vou xonar


----------



## carpetinas (17 Abr 2008 às 23:44)

Começou agora a chover com intensidade! Vento nem por isso.
Pressão a descer nos 994 hpa
13ºC


----------



## StormFairy (17 Abr 2008 às 23:45)

HotSpot disse:


> Voltei...
> Faltou aqui a luz durante quase uma hora.
> 
> Meteomoita novamente online ...nao sei ate quando
> ...



 Ahhhh fico feliz, a minha estação favorita está outra vez "viva"


----------



## CidadeNeve (17 Abr 2008 às 23:46)

Boas! 7º na parte baixa da cidadem cerca de 5 na alta e neve com muita muita intensidade a partir das penhas da saúde... às 18h fui lá acima e começava a nevar a partir do centro de limpeza. os carros que literalmente fugiam da torre, provavelmente dos funcionarios das lojas, traziam vinte cms de neve em cima. apos a balduina, a serra estará branquinha, a nao ser que a agua leve a neve que se acumular de noite...


----------



## Turista (17 Abr 2008 às 23:48)

StormFairy disse:


> Consultei agora a RUN das 18.00 Hrs, queria pedir a alguém que pudesse comentar a precipitação prevista pelas 2.00 na area da grande Lisboa. Posso estar a interpretar mal



Na RUN das 18:00 do CLIM@UA o previso para as 02:00 é:






não parece nada demais... mas as 00:00 há nova RUN, faltam 11 minutos...


----------



## PedroAfonso (17 Abr 2008 às 23:48)

Ainda bem que tudo não passou de um susto André. 

Amanhã já fica tudo nos eixos outra vez, para prosseguir o seguimento da Balduína.


Quanto a chuva, ela continua, embora de forma mais modesta. O pico deu-se por volta das 22:15.


----------



## Vince (17 Abr 2008 às 23:54)

O centro da depressão entrou pela Galiza e a pressão mais baixa ronda *neste momento* os 983 hP. A pressão atmosférica e trajectória foi um pouco diferente do previsto pelo GFS no run das 12Z, entretanto corrigida a trajectória mais a norte no das 18Z mas não a pressão, que é está abaixo do previsto pelo GFS ao contrário de outros modelos e cartas.


----------



## Stinger (17 Abr 2008 às 23:56)

Agora a festa é sempre no Centro?? aqui vento muito forte aguaceiros fortes de vez em quando apenas...

Tive a ver o radar e parece que lisboa é que levou com tudo com muitas manchas amarelas ...aqui no porto nada


ja nao percebo nada estes avisos vermelho e laranja


----------



## Fantkboy (17 Abr 2008 às 23:59)

Stinger disse:


> Agora a festa é sempre no Centro?? aqui vento muito forte aguaceiros fortes de vez em quando apenas...
> 
> Tive a ver o radar e parece que lisboa é que levou com tudo com muitas manchas amarelas ...aqui no porto nada
> 
> ...



calma... o pior para essa zona tá para vir...


----------



## João Soares (18 Abr 2008 às 00:00)

Parou de chover o vento ta fraco temp: *13,1ºC* e pressao: *989,8hPa*


----------



## Rog (18 Abr 2008 às 00:03)

A frente fria deve estar a entrar agora em Portugal.
Descida da temperatura é um indicador disso.. e agravamento das condições meteorológicas..


----------



## GFVB (18 Abr 2008 às 00:04)

Vamos ver o que nos reserva esta noite. Para já o vento está a voltar, mas a chuva ainda é fraca a moderada. Eu vou dormir, mas caso se justifique cá voltarei a consultar informações e a colocar algum relato!

Boa noite a todos, e se não for preciso cá voltar, até amanhã!!!


----------



## dgstorm (18 Abr 2008 às 00:05)

Rog disse:


> A frente fria deve estar a entrar agora em Portugal.
> Descida da temperatura é um indicador disso.. e agravamento das condições meteorológicas..



POis, a temperatura está a decer outra vez... sigo com 11,1ºC... Vento forte, com rajadas, alguns aguaceiros de vez em quando !


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2008 às 00:05)

termino o dia com *50,6mm* de chuva...a frente vai passar agora nas proximas 3/4 horas....12,8ºC,95%HR, 998,7hpa e vento fraco a moderado...eu nunca vi bem o motivo do Alerta vermelho mas ok mais vale prevenir...O GFS pode ter a suas falhas mas não erra assim tanto


----------



## Vince (18 Abr 2008 às 00:10)

Vince disse:


> O centro da depressão entrou pela Galiza e a pressão mais baixa ronda *neste momento* os 983 hP. A pressão atmosférica e trajectória foi um pouco diferente do previsto pelo GFS no run das 12Z, entretanto corrigida a trajectória mais a norte no das 18Z mas não a pressão, que é está abaixo do previsto pelo GFS ao contrário de outros modelos e cartas.



Corecção: afinal ainda não estava nos minimos, 981 hPa na Corunha e Santiago agora.


----------



## StormFairy (18 Abr 2008 às 00:11)

Turista disse:


> Na RUN das 18:00 do CLIM@UA o previso para as 02:00 é:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado Turista 
Vou consultá-la também. 
Expliquei-me mal RUN das 18 GFS Europeu Precipitação prevista para a area da grande lisboa ás 2.00 fiquei com a impressão que se intensificou


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Abr 2008 às 00:11)

V.R.S.A

Por aqui o vento forte está em alta...mas ainda em crescente ascensão...

Ja chuviscou puxado a vento... mas espero bem melhor!!

O bicho cada vez esta mais perfeito...o desenvolvimento dele está perfeito!!


----------



## Brigantia (18 Abr 2008 às 00:12)

Vince disse:


> Corecção: afinal ainda não estava nos minimos, 981 hPa na Corunha e Santiago agora.



Em Bragança 991hPa


----------



## Gerofil (18 Abr 2008 às 00:19)

ESTREMOZ: Passagem de linha de instabilidade (Frente quente ???) por volta das 00h05, com vento e aguaceiro forte durante 5 minutos. Pressão baixou para 997 hPa.



copyright © 2006 IM

Alguém para comentar o tipo de nebulosidade que se aproxima do litoral (Sat24) ?


----------



## Brigantia (18 Abr 2008 às 00:25)

Atenção, segundo alguns membros do meteored  em  Castro Viculado perto de Baiona na Galiza, registou-se uma rachada de 155km/h e a pressão está 979.9 hPa.


----------



## Tiagofsky (18 Abr 2008 às 00:25)

Acho um bocado estranho mas no site da Brisa a estação meteorologica de Evora regista 30m/s de velocidade vento o que são 108km/h e aljustrel 26,4m/s = 95km/h!! na estação dos Carvalhos regista 20,6m/s = 74km/h!


----------



## GranNevada (18 Abr 2008 às 00:31)

Actualização :

Dia 7 - 27.4 mm.
Dia 8 - 33.0 mm.
Dia 9 - 23.9 mm.
Dia 10 - 15.2 mm.
Dia 12 - 8.1 mm.
Dia 13 - 3.0 mm.
Dia 16 - 21.8 mm.
Dia 17 - 37.6 mm.

Rajada máxima - 98 Km/h 
Pressão mínima - 986.8 Hpa


----------



## Gerofil (18 Abr 2008 às 00:33)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Acho um bocado estranho mas no site da Brisa a estação meteorologica de Evora regista 30m/s de velocidade vento o que são 108km/h e aljustrel 26,4m/s = 95km/h!! na estação dos Carvalhos regista 20,6m/s = 74km/h!



As imagens de satélite mostram uma rotação da nebulosidade (de oeste para leste) muito mais rápida sobre o Centro-Sul do continente, comparativamente às regiões do norte do continente. Não sendo especialista, até acredito que as rajadas de vento mais intensas se registam no sector mais dinâmico do sistema frontal (estarei errrado ?).

Imagens de satélite

Modelo numérico


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Abr 2008 às 00:45)

Gerofil disse:


> Alguém para comentar o tipo de nebulosidade que se aproxima do litoral (Sat24) ?



Com efeito , não se percebe muito bem que tipo de nebulosidade se aproxima pelo Oeste/Noroeste.
Olhando as imagens parece haver  ali linhas de grande instabilidade mas estranhamente muito juntas.Nunca vi tal.
Por aqui o vento estabilizou em média nos 40 km/h com rajada máxima de 68 km/h na ultima hora e está praticamente de Oeste.Mas já soprou mais forte.A pressão subiu ligeiramente 990.6 hPa (0.6 hPa) .
Chuva ,nas ultimas 2 horas apenas 0.5mm.


----------



## Tiagofsky (18 Abr 2008 às 00:47)

Gerofil disse:


> As imagens de satélite mostram uma rotação da nebulosidade (de oeste para leste) muito mais rápida sobre o Centro-Sul do continente, comparativamente às regiões do norte do continente. Não sendo especialista, até acredito que as rajadas de vento mais intensas se registam no sector mais dinâmico do sistema frontal (estarei errrado ?).
> 
> Imagens de satélite
> 
> Modelo numérico



Tem lógica que até possa ser o que se está a passar!Mas só achei estranho é aquela velocidade toda..!Deve ter levado uma pancada d uma rajada mais forte e ficou doida!  Agr qdo entrar a frente fria é que vai for...!Esperemos pacientemente...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Abr 2008 às 00:56)

Por aqui vento forte com rajadas surpreendentes!!!

Nada de chuva mas massa quente cada vez mais vai-se chegando do sul...e cada vez mais activa!! espero por ela, cada vez mais gordinha!!

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp


----------



## rijo (18 Abr 2008 às 00:57)

há minutos em Queluz (sem tripé)

Hoje quando conduzia os limpa vidros por vezes tinham dificuldade a mexer-se com o vento. A água que os carros levantavam ia para a faixa contrária da auto-estrada devido ao vento. Foi interessante ver a chuva miúda a mover-se segundo o vento...


----------



## StormFairy (18 Abr 2008 às 01:04)

Por aqui :

Temperatura 13,8ºC a subir 0,8 ºC /Hr
Vento moderado
Precipitação 0,4mm na ultima hora
Pressão a descer  (-0,6h) 996,8 hpa


----------



## rijo (18 Abr 2008 às 01:04)

​
Esta faixa tão linear representa alguma coisa?


----------



## Rog (18 Abr 2008 às 01:10)

rijo disse:


> Esta faixa tão linear representa alguma coisa? ​




Teoricamente deveria ser a frente fria​


----------



## Vince (18 Abr 2008 às 01:17)

Humm, quem estava a dizer que o alerta vermelho para as terras altas era exagerado ? 

Uma estação oficial galega, encostada a Portugal a 473 m de altitude junto ao mar:












http://meteogalicia.es/galego/obser...al.asp?Nest=10091&x=68&y=116&red=102&idprov=3


----------



## rijo (18 Abr 2008 às 01:20)

Vince disse:


> Humm, quem estava a dizer que o alerta vermelho para as terras altas era exagerado ?
> 
> Uma estação oficial galega, encostada a Portugal a 473 m de altitude junto ao mar:
> 
> http://meteogalicia.es/galego/obser...al.asp?Nest=10091&x=68&y=116&red=102&idprov=3



*Já aumentou para Refacho 150,48 Km/h*


----------



## ACalado (18 Abr 2008 às 01:24)

boas por aqui nada de vento apenas chove e bem  7.9ºc


----------



## Gerofil (18 Abr 2008 às 01:24)

Estremoz registou cerca de 31 mm de precipitação entre as 22h00 e as 24h00 pelos dados do IM. Já depois das 24h00 choveu com grande intensidade cerca de 5 a 10 minutos.


----------



## rozzo (18 Abr 2008 às 01:25)

pois.. infelizmente é facil dizer mal por dizer.. 

entao qd toca ao IM, é um gozo (com todos os defeitos que a instituiçao tem e sao bastantes), mas e fácil dizer mal pq fazem, pq nao fazem, pq existem, pq nao existem.. bla bla bla


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Abr 2008 às 01:36)

Metar de Santiago de Compostela das OO UTC (01 h) pressão nos 977 hPa.
Incrível. Por aqui segue o vento médio de 45/50 Km/h com rajadas de 65/70.
A pressão  continua estável nos 990.7 hPa.
Chuva: nada de nada.
No satélite começa-se a ver bem o centro da Balduina .
Que desenvolvimentos isto ainda irá ter aqui para o norte, tão perto desses incriveis 977 hPa?


----------



## ACalado (18 Abr 2008 às 01:46)

Agora sim está bastante vento  pressão nos 994hpa com 8.3ºc


----------



## Vince (18 Abr 2008 às 01:48)

nimboestrato disse:


> Metar de Santiago de Compostela das OO UTC (01 h) pressão nos 977 hPa.
> Incrível. Por aqui segue o vento médio de 45/50 Km/h com rajadas de 65/70.
> A pressão  continua estável nos 990.7 hPa.
> Chuva: nada de nada.
> ...




Aí em LPPR a METAR mais alta foi então a das 23:30, 79.6 km/h, certo  ?
Estou a perguntar para o Rog que está a fazer uma recolha de alguns valores.


----------



## Trish (18 Abr 2008 às 01:50)

Por Setúbal o vento voltou a intensificar-se, as rajadas estão fortíssimas novamente (as persianas bem se 'qeixam'!  ). A chuva não dá tréguas, apesar de mais fraca, continua a cair...


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2008 às 01:53)

Trish disse:


> Por Setúbal o vento voltou a intensificar-se, as rajadas estão fortíssimas novamente (as persianas bem se 'qeixam'!  ). A chuva não dá tréguas, apesar de mais fraca, continua a cair...



Em que zona de Setubal estás? aqui o meu anemometro neste momento marca 5,0km/h tudo muito calmo aqui... 997hpa


----------



## Vince (18 Abr 2008 às 01:55)

rijo disse:


> *Já aumentou para Refacho 150,48 Km/h*



A rajada máxima foi de 179.7 km/h (50m/s), superior à registada a quando da depressão extratropical que interagiu com os restos do furacão Gordon em 2006. Nessa altura esta estação registou uma rajada de 168 km/h.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Abr 2008 às 01:59)

V.R.S.A

Ja chove!!

Vento a puxar bem...

Vamos la ver que esta frente quente me reserva!!


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Abr 2008 às 02:04)

Vince disse:


> Aí em LPPR a METAR mais alta foi então a das 23:30, 79.6 km/h, certo  ?
> Estou a perguntar para o Rog que está a fazer uma recolha de alguns valores.



Foi a das 22.00(UTC) 23h mas foi de 48 KT (nós) que dá cerca de 95 km/h.
A partir daí foi sempre a descer.
Neste momento  o vento médio é de 36 km/h e registam-se rajadas de 6o.
E é já definitivamente de Oeste.E já se veêm pequenas abertas no céu.A pressão baixou o.2 hPa na ultima meia hora (990.4)


----------



## Trish (18 Abr 2008 às 02:06)

miguel disse:


> Em que zona de Setubal estás? aqui o meu anemometro neste momento marca 5,0km/h tudo muito calmo aqui... 997hpa



Monte belo Norte, moro num bairro ventoso... 
5,0km/h, só?! Cm é possível...?! lolol
As rajadas por aqi estão bem fortes!


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2008 às 02:14)

Trish disse:


> Monte belo Norte, moro num bairro ventoso...
> 5,0km/h, só?! Cm é possível...?! lolol
> As rajadas por aqi estão bem fortes!



Sim realmente ai é muito ventoso!!mas aqui questuma ser ventoso também e agora está tudo muito calminho de mais até para o meu gosto o vento sopra inferior a 10km/h aqui.


----------



## Rog (18 Abr 2008 às 02:16)

analise da 1h00:


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Abr 2008 às 02:35)

V.R.S.A.

DILUVIO E VENTO FORTE NESTE MOMEMTO


----------



## Gerofil (18 Abr 2008 às 02:36)

ESTREMOZ: Total de 47 mm de precipitação entre as 22h00 e as 01h00 (dados do IM); por agora destaca-se o vento moderado com rajadas e a pressão atmosférica estável nos 996 hPa.


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Abr 2008 às 02:39)

Oh Rog: Belo trabalho de composição que vais fazendo e enriquece  este forum sobremaneira, mas permite-me uma correcção aos teus excelentes mapas:
A hora UTC não ( + 1) mas sim (-1) aqui no continente e aí na Madeira.
Mas aproveito para te dar os parabéns por todo o trabalho por ti realizado para que este forum não páre de crescer.Novo recorde ,hem!

Por aqui o vento sopra agora mais fraco e o episódio em termos de vento mais potencialmente perigoso parece já ter passado.( vento médio  de 20/25 km/h e rajadas na casa dos 50.).
Veremos agora como se comportam as massas de nuvens que giram à volta do centro aqui tão perto para vermos que  precipitação virá agora, porque até aqui e nesse tocante foi fraquito ( aqui) em relação ao que era expectável há 12 atrás...


----------



## Zoelae (18 Abr 2008 às 02:39)

É só para relembrar que o INAG tb tem info em tempo-real:

http://snirh.pt/snirh.php?main_id=1&item=4.3.2&objlink=&objrede=


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Abr 2008 às 05:27)

À guiza de balanço
 (não de dados-já quase todos por aqui foram lançados)
mas  de emoções,
e agora que o vento dá já tréguas, neste 1º dia de impacto  da Balduina houve mais vento (ainda que ligeiramente) a norte e mais chuva (substancialmente) no centro e sul .
O previsto até 12 h antes não seria bem assim.
Guardadas estavam algumas surpresas ,como sempre acontece nestas situações de ciclogéneses explosivas:
E esta foi-o mesmo.
A  pressão em Santiago de Compostela desceu quase 30 hPa em menos de 18 horas.
A partir de agora e até sábado/domingo haverá condições favoráveis para a ocorrência de mais surpresas dentro destas certezas que temos que a Balduina voltará a atacar.Noutras vertentes,com outras roupagens,com outras especificidades.

Por aqui, quase que parou o vento  Oeste mas ainda assim a pressão não sobe (990.7 hPa).
Uma chuva fraquinha vai caindo e que soa a estranha calmaria.
Será momentânea decerto, com tanto que há aqui tão perto...
Não perca as cenas dos próximos capítulos...


----------



## psm (18 Abr 2008 às 06:34)

Bom dia 
Agora de manhã céu com algumas nuvens vento moderado de oeste.


----------



## ALV72 (18 Abr 2008 às 07:26)

Por aqui a montanha pariu um rato, chuva normal, vento nem vê-lo ( pelo menos que eu desse conta ) e agora aguaceiros por vezes um pouco fortes.
Afinal foi o Sul que levou com a agua toda 

Joao


----------



## storm (18 Abr 2008 às 07:39)

Por aqui o céu está com algumas nuvens e algumas abertas, vai caindo um aguaceiro de vez em quando.


----------



## NunoBrito (18 Abr 2008 às 07:47)

Bom Dia, 
O Sol brilha por aqui com algumas nuvens escuras por vezes a tapá-lo.
Está fresco, muito fresco mesmo, talvez fresco demais.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de Norte.
Vamos ver o que o dia nos vai trazer.


----------



## Rog (18 Abr 2008 às 08:20)

nimboestrato disse:


> Oh Rog: Belo trabalho de composição que vais fazendo e enriquece  este forum sobremaneira, mas permite-me uma correcção aos teus excelentes mapas:
> A hora UTC não ( + 1) mas sim (-1) aqui no continente e aí na Madeira.
> Mas aproveito para te dar os parabéns por todo o trabalho por ti realizado para que este forum não páre de crescer.Novo recorde ,hem!
> 
> ...



Bom dia, mas a hora está correcta. Durante o Inverno temos a hora UTC e durante o verão, pela alteração horária de mais 60 minutos realizada em fins de Março, passamos para UTC+1.


----------



## Rog (18 Abr 2008 às 08:52)

analise das 7h


----------



## ct5iul (18 Abr 2008 às 09:10)

Boas pessoal

Dados da minha estaçao La Crosse - WS3600 instalada em lisboa Monsanto dia 17-04-2008

O sol nasce às: 7:13 
O sol põe-se às: 18:26
Nascer da Lua:  18:20
Pôr da Lua:  6:42
Temp 16ºC/ UTC 08:00
Temp Min 11.3/ UTC 22:49
Temp Max 23,4c/UTC 10:13
Pressão-0981.1Hpa UTC 22:09
Intensidade do Vento Moderada-16 km/h UTC 12:30
Direção do Vento- WSW 220  UTC 13:36
Rajada max-42.1 Km/h UTC 21:47
Umidade Relativa-89 % UTC 21.02
Chuva Precipitação-31.0mm UTC 23:58
Altitude-110Metros 
Previsão Para as Proximas 24h Períodos de chuva forte Ocorrência de trovoadas Queda de neve acima dos 1450 metros
TEMPERATURA MÁXIMA PREVISTA 16ºC


----------



## jpmartins (18 Abr 2008 às 09:11)

Bom dia a todos,
Por aqui a partir das 00h poderei dizer que a noite foi calma. A altura de maior instabilidade foi por volta das 11h onde a rajada mais forte foi de 70.2km/h. A precipitação total até ao momento deste sistema é de 62.1 mm.
Pressão min. registada esta noite foi de 991.5 hPa.
Neste momento ceu mto nublado, com o vento na casa dos 40km/h.


----------



## rozzo (18 Abr 2008 às 09:36)

pessoal permitam-me um preciosismo.. acho que ja vi aqui varias vezes apelidar de "ciclogenese explosiva".. e acho que se ta a cometer um erro ao dizer isso.. nao se tratam de condiçoes de ciclogenese explosiva penso eu...

preciosismos aparte, venham as trovoadas agora 

e a nova frente logo a noite !


----------



## RMira (18 Abr 2008 às 09:54)

Bons dias,

Por Setúbal foi uma noite de imenso temporal, principalmente até à 1h (que eu desse conta ). Tive muita pena pois não tive net logo ontem e fiquei sem poder acompanhar esta 2ª investida da "Balduína" 

Mas tirei algumas fotos que prometo colocar aqui logo à noite.

Ainda não tive tempo de ler tudo mas gostava de saber qual a rajada de vento mais forte em Setúbal e a precipitação acumulada pois pelo que vi ontem não deve ter sido nada pouco.

Quanto a mim amanhã ainda será um dia perigoso! Muita atenção ao potencial do dia de amanhã!


----------



## Tiagofsky (18 Abr 2008 às 10:04)

Estou curioso é para saber com que vistas acordaram os nossos companheiros de Bragança e os da Covilha e arredores da serra...!Deve ter sido um nevao em grande esta noite, e as serras a volta d bragança devem estar bem nevadas...Mesmo no alto de espinho, na IP4(serra do marao), estavam 3 graus ha bem pouco tempo!


----------



## RMira (18 Abr 2008 às 10:11)

Em Vila Franca de Xira sigo há 10 minutos com chuva forte sem parar


----------



## vitamos (18 Abr 2008 às 10:15)

Bom dia!

Resumo da noite de ontem:

A chuva que caiu por volta das 17 horas intensificou-se ao longo da noite tendo picos mais intensos na hora de jantar (periodo das 20 - 22 horas) diminuindo gradualmente de intensidade. Foi também neste periodo que se registaram as maiores rajadas de vento, que no entanto nunca chegaram a ser demasiado violentas. Trovoadas nem ve-las. Um evento que consideraria "moderado" na zona centro. 

Durante a noite (que tenha visto) a pressão não desceu abaixo dos 995hPa. Um pequeno resumo:

ontem:  
8h        1010 hPa
18h      1002hPa
20h      1000hPa
21h30   998hPa
23h       996hPa

hoje:
1h         995hPa
7h30      996hPa
8h         998hPa

Notas finais: Excelente acompanhamento que o MeteoPT efectuou (Para mim bem melhor que o acompanhamento da Andrea). Esta comunidade está de parabéns.

Uma nota para as pequenas inundações em Lisboa e Setúbal que para mim foram uma lição de moral dada pelos modelos. Ontem quando o GFS indicava grandes quantidades de chuva para essa zona, não liguei e até comentei nos meus posts "chuva intensa em alguns locais" porque achava difícil que fossem essas as zonas afectadas. Ora o GFS hoje está a olhar para mim e a dizer "embrulha".

Realmente por vezes queixamo-nos mas a previsão meteorológica através dos modelos é uma ferramente poderosa. Falível algumas vezes, mas normalmente muito credível.

Por fim espero que o André tenha encontrado o pluviómetro de boa saúde... è triste fazer investimentos para uma paixão, ter uma estima enorme pelas coisas e acontecerem estes pequenos acidentes


----------



## Vince (18 Abr 2008 às 10:18)

rozzo disse:


> pessoal permitam-me um preciosismo.. acho que ja vi aqui varias vezes apelidar de "ciclogenese explosiva".. e acho que se ta a cometer um erro ao dizer isso.. nao se tratam de condiçoes de ciclogenese explosiva penso eu...



Estive a verificar assim por alto, e seria mais ou menos isto, o centro cavou dos 1000hPa às 12Z aos 978 hPa às 00Z. Há uma METAR de Santiago de 977hPa, mas ontem desconfiei um pouco dela, mas acho que 978hPa provável mesmo no centro, mas mais logo vou ver mais observações. Supondo 978 hPa daria portanto 22 hPa em 12 horas. Depois das 00Z ela continuou a cavar, mas analisemos só este intervalo.

Há um estudo do IM ainda parcialmente disponível na Net embora sem imagens que fala em várias definições de "bombas", conforme diferentes autores:

10 hPa em 3 horas (sem indicação de latitudes)

ou

12 hPa à latitude de 25ºN
28 hPa à latitude de 60ºN

O que corresponderia a Portugal, segundo esse documento:

36-39ºN: 17 hPa

E isto em 24 horas.

Como a ciclogénese foi mais a norte, pelos 42º-44ºN , o cavamento necessário seria superior aos +-17 hPa indicados para Portugal , mas provavelmente os 22hPa cabem no intervalo de ciclogénese explosiva, talvez no limite, mas contudo estamos a falar em 12 horas e não das 24 referidas no documento. Também tenho que verificar que como foi mais a norte o ponto de partida pode não ter sido os 1000hPa às 12Z, mas um pouco menos. Ainda vou analisar isso quando tiver tempo.

Que achas ?


----------



## vitamos (18 Abr 2008 às 10:23)

Vou só acrescentar uma coisa ao que o Vince disse:

Hoje pela primeira vez ouvi um meteorologista na televisão (pessoa credenciada portanto), a dizer com todas as letras "tivémos uma situação denominada por "CICLOGÉNESE EXPLOSIVA"

Logo o IM também o afirma...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Abr 2008 às 10:34)

Mau Tempo
Protecção Civil registou 81 quedas de árvores e 30 inundações de ontem para hoje 
18.04.2008 - 10h07 Lusa
O mau tempo que se registou entre ontem e as 7h00 de hoje causou 81 quedas de árvores e 30 inundações em Portugal continental, segundo os dados da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC).

As chuvas fortes e ventos levaram o Instituto de Meteorologia a elevar o nível dos seus avisos, bem como a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil, que fez subir o seu nível de alerta.

O Porto foi o distrito onde ocorreu maior número de quedas de árvore (15), seguido do de Viana do Castelo (13), Braga (12) e *Portalegre (11).*
Quanto às inundações, o maior número de situações aconteceu nos distritos de Lisboa e Setúbal, ambos com nove casos.

Na quinta-feira foram ainda registadas cinco situações de entupimentos, três danos com electricidade e uma queda de estruturas.

De acordo com os dados da ANPC, em todos os distritos de Portugal continental foram registadas uma ou mais ocorrências, com excepção dos de Bragança, Castelo Branco e Vila Real.


----------



## Serrano (18 Abr 2008 às 10:37)

Tempo de aguaceiros na Covilhã, com 6.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Quase nenhuma visibilidade para o lado da Serra, por isso não consigo ver onde chegou a neve, mas o certo é que a estrada Piornos-Torre-Lagoa Comprida está encerrada devido ao elemento branco


----------



## AnDré (18 Abr 2008 às 10:42)

vitamos disse:


> Por fim espero que o André tenha encontrado o pluviómetro de boa saúde... è triste fazer investimentos para uma paixão, ter uma estima enorme pelas coisas e acontecerem estes pequenos acidentes



Bom dia!

O dia começou cedo por aqui.
Afinal não foi só o pluviometro e a antena que voaram. Andei com o meu vizinho a repor umas quantas telhas que também se levantaram. O pluviometro entretanto com a ventania que se faz sentir a cada aguaceiro, deve ter andado aos tombos e perdeu definitivamente o sinal. Já o tenho comigo mas não funciona A ver se logo o desmonto todo para ver o que se passa.

Entretanto caiu por aqui um fortissimo aguaceiro acompanhado de granizo. 
Estou só à espera que passe para voltar lá para cima para limpar o chão molhado do sotão. Ai Balduína, Balduína! Se eu te apanho!


----------



## vitamos (18 Abr 2008 às 10:46)

AnDré disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> O dia começou cedo por aqui.
> Afinal não foi só o pluviometro e a antena que voaram. Andei com o meu vizinho a repor umas quantas telhas que também se levantaram. O pluviometro entretanto com a ventania que se faz sentir a cada aguaceiro, deve ter andado aos tombos e perdeu definitivamente o sinal. Já o tenho comigo mas não funciona A ver se logo o desmonto todo para ver o que se passa.
> ...



Bem boa sorte com isso... por falar nisso ainda não fui ver o sensor de temperatura da estação! Mas este material barato é tipo tanque de guerra! 

Por aqui neste momento boas abertas, o sol brilha!


----------



## João Soares (18 Abr 2008 às 10:56)

Começou a chover forte com *14.4ºC* o vento e fraco...


----------



## CidadeNeve (18 Abr 2008 às 10:58)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Estou curioso é para saber com que vistas acordaram os nossos companheiros de Bragança e os da Covilha e arredores da serra...!Deve ter sido um nevao em grande esta noite, e as serras a volta d bragança devem estar bem nevadas...Mesmo no alto de espinho, na IP4(serra do marao), estavam 3 graus ha bem pouco tempo!



Aproveito  o interesse para referir que os montes aqui à volta não estão nevados mas a partir das penhas da saúde está tudo muito muito branco. Não sei se é expectavel que a temperatura suba (e consequentemente comece a chover a maior altitude) mas se isso não acontecer, teremos concerteza a maior acumulação de neve da temporada... 
P.S. é da maneira que a turi não tem de vir arrasar o covão da ametade pra levar neve pras pistas...


----------



## João Soares (18 Abr 2008 às 11:00)

A pressao ja sobe po's *995,7hPa* e a temperatura desce *13,6ºC*


----------



## RMira (18 Abr 2008 às 11:00)

Sempre a bater recordes:



> Maior número de visitas foi de *345* em Ontem às 22:29.



Sempre a informar Portugal, com excelentes iniciativas, é um fórum de grande qualidade! Parabéns Meteopt!

P.S. Uma alfineta a quem manda bocas mas tá sempre cá batido, isto é viciante não é?


----------



## rozzo (18 Abr 2008 às 11:05)

em relaçao a questao da explosiva, se de facto houve mesmo queda do centro da pressao nos niveis que o Vince falou, entao ai eu retiro o que disse em relaçao ao exagero! e aceito a possibilidade! nada mais 

apenas fiz o comentario pq ja noutros casos vi o argumento de "em cidade tal caiu a pressao em 30hPa em nao sei qtas horas" e isso obviamente nao é argumento, pois ate podia tar a depressao e perder força e mm assim o registo duma estaçao com a sua aproximaçao cair brutalmente! dai ter falado no preciosismo e ser rigoroso.

depois ha outra questao, agora que ta sobre terra é facil medir o centro da pressao, ou seja, o minimo. ha mtas estaçoes e é facil faze-lo. sobre o mar sabermos que nao é bem assim, e frequentemente o minimo no centro da depressao é sobrestimado, induzindo em erro na conta da queda da pressao no centro! 

por fim, ha ainda o problema das varias "classificaçoes" de ciclogenese explosiva  refiro-me aos valores considerados para apelidar assim uma depressao ou nao! realmente depende da latitude o limiar considerado, e ja varios infelizmente..
valor -17hPa/24h serve para o intervalo 37-39º segundo disse o Vince, mas a depressao esta uns graus mais acima, admito que nao encontrei o valor adequado tb  e ainda a questao de considerar o periodo temporal adequado. nao é a mesma coisa descer 24hPa em 24h ou descer 12hPa em 12h apesar da taxa ser a mesma. portanto ha aqui a importante questao da definiçao mais correcta, que ja tamos todos na duvida

se houve esse comentario da parte de alguem do IM, é interessante de facto ate 

resumindo, so fiz o comentario pq se falou facilmente "nesta ciclogenese explosiva" varias vezes, e a meu ver nao esta totalmente garantido que seja, ponho a hipotese de ser sim sr. mas é preciso investigar e fundamentar bem, como o Vince p.ex ta a tentar fazer  
alias, mts estudos de casos destes, os meteorologistas que investigam os casos teem serias dificuldades e duvidas em de facto atribuir a classificaçao!


----------



## AnDré (18 Abr 2008 às 11:08)

vitamos disse:


> Bem boa sorte com isso... por falar nisso ainda não fui ver o sensor de temperatura da estação! Mas este material barato é tipo tanque de guerra!
> 
> Por aqui neste momento boas abertas, o sol brilha!



Já apanha sinal!!!!!!
Estive ali 20minutos com o secador a secar a chapa electrónica e agora já emite sinal!

Bem, primeiro problema resolvido. Vamos ao segundo: "como voltar a pôr o pluviometro na chaminé, agora apenas com 2 patas?" Sim, porque a força do vento foi tal que partiu uma pata do pluviometro e arrancou as outras duas. 
Deve ter sido mesmo uma rajada de vento memorável. Bem, tenho de pensar positivo! Se tivesse anemómetro, ter-lo-ia posto no mastro da antena que voou!
Portanto, ainda bem que não tinha anemómetro.

Vou voltar para as obras meteorológicas
Aulas, hoje nem vê-la

Sigo com 12,8ºC. A minima deu-se há pouco aquando a granizada: 10,8ºC.


----------



## CidadeNeve (18 Abr 2008 às 11:16)

AnDré disse:


> Já apanha sinal!!!!!!
> Estive ali 20minutos com o secador a secar a chapa electrónica e agora já emite sinal!
> 
> Sigo com 12,8ºC. A minima deu-se há pouco aquando a granizada: 10,8ºC.




Óptimo... ainda bem que reanimaste o bicho... a mim ja me aconteceu o termometro, que é por infravermelhos voar da varanda...


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2008 às 11:42)

Boas
Aqui a mínima foi de 11,4ºC...esta manha tem caido uns bons aguaceiros e vou com *4,2mm*...respondendo a um amigo aqui do forum de Setubal a minha precipitação ontem desde o fim da tarde até a meia noite foi de *51,7mm* e a rajada máxima que registei rondou os 50km/h mas acredito que tenha andado pelos 60/70km/h mas durante pouco tempo!
16,6ºC
65%HR
1002hpa

PS:A minha pressão mínima esta madrugada foi de *997hpa*


----------



## RMira (18 Abr 2008 às 11:47)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> Aqui a mínima foi de 11,4ºC...esta manha tem caido uns bons aguaceiros e vou com *4,2mm*...respondendo a um amigo aqui do forum de Setubal a minha precipitação ontem desde o fim da tarde até a meia noite foi de *51,7mm* e a rajada máxima que registei rondou os 50km/h mas acredito que tenha andado pelos 60/70km/h mas durante pouco tempo!
> 16,6ºC
> 65%HR
> ...



Obrigado pela informação miguel, aqui em cima (Fonte do Lavra) parecia que se sentia mais vento (também é uma zona mais alta e mais ventosa que aí em baixo). Quanto à precipitação é um valor bem gordinho


----------



## squidward (18 Abr 2008 às 12:04)

Ontem por volta das 23h e 0h de hoje, caiu uma carga d´água
Só visto...ainda tirei uma foto do telemovel, mas não ficou grande coisa

Há bocado também caiu um aguaceiro forte.


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2008 às 12:16)

Tive a ver e penso que amanha pelo menos o Centro e Sul irá ter mais vento do que ontem...vento constante entre os 50 e os 60km/h com rajadas superiores  isto principalemnte ao final da proxima madrugada e inicio da manha 

14,9ºC
69%HR
1003hpa
11,5km/h
4,2mm desde as 00h


----------



## MSantos (18 Abr 2008 às 12:22)

Bom dia
Alguns aguaceiros durante esta manhã e tambem algumas fortes rajadas de vento. Não sei se está correcta a pressão da minha recentemente adquirida estação, marca 998hPa


----------



## GFVB (18 Abr 2008 às 12:27)

Olá a todos.

Noite muito intensa até às 3h. Depois alguns aguaceiros e algum vento. Durante a manhã temos tido boas abertas com alguns chuviscos ocasionais. No entanto o vento está forte, com algumas rajadas bastante fortes!


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Abr 2008 às 12:42)

Acabou de trovejar por aqui


----------



## Gilmet (18 Abr 2008 às 12:45)

Trovejou agora mesmo

Os aguaceiros tem caido regularmente e levo 7,5mm *(ontem fiquei com 38,0mm)*

A minima foi de 10,3ºC

Neste momento tenho *10,8ºC*
Humidade a 84%
Pressão a 1002 hPa

O vento já chegou aos 42 km/h



É esta a nuvem que esta a descarregar aqui


----------



## StormFairy (18 Abr 2008 às 12:46)

O Euclid mostra alguma actividade interessante 

Vamos ver se chega aqui alguma coisita 

www.euclid.org/realtime.html


----------



## tempus_fugit (18 Abr 2008 às 12:54)

Boa tarde, amigos do Fórum Meteo.pt! 

Aqui pelo Barreiro a Balduína fez estragos consideráveis:

http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/noticias/pais/20080418_Mau+tempo+no+Barreiro.htm


----------



## vitamos (18 Abr 2008 às 12:54)

StormFairy disse:


> O Euclid mostra alguma actividade interessante
> 
> Vamos ver se chega aqui alguma coisita
> 
> www.euclid.org/realtime.html



Espero que sim! até agora por Coimbra nada de trovoada desde o início da Balduína


----------



## storm (18 Abr 2008 às 12:57)

Um trovão por aqui também, vá trovoada começa a dar-lhe

Manha de aguaceiros com algum sol


----------



## iceworld (18 Abr 2008 às 12:59)

vitamos disse:


> Espero que sim! até agora por Coimbra nada de trovoada desde o início da Balduína



Eu já ouvi qualquer coisa por volta das 11h30 um pouco antes da granizada


----------



## vitamos (18 Abr 2008 às 13:03)

iceworld disse:


> Eu já ouvi qualquer coisa por volta das 11h30 um pouco antes da granizada



Hum... interessante... é que por aqui a essa hora não choveu sequer (logo essa granizada deve ter vindo de uma nuvem de dimensões reduzidas ou que passou transversalmente à zona onde me encontro). Mas por acaso às 11h30 sensivelmente a luz aqui deu sinal, nessa altura tentei ouvir algum trovão mas nada, o que é normal pois estava ruído à minha volta! Foi certamente uma descarga! Obrigado pela info


----------



## StormFairy (18 Abr 2008 às 13:04)

Por aqui o vento intensifica-se um pouco
1 Rajada de 54.7 ao meio dia 
Vem aí umas nuvens com bom aspecto a caminho... escurinhas como convém
Chove alternadamente mas nada de muito significativo  até agora claro


Vou até ao LIDL ver se ainda há pra lá estações ....


----------



## Gilmet (18 Abr 2008 às 13:06)

E pronto... a nuvem já passou... e agora faz sol A precipitação hoje esta em *9,5mm*

Atingi os 10,5ºC há pouco...

agora estão 11,3ºC


----------



## João Soares (18 Abr 2008 às 13:08)

O sol ja espreita por entre as nuvens.... temp: *15.6ºC* pressao: *997.6hPa*


----------



## iceworld (18 Abr 2008 às 13:10)

vitamos disse:


> Hum... interessante... é que por aqui a essa hora não choveu sequer (logo essa granizada deve ter vindo de uma nuvem de dimensões reduzidas ou que passou transversalmente à zona onde me encontro). Mas por acaso às 11h30 sensivelmente a luz aqui deu sinal, nessa altura tentei ouvir algum trovão mas nada, o que é normal pois estava ruído à minha volta! Foi certamente uma descarga! Obrigado pela info



Sempre ao dispor! 
Tenho pena que não tenhas   assistido pois durou cerca de 5 min e a pedra tinha um tamanho considerável 

Estas a controlar a precipitação? Quanto já levamos da Balduína?
Eu penso que 43mm???


----------



## vitamos (18 Abr 2008 às 13:15)

iceworld disse:


> Sempre ao dispor!
> Tenho pena que não tenhas   assistido pois durou cerca de 5 min e a pedra tinha um tamanho considerável
> 
> Estas a controlar a precipitação? Quanto já levamos da Balduína?
> Eu penso que 43mm???



Pois eu isso não consigo saber pois não tenho pluviómetro... Onde viste esses 43mm?


----------



## GFVB (18 Abr 2008 às 13:15)

StormFairy disse:


> Por aqui o vento intensifica-se um pouco
> 1 Rajada de 54.7 ao meio dia
> Vem aí umas nuvens com bom aspecto a caminho... escurinhas como convém
> Chove alternadamente mas nada de muito significativo  até agora claro
> ...



Também sou capaz de lá ir da parte da tarde!


----------



## Pina (18 Abr 2008 às 13:26)

GFVB disse:


> Também sou capaz de lá ir da parte da tarde!



Quantos custam?


----------



## GFVB (18 Abr 2008 às 13:28)

Pina disse:


> Quantos custam?



24,99€

podes ver neste link - http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20080417.p.Estacao_meteorologica

Abraço!


----------



## vitamos (18 Abr 2008 às 13:29)

StormFairy disse:


> *Vou até ao LIDL ver se ainda há pra lá estações ....*









Cai agora um bom aguaceiro


----------



## ACalado (18 Abr 2008 às 13:33)

boas por aqui cai uma granizada bem forte    temp 8ºc


----------



## iceworld (18 Abr 2008 às 13:39)

vitamos disse:


> Pois eu isso não consigo saber pois não tenho pluviómetro... Onde viste esses 43mm?



Através do: http://www1.interacesso.pt/~luisalmeida/tempo/


Edit: Essas estações por esse preço parecem-me uma óptima compra!


----------



## vitamos (18 Abr 2008 às 13:43)

iceworld disse:


> Através do: http://www1.interacesso.pt/~luisalmeida/tempo/



AAAHH!!!! Foste ver à estação de São Silvestre! sim é a melhor referência que podemos ter e temos mais é que acreditar nesses valores! Só teriamos termo de comparação se investissemos num pluviómetro! Um dia destes ainda compro um... deixa passar a crise


----------



## jpmartins (18 Abr 2008 às 13:52)

Por aqui regime de aguaceiro por vezes fortes. Por vezes passa cada tanque q é só descarregar.


----------



## iceworld (18 Abr 2008 às 13:52)

vitamos disse:


> AAAHH!!!! Foste ver à estação de São Silvestre! sim é a melhor referência que podemos ter e temos mais é que acreditar nesses valores! Só teriamos termo de comparação se investissemos num pluviómetro! Um dia destes ainda compro um... deixa passar a crise



Pois passar a crise e mudar de casa pois eu aqui não tenho condições para ter um 
Mas de qualquer forma uma estação melhor será sempre um investimento a fazer  talvez até ao próximo Inverno! Até lá bluesky BWS 689


----------



## João Soares (18 Abr 2008 às 13:59)

Ja se ve o azul do ceu temp *15.8ºC*  e pressão *998.1hPa*


----------



## Gerofil (18 Abr 2008 às 14:02)

Alto Alentejo: Alternância entre períodos de Sol e de ocorrência de aguaceiros moderados, acompanhados por trovoadas dispersas e algum granizo. Vento moderado com rajadas do quadrante Oeste.


----------



## RMira (18 Abr 2008 às 14:22)

Por aqui sigo com vento forte e céu com períodos de muito nublado. A avaliar por esta amostra de vento, a noite vai ser bem ventosa por estas zonas.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Abr 2008 às 14:24)

Cai mais um aguaceiro, agora fraco

Precipitação hoje: 10,0mm
Balduína: 64,0mm


----------



## mocha (18 Abr 2008 às 14:24)

tempus_fugit disse:


> Boa tarde, amigos do Fórum Meteo.pt!
> 
> Aqui pelo Barreiro a Balduína fez estragos consideráveis:
> 
> http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/noticias/pais/20080418_Mau+tempo+no+Barreiro.htm



ah pois foi, eram 21.45 quando ouvi um estrondo, abri a porta e fiquei assim o algeroz entupiu, resultado resmas de agua que tive de empurrar do 3º andar pra baixo, chamei os bombeiros, que quando chegaram, so me disseram ah e tal voçês têm a coisa mais ou menos controlada, se for preciso liguem, que nem imaginam o que se passa la fora, nós agora temos de ir ao mercado que aquilo foi tudo abaixo com o vento.
e assim foi tive ate a meia noite e tal a empurrar agua e os senhores bombeiros foram acudir o mercado, e entretanto perdi a trovoada/granizo/ventania

Neste momento o sol apareceu, o vento ja sopra forte e sigo com 15ºC


----------



## squidward (18 Abr 2008 às 14:32)

epá por enquanto aqui trovoadas=0
só mesmo aquela de ontem 

ps-o Estoril Open foi agora interrompido por causa da bela chuvada


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Abr 2008 às 14:38)

Boas, por aqui, está um vento forte, está sol desde de manhã com algumas nuvens, durante a noite e madrugada chuva e vento muito forte por volta das 3 da manhã, hoje estou tipo zombie, não dormi nada. e registei 11 mm desde das 00 horas

De referir 3 barras fechadas no Algarve e um mariscador desaparecido na Ria Formosa em Olhão.


----------



## GFVB (18 Abr 2008 às 14:39)

Por aqui ora chove, ora faz sol! O vento é que continua forte com algumas rajadas. Acho que vou até ao Lidl, estudar a estação!
Vamos lá ver se ainda têm!

Até logo!


----------



## Sam (18 Abr 2008 às 14:39)

Por aqui ora faz sol, ora chove bem, venta e ouve-se um trovão... depois outra vez o sol....


----------



## Aurélio (18 Abr 2008 às 15:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, está um vento forte, está sol desde de manhã com algumas nuvens, durante a noite e madrugada chuva e vento muito forte por volta das 3 da manhã, hoje estou tipo zombie, não dormi nada. e registei 11 mm desde das 00 horas
> 
> De referir 3 barras fechadas no Algarve e um mariscador desaparecido na Ria Formosa em Olhão.




Esta noite choveu ... não ouvi nada, devo ter dormido nem uma rocha , e o mais engraçado é que de mnhã levantei-me e nem dei por nada ... excepto os 4 litros de caracóis que a minha mãe apanhou logo de manhã


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (18 Abr 2008 às 15:08)

BOAS AQUI PELA CAPITAL DO BARROSO AVISTA-SE NEVE NA SERRA DO LAROUCO E EM TODOS OS PONTOS MAIS ALTOS .. 

VEJAM FOTOS ACTUALIZADAS DA NEVE NO LAROUCO EM 
WWW.BARROSODIGITAL.BLOGSPOT.COM ..


----------



## AnDré (18 Abr 2008 às 15:09)

miguel disse:


> Tive a ver e penso que amanha pelo menos o Centro e Sul irá ter mais vento do que ontem...vento constante entre os 50 e os 60km/h com rajadas superiores  isto principalemnte ao final da proxima madrugada e inicio da manha



O quê? ainda mais vento?

Vim agora do telhado! Telhas recompostas, pluviometro novamente colado à chaminé, e desta vez com reforços de duas cordas para o sustentar caso a Balduína decida fustigar outra vez este lugar. E pronto o pluviometro está a funcionar novamente em pleno desde as 14:15.

Para trás ficaram 16horas sem registos, nas quais devem ter caído cerca de 10mm. 

Enfim, sigam os aguaceiros!
15,7ºC por agora, e vento forte de oeste


----------



## StormFairy (18 Abr 2008 às 15:12)

Por aqui devagar... devagarinho o vento vai aumentando, nova rajada 56.3 Km a temperatura sobe 17,1 ºC a pressão com tendência a ir subindo está agora nos  1003.5 hpa e  o céu está parcialmente nublado.


----------



## CidadeNeve (18 Abr 2008 às 15:44)

spiritmind disse:


> boas por aqui cai uma granizada bem forte    temp 8ºc



Tens a certeza que era granizo? às 13h40 pareceu me chuva misturada com neve, no para brisas do carro. Estavam 5 graus e por norma o granizo cai e bate e o que caia, misturado com a chuva era do genero "cuspe" , ou seja, caía e colava... 

Claro que a expectativa interfere na interpretação do acontecimento e eu posso ter visto coisas...


----------



## vitamos (18 Abr 2008 às 15:51)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Tens a certeza que era granizo? às 13h40 pareceu me chuva misturada com neve, no para brisas do carro. Estavam 5 graus e por norma o granizo cai e bate e o que caia, misturado com a chuva era do genero "cuspe" , ou seja, caía e colava...
> 
> Claro que a expectativa interfere na interpretação do acontecimento e eu posso ter visto coisas...



Fosse o que fosse, por volta das 13h houve uma descida das temperaturas na zona da serra da estrela! Pode ter caído alguma água neve em alguns pontos. Por exemplo na Guarda a temperatura era inferior a 4ºC e nas Penhas estava pouco mais de 0ºC!


----------



## GFVB (18 Abr 2008 às 15:55)

O lidl ao pé de mim já não tem estações!!! Gaita!!!!!!


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2008 às 16:09)

AnDré disse:


> O quê? ainda mais vento?
> 
> Vim agora do telhado! Telhas recompostas, pluviometro novamente colado à chaminé, e desta vez com reforços de duas cordas para o sustentar caso a Balduína decida fustigar outra vez este lugar. E pronto o pluviometro está a funcionar novamente em pleno desde as 14:15.
> 
> ...



Por volta da meia noite já temos animação da boa pelo litoral e sim o vento vai aumentar ainda bastante estou a espera da run das 12 para confirmar e o IM teria de subir o alerta de amarelo para laranja...


----------



## Turista (18 Abr 2008 às 16:12)

StormFairy disse:


> Vou até ao LIDL ver se ainda há pra lá estações ....





GFVB disse:


> O lidl ao pé de mim já não tem estações!!! Gaita!!!!!!




*As grandes estações do LIDL!!! * A minha vai-se aguentando... ehehe... (Acho que deviamos criar um grupo de malta com estações do LIDL -lollll)

Por aqui... Sol...  de manhã uns chuviscos mas nada de mais...
Trovoadas=0!!!


----------



## Gilmet (18 Abr 2008 às 16:31)

Boa tarde!

Ainda não precipitou mais...

Tenho 15,3ºC e a máxima até ao momento foi de 15,4ºC
O vento está sempre acima dos 15 km/h chegando frequentemente aos 40 km/h... (27,7 km/h no momento)

Vamos ver como é que vai ser logo á noite...

Pressão a 1002 hPa


----------



## Vince (18 Abr 2008 às 16:33)

Hoje, aqui e ali vão ocorrendo quedas de granizo e pequenas trovoadas numa nuvem perto de si 






http://sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoDEA.jsp


----------



## Gerofil (18 Abr 2008 às 16:38)

GONDOMAR




TRANCOSO







CopyRight@Wunder Cams


----------



## João Soares (18 Abr 2008 às 16:39)

Ta a cair um forte aguaceiro e a temperatura caiu dos *18.7ºC* de maxima po's *16.6ºC* e a pressao nos *998.3hPa*


----------



## João Soares (18 Abr 2008 às 16:42)

Afinal o aguaceiro forte era de granizo e registo *16.0ºC*


----------



## vitamos (18 Abr 2008 às 16:45)

Por aqui céu muito nublado e nota principalmente para o vento que sopra forte! Vieram várias rajadas seguidas, bem intensas!


----------



## StormFairy (18 Abr 2008 às 17:05)

GFVB disse:


> O lidl ao pé de mim já não tem estações!!! Gaita!!!!!!



já somos 2 o de Palmela também não tem vim de lá agora


----------



## vitamos (18 Abr 2008 às 17:10)

despeço-me de todos vós com céu muito nublado e rajadas de vento que parecem indicar que a noite vai ser tudo menos tranquila!

Este fim de semana é de viagens para mim...

O mais tardar até segunda e como sempre desejo-vos um bom acompanhar de situação e um fim de semana à medida dos vossos desejos!


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Abr 2008 às 17:14)

StormFairy disse:


> já somos 2 o de Palmela também não tem vim de lá agora



boas

este aqui na cotovia ao pé de Sesimbra tem, 

pelo menos tinha até ontem, agora já não sei mas podem é ligar para os gajos e perguntar se têm  a estação meteo, devem é gastar uma fortuna pois têm de ligar para cada um deles. 

quanto ao tópico, o dia de hoje foi  bom aqui na margem sul desde manha a apanhar com células, até tenho umas mamatus fotografadas.  trovoada é que nada, mas está ai a chegar.

abraços


----------



## Brunomc (18 Abr 2008 às 17:17)

Aguaceiros moderados por aqui de vez enquando...nada de especial..

Logo a noite e que vai haver festa...


----------



## Turista (18 Abr 2008 às 17:21)

StormFairy disse:


> já somos 2 o de Palmela também não tem vim de lá agora



aqui no LIDL de Peniche deve haver decerto... quando comprei a minha era o ultimo dia de promoção e ainda haviam umas 10...
mas não me parece que venham até estes lados


----------



## StormFairy (18 Abr 2008 às 17:37)

Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo 15.3ºC
Vim de Palmela onde está uma bela duma ventania.
Pressão 1003 hpa

 OffTopic : Liguei para a linha de atendimento LIDL 808 504 050
Existe a possibilidade de "transferir" o stock de umas lojas para as outras.
Aguardo chamada para confirmar o envio de uma estação disponivel noutra loja para cá (Palmela)


----------



## Nuno (18 Abr 2008 às 17:40)

As tais imagens que disse que ia postar hoje. Enfim, nada de mais, tou pronto para a segunda rodada, amnha o vento vai ser mais forte do que ontem


----------



## João Soares (18 Abr 2008 às 17:58)

De vez em quando ha um aguaceiro forte com sol que provoca um arco-íris....

A pressao sempre a subir *1000.5hPa* e de temp *15.8ºC*


----------



## Snifa (18 Abr 2008 às 18:02)

Reparem na última imagem das 16: 30h a oeste vê-se nitidamente o centro da depressão que nos vai afectar a formar-se! quase que lembra o aspecto de um furacão com o olho...felizmente não é


----------



## ecobcg (18 Abr 2008 às 18:08)

Oi Pessoal,

Por aqui, o céu está pouco nublado, o vento sopra moderado e nada de chuva.

Temperatura actual: 19,8ºC
Pressão Atmosférica: 1009,6hPa (este valor parece-me um pouco alto!!)

Há alguém aqui na zona dos Algarves que me possa confirmar o valor da pressão?


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Abr 2008 às 18:22)

Nuno disse:


> As tais imagens que disse que ia postar hoje. Enfim, nada de mais, tou pronto para a segunda rodada, amnha o vento vai ser mais forte do que ontem



boas

já estavas com o moscatel  Não há uma foto direita  


deixo aqui algumas fotos de hoje






























abraços


----------



## Snow (18 Abr 2008 às 18:30)

Boa tarde amigos!

Por aqui ora chove, ora faz sol.

A temperatura, essa anda pelos 12,4º

Ouvi ainda à pouco na rfm, que estava a nevar na Serra do Alvão. 

Abraços meteoloucos


----------



## Nuno (18 Abr 2008 às 18:42)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> já estavas com o moscatel  Não há uma foto direita
> 
> abraços




 Nao, é porque tirei as fotos em cima do telhado, e tava muitovento,e o telhado tem muita inclinação


----------



## Gilmet (18 Abr 2008 às 19:12)

Há pouco caiu mais uma aguaceiro forte e rápido que acrescentou 0,5mm á precipitação, situando-se esta, hoje, nos 10,5mm

As imagens desde o aguaceiro até agora... o céu está engraçadito


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Abr 2008 às 19:16)

boas

algumas zonas da margem sul estão a levar com uma chuvinha das grandes já coloco umas fotos

abraços


----------



## kikofra (18 Abr 2008 às 19:18)

a chuva esta dispersa, e em zonas pequenas:


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Abr 2008 às 19:24)

boas

aqui ficam as fotos desta que acabou de passar aqui na margem sul 





























abraços


----------



## Brunomc (18 Abr 2008 às 19:28)

grandes fotos

da pra ver ela a cair..


----------



## Nuno (18 Abr 2008 às 19:29)

Essas fotos das nuvens que postaste acabaram de largar aqui granizo agora mesmo


----------



## Crisogono (18 Abr 2008 às 19:30)

Boas!
Que grande evento está a ser este! Mais uma vez parabéns a todos pelo seguimento apurado!

Algo de radical se aproxima para esta noite para o litoral centro-sul! As imagens de satélite até assustam  Já as vejo a chegar aqui ao Paço do Lumiar mas ainda não chove, apesar do céu estar a ficar escuuurrooooo. O vento está fraco de Oeste, por enquanto. 

Quanto à estação do Lidl consegui arranjar uma , ontem, no alvaláxia mas tive de perguntar na caixa porque em exposição já não havia! Parece-me muito fixe e com mais info que a minha La crosse ws9152! Era para oferta mas parece-me é que vai ficar comigo eheheh  Recomendo!

A todos um bom serão meteorológico!

EDIT: sigo com 16,1ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Abr 2008 às 19:31)

Por aqui ,depois de uma tarde com aguaceiros essencialmente nas redondezas(não apanhei com nenhum em cima) já há sinais de nova investida da Balduina: a pressão já parou de subir e começa agora a descer ligeiramente 997.8 hPa o céu já começa a encobrir e o vento já se fixou nos 230º ( Sudoeste ) e aumentou ligeiramente de intensidade (vel. média 25 km/h com rajadas na ordem dos 50.
Aí vem mais uma noite de pouco dormir...


----------



## Gilmet (18 Abr 2008 às 19:33)

Boas fotos ajrebelo Como sempre...

O céu continua encoberto por nuvens medias e altas, mas as nuvens baixas ainda são escassas...

A temperatura é de 12,6ºC
Humidade a 77%
Pressão a 1002 hPa
Vento a 7,5 km/h

Precipitação hoje: 10,5mm
Precipitação Balduína: 64,5mm


----------



## kikofra (18 Abr 2008 às 19:36)

algures alguem esta a levar com uma tromba de agua em cima...


----------



## Brunomc (18 Abr 2008 às 19:40)

> algures alguem esta a levar com uma tromba de agua em cima...




pois e...


----------



## Brigantia (18 Abr 2008 às 19:42)

Boas,

Grandes fotos pessoal

Aqui por Bragança o cenário também está interessante...











Neste momento 6,8ºC, 87%HR, 998hPA e até agora o dia rendeu 10,5mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Abr 2008 às 19:47)

Aurélio disse:


> Esta noite choveu ... não ouvi nada, devo ter dormido nem uma rocha , e o mais engraçado é que de mnhã levantei-me e nem dei por nada ... excepto os 4 litros de caracóis que a minha mãe apanhou logo de manhã




Oh Aurélio para quando é a caracolada. Aqui começa a aumentar a nebulosidade, o vento continua forte.


----------



## Brunomc (18 Abr 2008 às 20:06)

caiu aqui uns belos aguaceiros...


----------



## Rog (18 Abr 2008 às 20:07)

Análise das 19h:


----------



## ajsgomes (18 Abr 2008 às 20:12)

Boa noite!
É a minha primeira vez que participo! Parabéns a todos pelas vossas intervenções!
Aqui, em Ovar, a trovoada faz-se sentir! Penso que ainda vamos ter alguma acção durante a noite!


----------



## Relâmpago (18 Abr 2008 às 20:15)

Por Lisboa, durante o dia, houve a passagem de várias células que trouxeram aguaceiros fortes. Não houve trovoada, embora visse cumulonimbus bem desenvovidos. O vento soprou de moderado a forte.
De tarde houve uma acalmia, com uma ligeira subida da pressão atmosférica. Neste momento, o céu está nublado com altostratus e não chove. O vento é fraco.

Estamos à espera, então, da passagem do outro núcleo Balduína.


14º C

1003 hPa (com tendência para descer)


----------



## Fantkboy (18 Abr 2008 às 20:16)

Boa tarde... depois de uma noite com algum alvoroso temos uma nova investida do nosso sistema depressionário Balduina...
Vamos ver no k vai dar... 

pressão atmosférica 1020 hpa a descer
humidade relativa 73%
temperatura 14.3 c

boa noite


----------



## GFVB (18 Abr 2008 às 20:18)

Por aqui o vento está calmo, os aguaceiros vão aparecendo, mas dá-me a impressão que a coisa vai piorar nas proximas horas!

Vamos estar atentos!


----------



## StormFairy (18 Abr 2008 às 20:27)

Estou intrigada /apreensiva  com as imagens daquela coisa que se aproxima e que tem um olho, (no tópico previsões e alertas)  há razões para preocupação ??? 

A rota do olho da Balduina parece ser mais a zona Norte... será ??

Edit : É o X amarelo na B5 não é Rog ?? Não será concerteza coincidência o aviso do TiempoSevero localizar essa zona com uma baixa probabilidade de ocorrência de Tornados...

http://www.tiemposevero.es/mapa-alertas-tormentas-a-kokas.php


----------



## Thomar (18 Abr 2008 às 20:31)

Em primeiro lugar gostaria de *dar os parabéns ao fórum METEOPT *  
admnistradores, moderadores e a todos membros pelo excelente acompanhamento do sistema depressionário Balduína! 


Em segundo lugar dou as boas vindas a todos os novos membros desta comunidade, cheia de vida! 


Em terceiro lugar vou agora para Tomar e não posso acompanhar a situação do sistema depressionário Balduína no fórum, pois lá não tenho internet...  
– Mas levo a minha máquina fotográfica, na espera de conseguir fotografar algo de relevante , e claro, levo a minha estação! 


Por fim, sigo temperatura actual *+14,6ºC,* pressão atmosférica de *1002mb* (desceu mesmo agora), e claro um bom fim-de-semana para todos! 
Volto domingo!


----------



## mocha (18 Abr 2008 às 20:37)

bom fim de semana e bons registos


----------



## storm (18 Abr 2008 às 20:45)

Tarde com alguns aguaceiros, mas nada de especial.

As imagens de satélite estão muito boas, vamos lá ver se aparece uma boa dose de trovoada 

Aqui na zona à uma quinta(quem passa na Auto-estrada Bombarral/Caldas é só olhar para o lado direito) em que o pomar mais parecia uma piscina (o rio deve ter galgado as margens)


----------



## mocha (18 Abr 2008 às 21:05)

por aqui ja chove


----------



## mocha (18 Abr 2008 às 21:07)

algum granizo


----------



## João Soares (18 Abr 2008 às 21:19)

Trovoadas com  *12.4ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (18 Abr 2008 às 21:24)

Começou a chover há uns minutos... as pingas são grandes e caem com força

Temperatura nos 12,6ºC
Pressão a 1001 hPa


----------



## Brigantia (18 Abr 2008 às 21:33)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Trovoadas com  *12.4ºC*



Tirem fotos...está mesmo a entrar em Portugal.


----------



## StormFairy (18 Abr 2008 às 21:34)

Retiro o que disse no post anterior 

 Nem tudo o que parece é 

Por aqui tudo calminho... nada de chuvinha nada de ventinho .... não se passs nada


----------



## mocha (18 Abr 2008 às 21:38)

agora por aqui td calmo, logo espero alguma coisa, ja que ontem perdi a festa toda sigo com 13ºC


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2008 às 21:38)

A festa do vento é só para o fim da madrugada...e para mim Centro e Sul mas a chuva essa está ai nos proximos minutos no máximo 1 hora  veremos se com trovoada ou não...localmente é muito provavel que tenha.


----------



## João Soares (18 Abr 2008 às 21:40)

Ja parou a trovoada... e so foi mesmo um trovao
Sigo com *12.0ºC* e *998.7hPa*


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2008 às 21:41)

Ao fim da tarde até fiquei parvo como o meu pluviómetro não registou nem 1mm com a carga de agua que caia...era granizo misturado com pingas muito grossas e separadas mas durou uns 5 minutos e deu para correr um pequeno rio na rua...


----------



## jose leça (18 Abr 2008 às 21:41)

Aqui dá para ver a Lua devido a algumas abertas, que como é obvio vão ser de curta duração
11,6ºC e vento calmo, alguns aguaceiros fracos por agora.

Venha daí essa cafeína par aguentar a noite


----------



## Brigantia (18 Abr 2008 às 21:47)

Para já apenas se vê alguma animação entre Aveiro e Coimbra...






© http://www.meteoam.it/


----------



## Fantkboy (18 Abr 2008 às 21:54)

Bem...  Esqueçam... Falando de dados

1019 hpa
13 ºc
75% humidade

vento calmo

Precipitação forte há minutos... agora nada

Até agora a DEPRESSÃO repito depressão ta se a mostrar calminha


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Abr 2008 às 21:55)

boas

o twister está em olho marinho ao pé de Peniche e neste momento deu trovoada a norte de Peniche 

abraços


----------



## storm (18 Abr 2008 às 21:58)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> o twister está em olho marinho ao pé de Peniche e neste momento deu trovoada a norte de Peniche
> 
> abraços



Mas que boas novidades já deve estar perto, a cerca de meia hora parecia um trovão mas como não se repetiu acho que não foi nada


----------



## AnDré (18 Abr 2008 às 22:03)

Fantkboy disse:


> Bem...  Esqueçam... Falando de dados
> 
> 1019 hpa
> 13 ºc
> ...



Hey amigo, tens de calibrar a pressão!

Um quilometro a sul de ti tenho:
Temperatura:13,1ºC
Humidade:79%
Pressão:1002hPa
Precipitação acumulada desde as 14:25 = 0,8mm

Por agora, vento em geral fraco, e sem chuva.


----------



## Fantkboy (18 Abr 2008 às 22:06)

AnDré disse:


> Hey amigo, tens de calibrar a pressão!
> 
> Um quilometro a sul de ti tenho:
> Temperatura:13,1ºC
> ...



obrigado André... tava a espera disso..


----------



## Brunomc (18 Abr 2008 às 22:10)

que se passa ja algum tempo que não xove por aqui...

ta muito calmo..

mas pelas previsões que andam ai vamos ter novidades dentro de alguns minutos..

atenção pessoal do litoral Norte e Centro..vem ai a Balduina


----------



## Minho (18 Abr 2008 às 22:11)

Até ao momento a Balduína deixou em Melgaço 53mm... 

Fica registado o recorde de pressão mais baixa desde que tenho a estação_ 985hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Abr 2008 às 22:15)

Pois aqui começou agora a cair outra carga...

Temperatura nos 12,3ºC
Humidade a 86%
Pressão a 1001 hPa
Vento a 20,8 km/h

De trovoadas hoje... a unica foi ás 12:42 durante um aguaceiro forte

A precipitação hoje vai em 13,5mm (a aumentar depressa nesta chuvada)


----------



## rogers (18 Abr 2008 às 22:19)

Olá a todos,

Alguém tem a Temperatura para a zona de Paços de Ferreira?

Estou desesperado sem estação.


----------



## Santos (18 Abr 2008 às 22:23)

Boa noite,

A "Balduína" acaba de aterrar no Oeste 
Consigo trás muita chuva que já é intensa e alguma "trovoada", pouca para já mas com o desenrolar das horas veremos ...

Por aqui 1001 hPa e 11.7ºC


----------



## storm (18 Abr 2008 às 22:23)

Começou a chover moderado

Trovoada nem vela

Edit: Passou a chuva forte, acompanhada com algum vento


----------



## dgstorm (18 Abr 2008 às 22:28)

Aqui nao chove, nem está vento !
Segundo a minha nova estação do Lidl temperatura de 11,5ºC... humidade: 78%... e pressao: 1000.8hpa


----------



## Brunomc (18 Abr 2008 às 22:29)

as 23h deve começar aqui a festa...pelo que vi no radar do meteo ja deve tar a chover bem na zona de Lisboa,Setubal etc...


----------



## kikofra (18 Abr 2008 às 22:32)

por aqui chove...


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2008 às 22:32)

Aqui em Setubal ainda não chove mas  é uma questão de poucos minutos para ser um diluvio e quem sabe ou ou outro trovão no meio 13,8ºC,81%HR,16,2km/h, 1002,6hpa


----------



## Brunomc (18 Abr 2008 às 22:36)

> Aqui em Setubal ainda não chove mas é uma questão de poucos minutos para ser um diluvio e quem sabe ou ou outro trovão no meio 13,8ºC,81%HR,16,2km/h, 1002,6hpa



Miguel pensava mesmo que ja tava a chover por ai..

parece que inda e cedo..


----------



## Gilmet (18 Abr 2008 às 22:38)

Por aqui o céu desaba!

Chuva muuuuito forte, com muito vento...

Temperatura nos 10,8ºC
Vento passando dos 30 km/h


----------



## mocha (18 Abr 2008 às 22:39)

por aqui tranquilo, so pinga


----------



## Snifa (18 Abr 2008 às 22:43)

Chove torrencialmente no Porto, vento a 46 km/h SW pressão 1000 hpa ( tendência descida) temperatura 11 cº


----------



## MSantos (18 Abr 2008 às 22:44)

Procegue a boa chuvada em Lisboa neste momento registo 997 hPa


----------



## JAlves (18 Abr 2008 às 22:44)

Em Odivelas, após cerca de meia-hora em que o vento começou a ter rajadas mais audíveis, está a chover bastante e o vento é forte!

André, tudo bem ai pelo monte em frente?


----------



## Teles (18 Abr 2008 às 22:45)

Boa noite dois relampagos já se obsevaram aqui agora, chuva fraca mas constante vento fraco e uma temperatura de 11 graus


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Abr 2008 às 22:46)

boas

já chove aqui em Sesimbra 

abraços


----------



## Gilmet (18 Abr 2008 às 22:46)

E pronto... a minha rua inundou

Tenho 22,0mm acumulados...

E 10,4ºC de temperatura... prestes a bater a minima do dia...


----------



## AnDré (18 Abr 2008 às 22:48)

JAlves disse:


> Em Odivelas, após cerca de meia-hora em que o vento começou a ter rajadas mais audíveis, está a chover bastante e o vento é forte!
> 
> André, tudo bem ai pelo monte em frente?



Também moras na Ramada?

Sim, tudo bem, o pluviometro já está a contar.
E o vento já se ouve sim. Vamos lá ver se hoje se "porta melhor".
Por enquanto 0,8mm nos últimos minutos.


----------



## João Soares (18 Abr 2008 às 22:50)

Ha pouco caiu um aguaceiro torrencial com uma ventania que a rua parecia um ria

Sigo com *11.3ºC*


----------



## Fil (18 Abr 2008 às 22:52)

Por aqui tudo calmo, vento fraco, temperatura de 5,9ºC, pressão nos 1001 hPa e não chove neste momento. A «Balduína» deixou até este momento na minha estação 34,2 mm, 8,5 mm hoje. A pressão mínima na minha estação foi de 990 hPa por volta das 03h da passada madrugada.


----------



## ibmail (18 Abr 2008 às 22:54)

Cascais....caiu uma grande carga à 10m atrás...mas agora está calminho...nem vento...

Abraço a todos


----------



## Gilmet (18 Abr 2008 às 22:55)

Ainda chove... mas agora é fraco

A precipitação vai em 22,5mm

Para completar... uma foto de há pouco (até parece neve)


----------



## ibmail (18 Abr 2008 às 22:56)

Não sei se já repararam mas no site do IM o alerta está amarelo....acham normal???

Será q eles ainda não se aperceberam do que aí vem???


----------



## Teles (18 Abr 2008 às 22:56)

Retiro o que disse atras neste momento chuva forte


----------



## Brunomc (18 Abr 2008 às 22:59)

aqui inda nem caiu uma gota..


----------



## storm (18 Abr 2008 às 23:01)

Por aqui tudo calmo, nem um pingo


----------



## JAlves (18 Abr 2008 às 23:05)

AnDré disse:


> Também moras na Ramada?
> 
> Sim, tudo bem, o pluviometro já está a contar.
> E o vento já se ouve sim. Vamos lá ver se hoje se "porta melhor".
> Por enquanto 0,8mm nos últimos minutos.



Yep! E na zona alta!


----------



## criz0r (18 Abr 2008 às 23:19)

Boas Noites pessoal..é a 1ª vez que posto aqui no fórum e é com enorme prazer que irei daqui por diante começar a frequenta-lo + assíduamente!   Aproveito desde já para mandar um abraço a todos.

Por aqui (Almada), já caiu um forte aguaceiro á coisa de uns 10 minutos e até ver vai caindo uma chuva fraca acompanhada de vento moderado .


----------



## GFVB (18 Abr 2008 às 23:20)

Por aqui chove intensamente há cerca de uma hora! Vento fraco!


----------



## Fernando (18 Abr 2008 às 23:23)

criz0r disse:


> Boas Noites pessoal..é a 1ª vez que posto aqui no fórum e é com enorme prazer que irei daqui por diante começar a frequenta-lo + assíduamente!   Aproveito desde já para mandar um abraço a todos.
> 
> Por aqui (Almada), já caiu um forte aguaceiro á coisa de uns 10 minutos e até ver vai caindo uma chuva fraca acompanhada de vento moderado .



Bem vindo Criz0r !


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Abr 2008 às 23:34)

criz0r disse:


> Boas Noites pessoal..é a 1ª vez que posto aqui no fórum e é com enorme prazer que irei daqui por diante começar a frequenta-lo + assíduamente!   Aproveito desde já para mandar um abraço a todos.
> 
> Por aqui (Almada), já caiu um forte aguaceiro á coisa de uns 10 minutos e até ver vai caindo uma chuva fraca acompanhada de vento moderado .



Bem Vindo!

 É sempre bom ter mais um congénere da mesma zona.

Agora a chuva abrandou um pouco, o vento é que continua intenso, a avaliar pelas árvores. 

Temperatura: 12.5ºC
Pressão: 1002 hPa
Vento: Sudoeste


----------



## rbsmr (18 Abr 2008 às 23:36)

Lisboa (Telheiras):

23:36
Temperatura - 11.9ºC
Pressão: 1003 hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Abr 2008 às 23:38)

rbsmr disse:


> Lisboa (Telheiras):
> 
> 23:36
> Temperatura - 11.9ºC
> Pressão: 1003 hpa



A tua morada é em Sacavém ou em Telheiras ?
Seria interessante haver uma estação em Sacavém, para comparar os valores.


----------



## GFVB (18 Abr 2008 às 23:40)

criz0r disse:


> Boas Noites pessoal..é a 1ª vez que posto aqui no fórum e é com enorme prazer que irei daqui por diante começar a frequenta-lo + assíduamente!   Aproveito desde já para mandar um abraço a todos.
> 
> Por aqui (Almada), já caiu um forte aguaceiro á coisa de uns 10 minutos e até ver vai caindo uma chuva fraca acompanhada de vento moderado .



Muito bem-vindo criz0r. Mais um membro da margem sul!


----------



## iceworld (18 Abr 2008 às 23:42)

Recomeçou a chover por volta das 10h30 e tem estado cada vez a cair mais intensamente 
Estamos com 11.5º e a descer! 
Hoje o dia já rendeu 20mm


----------



## Brunomc (18 Abr 2008 às 23:50)

a 20 minutos que chove aqui...

aguaceiros moderados..


----------



## Rog (18 Abr 2008 às 23:53)

ibmail disse:


> Não sei se já repararam mas no site do IM o alerta está amarelo....acham normal???
> 
> Será q eles ainda não se aperceberam do que aí vem???



Não percebi a dúvida?
O alerta amarelo actual em todo o país, significa condições de chuva por vezes forte com possibilidade de queda de granizo, por vezes acompanhadas de trovoadas, vento muito forte com rajadas. Não é isto que se espera??
Estaria admirado é se em vez de alerta amarelo estivesse o país a verde... alerta laranja ou vermelho, pelo menos pelos dados de umas 2h atrás, não há indicação que seja necessário. 
Dentro do possível, o IM está a gerir bem a informação que vai até ao público, com alertas com relativa antecedência, e até com comunicados à imprensa. Terá algumas pequenas falhas, mas como sabem na meteorologia ainda não se pode ter previsão a 100%, nem mesmo a poucas horas do evento. 
Recordo para os mais distraidos:
O IM tem várias secções com informações importantes sobre este sistema depressionário:
Previsão descritiva: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoTextual.jsp
Alertas: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp
Previsão por mapa e icons: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoGeral.jsp
Por cidades: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/prev...ralSimples.jsp


----------



## miguel (19 Abr 2008 às 00:07)

Termino o dia com *8,4mm* 
11,9ºC
91%HR
1002,2hpa
Chuva fraca


----------



## Sam (19 Abr 2008 às 00:11)

Boa noite!! Por aqui começou a chover. No freemeteo para esta manhã de sábado tem previsão de chuva e possibildade de forte tempestade com trovoada.. Será assim tão forte?? 
Obrigada


----------



## GranNevada (19 Abr 2008 às 00:24)

Actualização :

Dia 7 - 27.4 mm.
Dia 8 - 33.0 mm.
Dia 9 - 23.9 mm.
Dia 10 - 15.2 mm.
Dia 12 - 8.1 mm.
Dia 13 - 3.0 mm.
Dia 16 - 21.8 mm.
Dia 17 - 37.6 mm.
Dia 18 - 17.8 mm.

Rajada Máxima - 85 Km/h no início do período
Pressão mínima - 987.8 Hpa

Às 17 h. na zona da Escola Alberto Sampaio , 10 minutos de intensa granizada . Não vi , mas viu a minha mulher ...


----------



## StormFairy (19 Abr 2008 às 00:32)

Tudo calmo por aqui

Vento fraco Rajada de 19.3 Km
Pressão 1001.3 hpa com tendência a descer
Temperatura 11.6ºC
As ultimas 3 horas de precipitação renderam 3.4mm


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Abr 2008 às 01:34)

boas

bem pessoal toca a acordar 





abraços


----------



## kikofra (19 Abr 2008 às 01:49)

vem la algo interresante?


----------



## dgstorm (19 Abr 2008 às 01:49)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> bem pessoal toca a acordar
> 
> ...



ja tinha reparado nisso ! 
Isso chega ca cima ?


----------



## Minho (19 Abr 2008 às 01:55)

Um pequeno aparte... reparem como se pode ver uma materialização do Jetstream sobre o norte de África sob a forma de nebulosidade.

*Animação Satelite*









*Ventos a 300hPa *


----------



## AnDré (19 Abr 2008 às 02:15)

Por aqui chove com muita intensidade há já alguns minutos. Na estrada já corre uma boa quantidade de água. 
Dados quantitativos disso é que está escasso. O pluviometro deixou de dar sinal de vez. Enfim...

O vento está a aumentar gradualmente de velocidade. Sopra agora moderado, temperariamente forte.
Trovoadas até agora nada.


----------



## criz0r (19 Abr 2008 às 02:29)

bem aqui neste momento nada de anormal..uma chuva fraca com vento moderado de oeste


----------



## Turista (19 Abr 2008 às 02:47)

Alguma fotos do dia de hoje (sem grande qualidade pois foram tiradas com o meu Qtek)

*Chuvada no mar bem visivel (no enfiamento da "casa amarela")*






*Chegada de umas nuvens bem negras sobre Peniche que "despejaram muita água":*





*Bela "descarga" para os lados das Berlengas:*





*Berlengas ao fundo depois de uma grande chuvada:*





Abraços!!


----------



## storm (19 Abr 2008 às 08:11)

E começa a trovejar, chover moderado, parece que está a ficar noite 

Noite de alguns aguaceiros moderados (que eu me lembre)

Edit: mais um trovão, cada vez está mais negro


----------



## storm (19 Abr 2008 às 08:38)

Já não a trovoada nem chuva, as nuvens estão a fugir, a trovoada estava bem potente era cada clarão


----------



## Vince (19 Abr 2008 às 08:40)

Está animado nalguns locais. A ver o que vem para aqui.





http://sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp


----------



## kikofra (19 Abr 2008 às 09:40)

aqui agora chove...


----------



## Vince (19 Abr 2008 às 09:54)

storm disse:


> Já não a trovoada nem chuva, as nuvens estão a fugir, a trovoada estava bem potente era cada clarão



Pelos vistos não deve ter acabado, 20 minutos depois do que escreveste há ecos laranja ainda intensos precisamente na tua região.


----------



## Relâmpago (19 Abr 2008 às 10:06)

Olá

Já troveja por aqui . Tempo de aguaceiros. 

Pressão atmosférica com tendência ligeira para subir (998 hPa)


----------



## AnDré (19 Abr 2008 às 10:18)

Bom dia!
Não me apercebi de nada de trovoadas durante a noite. E pelo que vejo nas estações à minha volta a chuva não foi nada de muito relevante na grande Lisboa. Apenas a Portela superou os 10mm e já durante os últimos minutos.

Por aqui tenho a instrumentação em grande, ou não. 
Liguei o pluviometro durante este último aguaceiro, e começou logo a receber sinal como se nada tivesse passado (vamos lá ver quanto tempo aguenta), a pressão da estação do Lidl, bom é melhor nem dizer...

Fiquemo-nos pelas temperaturas e humidade relativas a hoje, até à hora actual:
Tmin: 11,0ºC
Tmáx: 14,3ºC
T actual:11,9ºC

Humidade Máxima: 95%.
Humidade minima: 81%.
Humidade actual: 90%.

O vento está em geral fraco, depois de ter soprado muito forte há minutos atrás durante um aguaceiro, e neste momento não chove.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Abr 2008 às 10:19)

Bons Dias...!

Aqui tivemos uma noite algo animada, com periodos de chuva forte que deixaram *10,5mm *até agora

Durante esses periodos para além de chover forte, trovejou e granizou, mas pouco e o meu alarme da estação não parou de tocar... e eu mal consegui dormir... (já a minha mãe não achou muita piada) ... o vento foi algo forte passando dos 30 km/h muitas vezes

A minima foi registada há pouco com 9,9ºC durante a chuva

Agora já faz sol e tenho 11,3ºC
Humidade a 88%
Pressão a 996 hPa tendo chegado aos *994 hPa* por volta das 6:50
Vento a 8,2 km/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Abr 2008 às 10:20)

Estou com *10,2 ºC, 85 %, 997,1 hPa e 18 km/h*.
Já choveu bastante, tendo sido acumulados *12,6 mm*.
O rain rate chegou a ultrapassar os *200 mm/h*, por momentos.
Já trovejou e caiu algum granizo.


----------



## joant (19 Abr 2008 às 10:22)

Olá a todos e parabéns a todos por este excelente forum.
Depois de a minha cave ter inundado em 18/2 e o meu carro quase a boiar, comecei a fazer pesquisas na net e vim parar aqui. Já vos sigo há alguns dias, tenho aprendido e tenho gostado. Por isso podem contar com mais um.

Por aqui temos sol esta manhã, embora da minha varanda veja muitas nuvens para norte.

Abraço a todos


----------



## storm (19 Abr 2008 às 10:30)

Vince disse:


> Pelos vistos não deve ter acabado, 20 minutos depois do que escreveste há ecos laranja ainda intensos precisamente na tua região.



Podia haver ecos laranja, mas aqui eu não ouvi mais nenhum trovão, as nuvens estavam a deslocar-se para os lados do Cadaval/Serra do Montejunto.

Agora está a vir outra barra de nuvens, vamos lá ver o que reserva, por agora está sol bem forte (até queima)


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Abr 2008 às 10:30)

Bons dias.
Por aqui, chuva fraca a moderada contínua e a pressão de novo muito baixa(991.1 hPa). Vento de sudoeste médio na ordem dos 25 km/h.
Se dermos uma espreitadela às quantidades de precipitação ocorridas nas últimas 72 horas na rede de  estações do nosso IM e do IM espanhol,






(prec em mm das 06 UTC do dia 16 às 06 UTC de hoje)

verificamos que é impressionante a rega monumental de Portugal Continental
do Minho ao Algarve 
e se a estes valores adicionarmos o que aí vem hoje e amanhã mais as precipitações já ocorridas aquando da Andrea
poderemos estar a viver um Abril histórico.
No fim far-se-ao as contas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Abr 2008 às 10:39)

joant disse:


> Olá a todos e parabéns a todos por este excelente forum.
> Depois de a minha cave ter inundado em 18/2 e o meu carro quase a boiar, comecei a fazer pesquisas na net e vim parar aqui. Já vos sigo há alguns dias, tenho aprendido e tenho gostado. Por isso podem contar com mais um.
> 
> Por aqui temos sol esta manhã, embora da minha varanda veja muitas nuvens para norte.
> ...



Bem-vindo, *joant* ! 
Espero que aprecies o fórum e te mantenhas por cá, participando.


----------



## Rog (19 Abr 2008 às 10:43)

analise das 8h:


----------



## Vince (19 Abr 2008 às 10:51)

Rog disse:


> analise das 8h:



Portanto, a depressão (B3) não chegou a descer como estava ontem nalgumas cartas do Metoffice, entretanto já alteradas para este cenário mais a norte, como tinha também ontem o modelo GFS.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Abr 2008 às 10:53)

Bom dia

Por aqui o sol brilhava há pouco, com algumas nuvens "negras" no horizonte, o vento a soprar bem e fresquinho. Julgo que estão as condições tipicas de aguaceiros. Durante a noite choveu, mas nada de especial, pois não me apercebi de nada...

Por agora, a temperatura está nos 18,4.ºC, 73% humidade e 1003,4hPa


----------



## Dan (19 Abr 2008 às 11:04)

Bom dia

A manhã tem decorrido com chuva moderada a fraca, mas contínua. A base das nuvens está baixa, o que limita bastante a visibilidade. 7,4ºC por agora com um valor mínimo de 5,7ºC.


----------



## João Soares (19 Abr 2008 às 11:07)

Choveu durante a noite e chove durante a manha

A minima desceu, novamente aos *10,4ºC*... e ate agora a maxima chegou aos *12.0ºC*
Neste momento, chuva moderada, *10.9ºC* e *995.6hPa*

Durante a noite a pressao desceu aos 994.7hPa, por volta das 7h


----------



## Rog (19 Abr 2008 às 11:11)

Vince disse:


> Portanto, a depressão (B3) não chegou a descer como estava ontem nalgumas cartas do Metoffice, entretanto já alteradas para este cenário mais a norte, como tinha também ontem o modelo GFS.



Neste caso, a depressão B5 acabou por ser absorvida pela B3.


----------



## miguel (19 Abr 2008 às 11:14)

Bom dia! por aqui a noite foi de muita chuva tendo registado desde as 00H *15,8mm* e a pressão mais baixa de *996hpa* o vento foi moderado a forte a meio da madrugada tendo rondado os 50km/h já que tive uma rajada as 3:45 de 39km/h mas o anemómetro rouba muito vento o outro não o consigo deixar ligado quando chove , a mínima foi de 11,7ºC...agora não chove e estão 15,3ºC,72%HR, 998hpa e vento moderado


----------



## Gilmet (19 Abr 2008 às 11:15)

joant disse:


> Olá a todos e parabéns a todos por este excelente forum.
> Depois de a minha cave ter inundado em 18/2 e o meu carro quase a boiar, comecei a fazer pesquisas na net e vim parar aqui. Já vos sigo há alguns dias, tenho aprendido e tenho gostado. Por isso podem contar com mais um.
> 
> Por aqui temos sol esta manhã, embora da minha varanda veja muitas nuvens para norte.
> ...



Sejas Bem-vindo joant



Por aqui mais um periodo de chuva que deixou aqui mais 2,0mm, o que faz um total de hoje de 12,5mm

A Balduina já leva *90,0mm*

Neste momento 11,7ºC
Vento a 17 km/h
Humidade a 86%
Pressão a 996 hPa

A nuvem da chuvada de há pouco:


----------



## miguel (19 Abr 2008 às 11:17)

Agora sem chuva já consigo ter o anemometro pequeno a funcionar e marcou agora mesmo 41,1km/h


----------



## dgstorm (19 Abr 2008 às 11:30)

Aqui chove copiosamente há mais de meia hora 
Temperatura em 10,9ºC !
Trovoadas é que nada


----------



## Agreste (19 Abr 2008 às 11:38)

Este sábado furou completamente as expectativas. As cartas do ecmwf mostravam outro cenário de bastante mais precipitação e algum vento sobretudo da parte da manhã. Até agora algumas linhas de instabilidade sem nada de verdadeiramente assinalável.

Previsivelmente este tipo de depressões funcionam melhor aqui nos algarves em setembro/outubro (no fim do verão portanto) pelos restos de uma ou outra depressão extratropical, sobretudo porque a progressão/absorção/ciclogénse (eventualmente) se faz de SO para NE. Neste cenário de primavera a progressão é normalmente de NO-SE. Fazia falta um anticiclone dos açores mais fraco e mais a oeste...


----------



## joant (19 Abr 2008 às 11:41)

Acaba de cair aqui forte aguaceiro. E eu a pensar que ia ter uma manhã de sol para fazer o meu treino


----------



## ecobcg (19 Abr 2008 às 11:43)

Começou a chover com alguma intensidade


----------



## Snifa (19 Abr 2008 às 11:49)

Muita chuva aqui no Porto desde as 0h até agora 65 mm 

Pressão actual 994 Hpa

temperatura 10cº

Vento máximo desde as 0h 49 km/h ás 04:27h direcção S

Vento actual 20 km k/H direcção SSW

Detector de trovoadas ( Sky scan ) assinala descargas eléctricas num raio de 25 km , á razão de +/- 4 relâmpagos por minuto.

Apropósito do sky scan, vejam aqui:

http://www.skyscancanada.com/main.html

http://www.ukweathershop.co.uk/acatalog/skyscan.html

já tenho o equipamento à 5 anos e funciona com uma precisão incrivel, dando para ver se as trovoadas se estão a aproximar, aumentar de intensidade( frequência das descargas) e com alarme de supercélula. Eu tenho o modelo P5

sem dúvida vale a pena a compra! 

Esqueci-me de mencionar,funciona dentro de casa assim como fora como unidade portatil  ( o meu está montado no suporte de parede na sala perto do computador , não é afectado pelo funcionamento do computador ou outros aparelhos electricos apenas regista as frequências electro magnéticas das trovoadas) se por acaso detectar algo que não seja trovoada ele pisca de maneira diferente acusando a intreferência dessa fonte, mas isso é extremamente raro.


----------



## Dan (19 Abr 2008 às 12:17)

Gilmet disse:


> A nuvem da chuvada de há pouco:





Por aqui as nuvens têm estado com um aspecto bem menos ameaçador.


----------



## T-Storm (19 Abr 2008 às 12:22)

Aqui por Lisboa caiu a cerca de 30min um aguaceiro fortissimo acompanhado de granizo...nao tenho dados qto a temperatura mas deve ter descido bastante já que o gelo acumulado nos beirais das janelas ainda se aguentou uns 15-20min...trovoadas e q nem ve-las...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Abr 2008 às 12:26)

T-Storm disse:


> Aqui por Lisboa caiu a cerca de 30min um aguaceiro fortissimo acompanhado de granizo...nao tenho dados qto a temperatura mas deve ter descido bastante já que o gelo acumulado nos beirais das janelas ainda se aguentou uns 15-20min...trovoadas e q nem ve-las...



De que zona de Lisboa relatas ?
Aqui por Moscavide, Loures, fez alguma trovoada.


----------



## dgstorm (19 Abr 2008 às 12:33)

Chove forte e levantou-se uma ventania dos diabos !


----------



## Tiagofsky (19 Abr 2008 às 12:39)

Boas a todos!De facto esta Balduína está-se a revelar uma grande companheira de Portugal!As albufeiras estão a encher, as terras regadas... muito bom portanto!Para nós amantes deste tipo de bom tempo tb já dá que encher o olho, e quem quiser visitar a estrela, certamente só nao vai poder chegar a meio do caminho de tanto atolamento causado pela neve...Está a ser assolada por um nevão à "Espanhola!" Era bonito ver esta neve espalhada por mais sitios..


----------



## HotSpot (19 Abr 2008 às 12:46)

Resumo da Balbuína por aqui:

Vento:

16 - Max 42 km/h
17 - Max 76 km/h
18 - Max 56 km/h
hoje - Max 58 km/h

Precipitação:

16 - 3,8 mm
17 - 25,4 mm
18 - 7,8 mm
hoje - 9,6 mm

Total: 46,6 mm

Pressão mínima durante a Balbuína:

Hoje às 06:38 - 995,5 hpa


----------



## Rog (19 Abr 2008 às 12:51)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Boas a todos!De facto esta Balduína está-se a revelar uma grande companheira de Portugal!As albufeiras estão a encher, as terras regadas... muito bom portanto!Para nós amantes deste tipo de bom tempo tb já dá que encher o olho, e quem quiser visitar a estrela, certamente só nao vai poder chegar a meio do caminho de tanto atolamento causado pela neve...Está a ser assolada por um nevão à "Espanhola!" Era bonito ver esta neve espalhada por mais sitios..



Bem visto Esta água é mais do que bem vinda, e por ser neste mês ainda mais valor tem, atendento à proximidade com o Verão.

Por aqui a Balduína só se fez sentir com o vento por vezes forte com rajadas nos últimos dias.
Por agora 15,4ºC 80%HR 1013hpa


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Abr 2008 às 12:54)

Por aqui, noite e manhã com vento forte com rajadas de 75 km/h. Registei 8 mm esta noite e manhã de aguaceiros, Balduína até agora deixou 20 mm em Olhão, esperava mais


----------



## GFVB (19 Abr 2008 às 13:04)

Boa tarde a todos!

Por aqui o vento encontra-se a soprar forte, com algumas rajadas e aguaceiros por vezes fortes!


----------



## MSantos (19 Abr 2008 às 13:06)

Agora não chove e o sol brilha, o vento está moderado com rajadas fortes. Fico à espera dos aguaceiros...


----------



## salgado (19 Abr 2008 às 13:23)

Aqui no Sabugal, estão 8º com vento moderado com algumas rajadas. Há pouco houve um aguaceiro de granizo. Consegui ver que a Serra da Estrela está carregada...


----------



## Levante (19 Abr 2008 às 14:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, noite e manhã com vento forte com rajadas de 75 km/h. Registei 8 mm esta noite e manhã de aguaceiros, Balduína até agora deixou 20 mm em Olhão, esperava mais




8mm esta noite?!?!?!?! só?!?!?! ora aqui está outra surpresa...tens o pluviómetro todo em ordem em funcional?! É q posso garantir-te, porque estive sempre acordado, que foi uma das maiores chuvadas que já presenciei. A partir das 2/3 começou a dar-lhe bem, e nao parou de chuviscar até às 5, altura em q caíu com uma força como eu há muito não via, e até ás 7 nao parou mais, sempre com bastante intensidade e rajadas de vento fortissimas.  Ainda estás a fazer os registos no mesmo local de Olhão?! É que aqui na minha zona, q deve ser entre 500m-1km daí, parecia que tavam a jogar baldes de água lá de cima!  A sério, esse valor acho mesmo muito muito escasso, tendo em conta que já tivemos valores de 10mm em 5m e a chuvada nessas alturas nao foi maior q esta madrugada (que durou muito mais tempo). Eu a olho tinha apostado aí nuns 40mm, sem dúvidas. Estou mesmo surpreendido...será que em 1km pode haver assim tanta localidade?! nao me parece, este fenómeno foi mais generalizado. Até porque nos registos da noaa em faro nessa hora aparece lá "heavy rain showers", o que é mto raro aparecer! A intriga está lançada!


----------



## Minho (19 Abr 2008 às 14:14)

Melgaço
Já caíram 33mm desde as 00h e continua a chover moderado.
Pressão nos 993hPa, vento fraco.


----------



## CidadeNeve (19 Abr 2008 às 14:16)

Viva!

Pela Covilhã cerca de 8ºs. A serrinha tá cheinha de nevinha a partir das penhas da saúde... Ontem estive por lá e nevava com muita intensidade . Nunca tinha visto nevar tanto e já vi nevar muitas vezes... 
Não se passa (nem se deve passar) do centro de limpeza, mas também não há neve antes das penhas... 

Posto algumas fotos que tirei.Têm pouca qualidade mas só tinha o tlm comigo...

Cumps


----------



## Dan (19 Abr 2008 às 14:18)

Um aguaceiro, que ainda se faz sentir, fez baixar o valor de temperatura de 8,8ºC para 6,5ºC.


----------



## LUPER (19 Abr 2008 às 14:29)

Dan disse:


> Um aguaceiro, que ainda se faz sentir, fez baixar o valor de temperatura de 8,8ºC para 6,5ºC.



Mais um bocadinho, assim tipo danoninho e lá tinhas festa. 

Por aqui passou uma celula pelas 12.00 qu largou um trovão fortissimo e muito granizo. Chovia com 9.8º nessa altura


----------



## mocha (19 Abr 2008 às 14:29)

começou a chover neste momento, sigo com 16ºC


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Abr 2008 às 14:36)

boas

neste momento chove aqui na margem sul, o vento está mais calmo 

abraços


----------



## Agreste (19 Abr 2008 às 14:40)

Levante disse:


> 8mm esta noite?!?!?!?! só?!?!?! ora aqui está outra surpresa...tens o pluviómetro todo em ordem em funcional?! É q posso garantir-te, porque estive sempre acordado, que foi uma das maiores chuvadas que já presenciei. A partir das 2/3 começou a dar-lhe bem, e nao parou de chuviscar até às 5, altura em q caíu com uma força como eu há muito não via, e até ás 7 nao parou mais, sempre com bastante intensidade e rajadas de vento fortissimas.  Ainda estás a fazer os registos no mesmo local de Olhão?! É que aqui na minha zona, q deve ser entre 500m-1km daí, parecia que tavam a jogar baldes de água lá de cima!  A sério, esse valor acho mesmo muito muito escasso, tendo em conta que já tivemos valores de 10mm em 5m e a chuvada nessas alturas nao foi maior q esta madrugada (que durou muito mais tempo). Eu a olho tinha apostado aí nuns 40mm, sem dúvidas. Estou mesmo surpreendido...será que em 1km pode haver assim tanta localidade?! nao me parece, este fenómeno foi mais generalizado. Até porque nos registos da noaa em faro nessa hora aparece lá "heavy rain showers", o que é mto raro aparecer! A intriga está lançada!




Eu vou mais pela versão do algarvio. Aqui ao lado de olhão não choveu nada durante a noite.


----------



## Zoelae (19 Abr 2008 às 14:46)

Mantalegre estava com 2,2ºC ao meio-dia (IM). Será que está lá a nevar?


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Abr 2008 às 14:56)

Levante disse:


> 8mm esta noite?!?!?!?! só?!?!?! ora aqui está outra surpresa...tens o pluviómetro todo em ordem em funcional?! É q posso garantir-te, porque estive sempre acordado, que foi uma das maiores chuvadas que já presenciei. A partir das 2/3 começou a dar-lhe bem, e nao parou de chuviscar até às 5, altura em q caíu com uma força como eu há muito não via, e até ás 7 nao parou mais, sempre com bastante intensidade e rajadas de vento fortissimas.  Ainda estás a fazer os registos no mesmo local de Olhão?! É que aqui na minha zona, q deve ser entre 500m-1km daí, parecia que tavam a jogar baldes de água lá de cima!  A sério, esse valor acho mesmo muito muito escasso, tendo em conta que já tivemos valores de 10mm em 5m e a chuvada nessas alturas nao foi maior q esta madrugada (que durou muito mais tempo). Eu a olho tinha apostado aí nuns 40mm, sem dúvidas. Estou mesmo surpreendido...será que em 1km pode haver assim tanta localidade?! nao me parece, este fenómeno foi mais generalizado. Até porque nos registos da noaa em faro nessa hora aparece lá "heavy rain showers", o que é mto raro aparecer! A intriga está lançada!



Também tenho algumas dúvidas em Faro registou-se 6 mm eu ouvia que choveu bastante forte nessas alturas e isto em linha recta nem 500 metros deve chegar, uma pergunta o vento também pode influenciar a medição no pluviómetro, mas as estações à volta andam em valores aproximados à minha,, Levante na noite anterior registei 11 mm, foi a nuvem que passou aí e aqui não


----------



## HotSpot (19 Abr 2008 às 14:57)

Aqui caiu agora mais um aguaceiro

10,4 mm hoje


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Abr 2008 às 15:04)

HotSpot disse:


> Aqui caiu agora mais um aguaceiro
> 
> 10,4 mm hoje



boas

hot  aqui fica a culpada 





abraços


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Abr 2008 às 15:14)

Em Vila Real de Santo Antonio:

Depois de uma noite com bastante vento forte e rajadas da mesma categoria tal como chuva de forma continuada estou neste momento em regime de aguaceiros frequentes e por vezes fortes... o vento por aqui teima nao abrandar...

Segundo amanha e pelo que vi nos modelos GFS-CAPE, advinha-se formações electricas principalmente para o sul do territorio. A formaçao Multi-Celular poderá acontecer principalmente a sul do Tejo... Portanto segundo os modelos ja visionados por voces os aguaceiros por vezes fortes(ou de granizo) acompanhados de fortes ventos e por vezes com trovoadas faz-nos preparar as maquinas  

Para mim a possibilidade de pequenos tornados em sistemas Multi-Celulares (caso do tipo Severo) são uma hipotese tal como nas zonas costeiras em todo o pais a verificaçao de possiveis trombas d'agua... 

Amanha será um dia para passear as maquinas...


----------



## Gerofil (19 Abr 2008 às 15:23)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Céu nublado com algumas abertas, alternando com períodos de maior nebulosidade; aguaceiros dispersos, por vezes intensos, mas cada vez menos frequentes.
Durante a madrugada choveu quase continuamente e de forma moderada a forte (foi em Évora onde mais choveu durante a madrugada: 32,2 mm entre as 00h00 e as 06h00 UTC em Évora, pelos dados do WeatherOnline).
Esta manhã houve muita trovoada nas serras a Leste de Aveiro !!!


----------



## Levante (19 Abr 2008 às 15:31)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Também tenho algumas dúvidas em Faro registou-se 6 mm eu ouvia que choveu bastante forte nessas alturas e isto em linha recta nem 500 metros deve chegar, uma pergunta o vento também pode influenciar a medição no pluviómetro, mas as estações à volta andam em valores aproximados à minha,, Levante na noite anterior registei 11 mm, foi a nuvem que passou aí e aqui não



É curioso de facto... e como tu sabes pela proximidade geralmente estamos sempre em concordancia nos fenómenos, nao há cá exageros  Mas eu não via chover assim há muito tempo, impressionou-me pela intensidade mais ainda mais pela duração! 500m nao me parecem suficientes para alterações drásticas destas condições, como é evidente. E vendo no noaa que faro entre as 5-6h (ou 6-7h) regista "heavy rain showers", é pq a coisa nao foi tão local assim, passou por lá antes tb fortinho, portanto Agreste acho q choveu qq coisa em faro sim  Estranho esses valores, quando há dias q um simples aguaceiro de 5m deixa 10mm. O vento estava muito forte aqui nesta zona de maior elevação, a chuva mesmo pesada vinha quase na horizontal. Dentro da minha ignorância... nao sei se isto pode ter alguma infuência nas medições do pluviómetro.  Bem mas valores à parte, o q interessa é que o que esta rega pré-estival já um jeitão. E a partir de 3a vamos ter uma amostra do verão, parece  O qué vem sempre a calhar visto que vou na 4a passar 5 dias em cádiz


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Abr 2008 às 15:42)

boas

pois é lá vai mais chuva em direcção a Montijo, Barreiro, Moita, Palmela, Quinta do Conde, Setúbal, etc 

abraços


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Abr 2008 às 15:44)

Levante disse:


> É curioso de facto... e como tu sabes pela proximidade geralmente estamos sempre em concordancia nos fenómenos, nao há cá exageros  Mas eu não via chover assim há muito tempo, impressionou-me pela intensidade mais ainda mais pela duração! 500m nao me parecem suficientes para alterações drásticas destas condições, como é evidente. E vendo no noaa que faro entre as 5-6h (ou 6-7h) regista "heavy rain showers", é pq a coisa nao foi tão local assim, passou por lá antes tb fortinho, portanto Agreste acho q choveu qq coisa em faro sim  Estranho esses valores, quando há dias q um simples aguaceiro de 5m deixa 10mm. O vento estava muito forte aqui nesta zona de maior elevação, a chuva mesmo pesada vinha quase na horizontal. Dentro da minha ignorância... nao sei se isto pode ter alguma infuência nas medições do pluviómetro.  Bem mas valores à parte, o q interessa é que o que esta rega pré-estival já um jeitão. E a partir de 3a vamos ter uma amostra do verão, parece  O qué vem sempre a calhar visto que vou na 4a passar 5 dias em cádiz



Em Vila Real Sto Ant foi o mesmo...

Mas sem duvida que a chuva na horizontal engana o pluviometro... principalmente os 'nossos'... Duvido dos 11mm registados em Faro/Olhao tal como aqui...a precipitaçao foi intensa e de forma continua (pelo menos nestas bandas)...

Da maneira horizontal como caiu quase nao tocava nas telhas... embora as pingas com diamentro algo significativo...


----------



## ct5iul (19 Abr 2008 às 16:06)

Boas pessoal

Dados da minha estaçao La Crosse - WS3600 instalada em lisboa Monsanto dia 18-04-2008

O sol nasce às: 7:13 
O sol põe-se às: 18:26
Nascer da Lua: 18:20
Pôr da Lua: 05:48
Temp 15ºC/ UTC 12:07
Temp Min 10.1/ UTC 22:49
Temp Max 17,2c/UTC 14:32
Pressão-0992.1Hpa UTC 21:48
Intensidade do Vento Moderada-17 km/h UTC 19:51
Direção do Vento- W 269 UTC 13:36
Rajada max-34.6 Km/h UTC 21:09
Umidade Relativa-62% UTC 18.14
Chuva Precipitação-14.8mm UTC 23:55
Altitude-110Metros 
Previsão Para as Proximas 24h Períodos de chuva aguaceiros Queda de neve acima dos 1600 metros
TEMPERATURA MÁXIMA PREVISTA 17ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Abr 2008 às 16:25)

ct5iul disse:


> Boas pessoal
> 
> Dados da minha estaçao La Crosse - WS3600 instalada em lisboa Monsanto dia 18-04-2008
> 
> ...




Bem-vindo

Por aqui mais calminho... ceu nublado completo!!


----------



## Relâmpago (19 Abr 2008 às 16:30)

Olá

Forte aguaceiro aqui na minha zona,  neste momento. Rajadas de vendo acompanhando o aguaceiro. Sem trovoada. Pressão atmosférica com tendência para subir. Agora 999 hPa e 13º C


----------



## Rog (19 Abr 2008 às 16:51)

Carta de analise das 14h:


----------



## AnDré (19 Abr 2008 às 16:58)

ct5iul disse:


> Boas pessoal
> 
> Dados da minha estaçao La Crosse - WS3600 instalada em lisboa Monsanto dia 18-04-2008
> 
> ...



Olá *ct5iul* 

Olha, se me permites deixa-me alertar-te para algumas correcções a fazeres na tua estação.
Deves ter algum dado referente à latitude e à longitude mal. É que o sol ontem nasceu antes das 7h e pôs-se depois das 20h E penso que o mesmo se passa com os dados referêntes à Lua.
A pressão também acho que não está calibrada, uma vez que às 21h48 andava a rondar os 1001hPa.

Bem, por aqui a tarde segue com muitas nuvens mas sem chuva.
A temperatura está agora nos 15ºC.
O vento está forte de OSO.


----------



## Agreste (19 Abr 2008 às 17:12)

Rog disse:


> Carta de analise das 14h:



Rog, sempre achei estas cartas plenas de oportunidade mas tambem acho que o ramo frio do sistema frontal é geralmente um bocadinho exagerado. A maior parte desse ramo frio apesar de estar em cadeia com outra depressão a noroeste do açores, já não tem actividade. Devias escrevê-lo a traçejado e não a traço contínuo. Até sobre as cartas do nosso IM diria o mesmo..

Por aqui e por agora, o céu está coberto e começou a chover. Vamos ver quanto tempo dura.


----------



## rbsmr (19 Abr 2008 às 17:50)

Off Topic (os srs administradores devem estar a ficar zangados!)



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> A tua morada é em Sacavém ou em Telheiras ?
> Seria interessante haver uma estação em Sacavém, para comparar os valores.



Moro em Sacavém mas estou a trabalhar em Lisboa. Daí que esteja a maior parte do tempo em Lisboa e envie daí os dados da minha estação made in LIDL. Ainda não tomei a decisão mas queria comprar uma estação nova e pôr uma do LIDL em Sacavém.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Abr 2008 às 18:23)

Por aqui ao fim de uma manhã e tarde um pouco agitada devido ao vento e á chuva agora estão ambos os elementos a acalmar.

Trovoada nem vê-la nem sentila.

Até agora vou com 13 mm acumulados e a rajada máxima de vento foi de 73 km/h   

Agora o céu encontra-se pouco nublado sendo as nuvens negras  esperemos que ainda existam condições para uma ligeira festa luminosa 

Estou com 15.7ºC a pressão está nos 998hpa.


----------



## Relâmpago (19 Abr 2008 às 18:34)

Ontem, por Lisboa, pelo menos onde eu estava, caíram fortes aguaceiros e inclusive granizo. Observei cumulonimbus incus. Não houve trovoada. Nem um trovão para amostra durante aqueles aguaceiros.

É a minha eterna dúvida: porque razão os cumulonimbus podem NÃO dar trovoada...?


----------



## storm (19 Abr 2008 às 18:39)

Tarde com alguns aguaceiros moderados/fracos, mas muitos passaram aqui ao lado, muitas nuvens super negras e uma cortina de chuva para os lados da Delgada(a cortina de chuva é espectacular, até se via a chuva por lá )

Trovoada fez greve(malvada)


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Abr 2008 às 18:50)

Vento forte e chuva moderada e acho que vou ficar sem luz


----------



## *Marta* (19 Abr 2008 às 19:10)

Aqui pela Covilhã, chuva moderada e algumas rajadas de vento mais fortes.
Logo hoje, no festival de tunas!!


----------



## Ledo (19 Abr 2008 às 19:35)

Aqui o tempo também tem sido de aguaceiros, com a temp max a ser fixada em 15,6ºc. Agora registo 13,3ºc e pressão de 994.8hpa e a subir lentamente!

Aqui ficam umas imagens das nuvens que descarregaram por aqui:


----------



## mauro miranda (19 Abr 2008 às 19:46)

um pouco por todo o dia aguaceiros moderados, sendo um ou outro forte, com vento muito forte, e de registar uma trovoada de manha, por volta das 10h, o granizo aqui é que não caiu, mas nao devia de estar muito longe tb, estava frio


agora ceu nublado, ja visto nuvens negras, e as árvores quase nem se mexem

mau sinal


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Abr 2008 às 20:01)

Hoje da varanda cá do burgo vi os céus de vários negros,cinzentos e brancos.
E vi também céus azuis pois então.E vi chuva fraca,moderada e até torrencial.
Ouvi um ou outro trovão.Senti por vezes vento em rajada e vi também o Sol.
Um dia de cores , um dia acaloradamente movimentado.








Há dias assim...


----------



## jonaslor (19 Abr 2008 às 20:04)

Bom por aqui choveu durante toda a manha e tarde. À cerca de 1 hora parou. As nuvens começaram a levantar e começou-se a ver neve na nos montes da Serra da Estrela.  
Bom fds


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Abr 2008 às 20:10)

Por aqui, depois da chuva que durou quase uma hora deixou mais 2 mm, hoje levo 10 mm, a temperatura caiu a pique e sigo com 12.8ºC


----------



## João Soares (19 Abr 2008 às 20:34)

A pouco cai um forte aguaceiro de granizo e fez descer a temperatura aos *12.1ºC* e pressao nos *995.4hPa*


----------



## Minho (19 Abr 2008 às 21:06)

Belas fotos Lido! Estas situações pós-frontais são sempre muito fotogénicas 

Aqui pelo extremo norte a pressão mantém-se nos 994hPa, a nível de precipitação registei até ao momento desde as 00h 39.1mm 
Já são 154mm registados neste mês de Abril, adeus seca pelo menos aqui pelo Minho...


----------



## Gerofil (19 Abr 2008 às 21:45)

Final de tarde com notavel aumento da nebulosidade e da instabilidade nas regiões do sul, vista a olho a partir daqui (Alandroal).
Agora as imagens de satélite mostram a entrada, pelo sudoeste, de novas linhas de instabilidade que vão afectar primeiro o sul, depois o centro-sul ... a massa de ar pós-frontal é muito instável, pelo que os aguaceiros pontualmente fortes vão continuar, para além da possibilidade de trovoadas e queda de granizo.
O Algarve e Baixo Alentejo têm registado precipitação nas últimas horas ...
Por aqui estão 10 ºC, mas com sensação de mais frio, devido ao vento moderado.

IMAGEM DE SATÉLITE


----------



## LUPER (19 Abr 2008 às 21:58)

Neste momento 998hpa e 8.9 de temperatura, os aguaceiros fortes são uma constante.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Abr 2008 às 22:09)

Por aqui, continua a chover moderadamente e com algum vento e já levo 12 mm hoje, isto está andar bem agora


----------



## CMPunk (19 Abr 2008 às 22:16)

Boas noites pessoal 

Este Sistema depressionário está a ser interresante, hoje na parte da manha choveu por algumas vezes bem forte, muito vento, depois o tempo começou a ter abertas mas por pouco tempo, as nuvens voltaram, alguns aguaceiros, o vento morreu, final de tarde com abertas mas á entrada da noite as nuvnes voltaram, neste momento em Faro o céu está muito nublado, o vento sopra moderado a 19 Km/H, trovoada nem a vi desde que começou este sistema depressionário  ,  está muito frio ( 12.1º  ) admito que já á algum tempo que nao sentia frio, e até acho estranho este ano ter feito pouco frio nestes primeiros meses do ano, comparado com os anos anteriores esteve muito fraco este ano. No dia de hoje já choveu no total 9.8 mm. Estamos a meio do mes e ja  se vai em 89.4 mm de chuva caida neste mes de Abril. Abril aguas mil. Este abril está muito melhores que os dos anos passados. 

Cumps


----------



## miguel (19 Abr 2008 às 22:29)

Aqui a máxima foi de 18,0ºC
Tarde de pouca chuva mas a minutos foi muito forte e deu 3,1mm em menos de 10 minutos o que faz um total hoje de 18,9mm...
11,1ºC
92%HR
1000hpa


----------



## Rog (19 Abr 2008 às 22:33)

Análise de satélite das 21h:


----------



## miguel (19 Abr 2008 às 22:48)

*22,1mm* 

10,8ºC
92%HR
7,9km/h
1000hpa


----------



## Rog (19 Abr 2008 às 22:51)

Agreste disse:


> Rog, sempre achei estas cartas plenas de oportunidade mas tambem acho que o ramo frio do sistema frontal é geralmente um bocadinho exagerado. A maior parte desse ramo frio apesar de estar em cadeia com outra depressão a noroeste do açores, já não tem actividade. Devias escrevê-lo a traçejado e não a traço contínuo. Até sobre as cartas do nosso IM diria o mesmo..
> 
> Por aqui e por agora, o céu está coberto e começou a chover. Vamos ver quanto tempo dura.



Talvez pela fraca actividade esteja a dúvida, da sua extensão. 
Mas as características de frente fria estendiam-se até perto dos Açores por volta das 14h, a falta de humidade na frente fria condicionou outros desenvolvimentos mais interessantes.
Ao longo da tarde foi perdendo as características de frente fria, pelo menos entre os Açores e a Madeira. 

Por aqui ceu nublado
13,9ºC
88%HR
1015hpa


----------



## ecobcg (19 Abr 2008 às 23:01)

Por aqui vão caindo uns aguaceiros bons....a temperatura tem descido muito desde as 16h, está em 12,4ºC. A pressão acusa 1001,9hPa.


----------



## Fantkboy (19 Abr 2008 às 23:07)

Boa Noite pessoal! Preciso de saber uma coisa... tenho uma estação meteorológica nova (comprada no lidl) Preciso de saber se alguma coisa de mal ou se tenho k a calibrar desde já passo dados...

O sol nasce às: 6:55 
O sol põe-se às: 20:16
Temp 12.4
Pressão-1002.2 hpa tendência a descer
Humidade Relativa-75%

Agradecido... Abraços


----------



## GFVB (19 Abr 2008 às 23:09)

Por aqui tudo tranquilo. Algum vento mas nada de especial. Desde as 18h que não chove!


----------



## Gerofil (19 Abr 2008 às 23:11)

*Por favor, tenham em atenção para o uso correcto da língua portuguesa; os leitores do Fórum assim o agradecem.*


----------



## ecobcg (19 Abr 2008 às 23:11)

Fantkboy disse:


> Boa Noite pessoal! Preciso de saber uma coisa... tenhu uma estação meteorológica nova (comprada no lidl) Preciso de saber se alguma coisa de mal ou se tenhu k a calibrar desde já passo dados...
> 
> O sol nasce às: 6:55
> O sol põe-se às: 20:16
> ...



Oi, com esses valores, parece-me tudo ok.
Como está a previsão de maré (tide hi/mid/low?) e as fases da lua??


----------



## Fantkboy (19 Abr 2008 às 23:15)

ecobcg disse:


> Oi, com esses valores, parece-me tudo ok.
> Como está a previsão de maré (tide hi/mid/low?) e as fases da lua??



Obrigado! Tide hi e lua Cheia... terá correcto?


----------



## AnDré (19 Abr 2008 às 23:20)

Fantkboy disse:


> Boa Noite pessoal! Preciso de saber uma coisa... tenhu uma estação meteorológica nova (comprada no lidl) Preciso de saber se alguma coisa de mal ou se tenhu k a calibrar desde já passo dados...
> 
> O sol nasce às: 6:55
> O sol põe-se às: 20:16
> ...



Olá amigo!
Bem, a estação Lidl está tão batida que até já há um tópico só dedicado a ela, vê aqui:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...lidl-opinioes-duvidas-comentarios-2138-5.html

Agora, comparando os teus dados com os meus, (que estás a 1 ou 2Km em linha recta comigo), eu tenho:
Pressão a 1000,7hPa. Que ainda assim está alta comparativamente à estação da Portela (999,5hPa) e Queluz (998,9hPa)
http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/08536.html

A temperatura, e após este último aguaceiro e o desaparecer do vento, caiu-me para os 10,4ºC e está no minimo do dia.
A humidade aqui está nos 92%.

O nascer e pôr do sol está igual ao meu.

Já agora a precipitação acumulada desde as 9:50 até agora vai em 4,6mm.


EDIT: Ah, o meu está TIDE HI desde ontem.  e sim, Lua cheia!


----------



## Fantkboy (19 Abr 2008 às 23:30)

AnDré disse:


> Olá amigo!
> Bem, a estação Lidl está tão batida que até já há um tópico só dedicado a ela, vê aqui:
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...lidl-opinioes-duvidas-comentarios-2138-5.html
> 
> ...



Obrigado André... Primeiro que se calibra isto...  a pressão desceu m agora relativamente a minutos... tou com 1001 hpa... não tá mt longe da verdade... agora a temperatura e a humidade relativa acho estranho... vou mudar... obrigado mais uma vez


----------



## Santos (19 Abr 2008 às 23:33)

Boa noite,

Antes de mais gostaria publicamente de agradecer ao VINCE e ao ROG pelo excelente contributo que têm vindo a prestar a esta comunidade, com todo o seu empenho, trabalho e esforço, bem hajam 

Voltando ao seguimento, por aqui neste momento a lua e as estrelas são visíveis se bem que com núvens sempre à espreita, a pressão encontra-se nos 999 hPa e a temperatura é de 8.3ºC.


----------



## Turista (19 Abr 2008 às 23:43)

Olá a todos!
Hoje foi um dia "calmo" com aguaceiros pontuais. O ponto alto foi por volta das 18h em que "granizou". De resto nada mais a registar, e claro... trovoadas=0


----------



## jose leça (19 Abr 2008 às 23:48)

Santos disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Antes de mais gostaria publicamente de agradecer ao VINCE e ao ROG pelo excelente contributo que têm vindo a prestar a esta comunidade, com todo o seu empenho, trabalho e esforço, bem hajam
> 
> Voltando ao seguimento, por aqui neste momento a lua e as estrelas são visíveis se bem que com núvens sempre à espreita, a pressão encontra-se nos 999 hPa e a temperatura é de 8.3ºC.



100% de acordo


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Abr 2008 às 00:00)

Fecho do dia, com aguaceiros moderados, 17 mm e 12,5ºC.


----------



## GFVB (20 Abr 2008 às 00:12)

Agora está a cair um aguaceiro bem valente!


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Abr 2008 às 00:14)

GFVB disse:


> Agora está a cair um aguaceiro bem valente!




Aqui ainda não chegou nada. Mas a avaliar pelas nuvens, não deve tardar a chegar à cidade.

Destaque para o frio que faz lá fora.


----------



## GFVB (20 Abr 2008 às 00:33)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Aqui ainda não chegou nada. Mas a avaliar pelas nuvens, não deve tardar a chegar à cidade.
> 
> Destaque para o frio que faz lá fora.



É verdade! Ainda agora fui à rua levar o lixo e está mesmo um frio considerável. A temperatura baixou bastante comparativamente com os últimos 3 dias!


----------



## miguel (20 Abr 2008 às 00:54)

Terminei o dia de sábado com um registo de *23,1mm*   :up:

agora:
10,2ºC
86%HR
100hpa
5,8km/h
0,0mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Abr 2008 às 00:58)

Vim agora da rua. A noite está fresca.
A estação regista *10,3 ºC, 77 %, 1000,2 hPa e 5 km/h de SO*.
A título de comparação, o carro marcava *9,0 ºC* quando foi estacionado.


----------



## dgstorm (20 Abr 2008 às 01:20)

Por aqui tudo calmo !
9.0ºC
95% de humidade
998.5hpa

Mas parece que vem aí algo de interessante...


----------



## GranNevada (20 Abr 2008 às 01:29)

Actualização :

Dia 7 - 27.4 mm.
Dia 8 - 33.0 mm.
Dia 9 - 23.9 mm.
Dia 10 - 15.2 mm.
Dia 12 - 8.1 mm.
Dia 13 - 3.0 mm.
Dia 16 - 21.8 mm.
Dia 17 - 37.6 mm.
Dia 18 - 17.8 mm.
Dia 19 - 37.3 mm.

Rajada Máxima - 56 Km/h
Pressão mínima - 989.5 Hpa


----------



## ajrebelo (20 Abr 2008 às 04:07)

boas

eu estou cá  esta passou na costa da Caparica em direcção à Arrábida

mas vem mais

abraços


----------



## joant (20 Abr 2008 às 07:51)

E aí está ela. 5 minutos de granizo mais trovoada aqui pela Caparica.
O problema é que vou agora correr uma prova de atletismo aqui na praia

Abraço


----------



## storm (20 Abr 2008 às 08:02)

Boas,
Noite de aguaceiros por aqui, alguns deles acompanhados de granizo(malvado granizo), hoje de manha veio a trovoada(mas que trovoada), bem o trovão mandou cá um estrondo, até meteu medo, vinha mesmo potente
Agora depois do trovão veio mais granizo, mas ao que parece vem mais animação.


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Abr 2008 às 08:25)

Bons dias.
Madrugada de aguaceiros mas com um, especialmente forte por volta das 5 da manha.Em menos de meia hora precipitou cerca de 10mm.Desde as 00 até às 06 já cá cantam mais 14mm a adicionar a um total que já rondará oa 100 mm de Balduina.Com mais outros quase 100 de Andreia, será caso para perguntar:-Foi você que ouviu falar nem há 3 semanas atrás em Seca?


----------



## storm (20 Abr 2008 às 08:37)

Sai mais um dose de trovoada, esta deve ser para valer pelo menos está tudo negro, só espero que não traga granizo.


----------



## psm (20 Abr 2008 às 08:52)

Bom dia 
Depois de uma noite atribulada, enorme trovoada acompanhada de granizo pelas 5 da manhã, neste momento á sol vento fraco de oeste,mas á vista belos cumulonimbus


----------



## Rog (20 Abr 2008 às 10:29)

Análise das 8h:


----------



## criz0r (20 Abr 2008 às 11:07)

Bons dias pessoal. 

A manhã aqui acordou com 1 grande trovoada acompanhada de granizo..e até ver parece que elas se sucedem pois está tudo negro la para os lados da caparica..


----------



## GFVB (20 Abr 2008 às 11:23)

Bom dia a todos!

Esta noite foi mesmo intensa aqui na Costa! Cada aguaceiro com granizo e alguma trovoada mais vento intenso que nem vos digo nada. É certo que eram de curta duração, mas quando eram....

De manhã o Sol vai aparecendo, mas de vez em quando lá cai um aguaceiro forte. Vamos ver o que temos nas próximas horas!


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Abr 2008 às 11:27)

Por aqui as coisas no céu vão decorrendo assim  estou com 14.2ºC e já lá vão 3 mm a pressão está nos 1004hpa.


----------



## TaviraMan (20 Abr 2008 às 11:33)

Boas!

Por aqui o dia começou com aguaceiros moderados e alguma trovoada Temperatura de 16ºC e vento fraco a moderado de Oeste!


----------



## criz0r (20 Abr 2008 às 11:39)

Até estalou


----------



## rogers (20 Abr 2008 às 11:39)

Aqui por Paços de Ferreira, Aguaceiros intermitentes com sol. Ficam as Imagens:


----------



## criz0r (20 Abr 2008 às 11:42)

Até estalou


----------



## Fantkboy (20 Abr 2008 às 11:43)

boa tarde... Aguaceiro a cerca de minutos... vento fraco. Mtas nuvens com algumas abertas... 

Pressão 1004 hpa
temp. 13.3 ºc
humidade relativa 84%

Comprimentos


----------



## Vince (20 Abr 2008 às 11:57)

Bons dias,

Esta madrugada tive finalmente também direito a uma das nuvens barulhentas por aqui, por volta das 5:30 lá passou uma trovoada destas rápidas. Os dias continuam de Abril, de livro, alternâncias rápidas entre sol, nuvens, céus carregados e pequenas trovoadas generosamente dispersas por muitos locais.







http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoDEA.jsp


*10:00 (09:00 UTC)*


----------



## joant (20 Abr 2008 às 12:24)

Olá a todos.
Realmente uma manhã excelente para a prática do atletismo.
Corrida na praia a começar às 10h na Praia da Saúde com um daqueles aguaceiros logo à partida em direcção à Fonte da Telha. Espetáculo foi ver a trovoada a entrar pelo Cabo Espichel (10.20)
À volta, um pouco antes das 11h, um daqueles com granizo à mistura que até fazia doer na pele
Um espetáculo sem dúvida


----------



## MSantos (20 Abr 2008 às 12:32)

Céu nublado com boas abertas, neste momento não chove mas aproximam-se umas nuvens prometedoras
Durante a noite ouvi alguns trovões, e cairam uns fortes aguaceiros


----------



## Brunomc (20 Abr 2008 às 12:36)

entre as 10h e 12h

2 trovoadas por aqui..mas o centro da trovoadas a passar mais a sul de vendas novas...mas mesmo assim choveu bem 

agora tudo calmo..nada de chuva quer dizer aguaceiros


----------



## miguel (20 Abr 2008 às 12:37)

Aqui trovoada nestes dias todos foi zero...espero morder a lingua esta tarde mas já tenho muitas duvidas! a mínima foi de 10,1ºC e desde as 0h até agora registei *4,2mm* de chuva.

Agora o sol brilha mas tem nuvens muito escuras por todos os lados! 
15,9ºC
75%HR
1005hpa
0,0km/h
4,2mm


----------



## Nuno (20 Abr 2008 às 12:44)

miguel disse:


> Aqui trovoada nestes dias todos foi zero...espero morder a lingua esta tarde mas já tenho muitas duvidas! a mínima foi de 10,1ºC e desde as 0h até agora registei *4,2mm* de chuva.
> 
> Agora o sol brilha mas tem nuvens muito escuras por todos os lados!
> 15,9ºC
> ...



Miguel esta noite fez trovoada que eu ouvi e vi os relâmpagos, nao me perguntes as horas pois estava deitado e acordei com a trovoada e o granizo que batia nas telhas


----------



## miguel (20 Abr 2008 às 12:45)

Nuno disse:


> Miguel esta noite fez trovoada que eu ouvi e vi os relâmpagos, nao me perguntes as horas pois estava deitado e acordei com a trovoada e o granizo que batia nas telhas



Para variar é sempre de madrugada que tudo acontece  dormi que nem uma pedra


----------



## apassosviana (20 Abr 2008 às 13:10)

Aqui tambem foi de noite a trovoada e a chuva

Agora estao 13ºC , ceu muito nublado mas sem chuva


----------



## ajrebelo (20 Abr 2008 às 13:12)

miguel disse:


> Para variar é sempre de madrugada que tudo acontece  dormi que nem uma pedra



boas

pois eu, foi até as tantas até nem dei por adormecer, tudo começa por volta das 3.30 + ou - elas entravam na zona da costa da caparica  até setubal sempre em frente aqui à minha janela mesmo espectacular grandes raios, grandes trovões, mas o sono era tanto que fechei a loja sem dar por isso, ontem no skype estava acompanhado pelo Luis França e pela storm lady. grande acompanhamento  

neste momento algumas nuvens , muito vento e a animação toda a sul do Cabo Espichel.

abraços


----------



## storm (20 Abr 2008 às 13:13)

Manha de aguaceiros, algumas rajadas de vento, trovoada andou perto(faltou muito a luz), as nuvens pareciam cogumelos a nascer

Por agora espreita o sol, tudo calmo


----------



## AnDré (20 Abr 2008 às 13:24)

miguel disse:


> Para variar é sempre de madrugada que tudo acontece  dormi que nem uma pedra



Já somos dois miguel. Se deu trovoada não ouvi nada.
Mas às 9:42 acordei com o granizo a bater no estoro. Ainda assim a noite não trouxe grande chuva para o meu lado. Estou com 3,7mm desde as 0h.
A temperatura está nos 15,1ºC
O vento forte de noroeste, e a humidade nos 70%.


----------



## Dan (20 Abr 2008 às 13:34)

Por aqui também não houve trovoada, mas estes valores de temperatura também não são muito propícios a grandes trovoadas.

Por agora vai chovendo com 8,6ºC, mais um aguaceiro.

Pouca chuva durante a noite e um valor mínimo de 5,3ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Levante (20 Abr 2008 às 13:38)

Regime de aguaceiros pós-passagem de frente fria... o clássico dos livros!  Há cerca de 20m um aguaceiro forte de +- 2m q deixou granizo!!!!!! pouco mas deixou, coisa inédita aos meus olhos este ano!! E corrijam-me conterraneos se estou em erro, mas penso q seja o primeiro granizo aqui na zona! Voltou a chover agora, animação é o que não falta. 3 dias seguidos de chuva, nao é muito frequente


----------



## Gilmet (20 Abr 2008 às 13:40)

Bom dia a todos!

A noite foi caractrerizada por aguaceiros por vezes muito fortes (mas muito rápidos), com algum granizo e trovoada que já renderam 5,5mm hoje

A minima foi de 9,7ºC e neste momento tenho 13,2ºC


A nossa amiga Balduína já rende *99,5mm* (quero mais 0,5mm sff)


----------



## Dan (20 Abr 2008 às 13:44)

Acabou por ser um dos aguaceiros mais intensos que assisti neste episódio, até se viam algumas minúsculas pedras de granizo. A temperatura caiu para 7,6ºC.


----------



## Relâmpago (20 Abr 2008 às 13:45)

Olá

Em tempo de despedida desta boa família de depressões que foi o sistema Balduína. Boa, porque como escreveu um membro deste forum, _foi nossa amiga_ (peço desculpa de não nomear, mas não consegui encontrar a mensagem) Sim, trouxe bastante chuva, mais do que a Andrea, o que é benéfico não só para as barragens como para os próprios terrenos, de modo a reter alguma humidade para o período do verão, infelizmente uma época muito problemática por causa dos incêndios. Esta humidade retida vai ajudar a manter o mato menos seco, logo um maior obstáculo à propagação do fogo.

Só tive pena de, praticamente não ter presenciado uma trovoada a sério
Somente dois trovões.

Será que vamos já passar para a monotonia dos anticiclones? Espero que não.  Espero que haja nomeações qb para novos sistemas e famílias de depressões até ao verão. Precisamos disso. O verão é mesmo chato e monótono


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Abr 2008 às 13:50)

Levante disse:


> Regime de aguaceiros pós-passagem de frente fria... o clássico dos livros!  Há cerca de 20m um aguaceiro forte de +- 2m q deixou granizo!!!!!! pouco mas deixou, coisa inédita aos meus olhos este ano!! E corrijam-me conterraneos se estou em erro, mas penso q seja o primeiro granizo aqui na zona! Voltou a chover agora, animação é o que não falta. 3 dias seguidos de chuva, nao é muito frequente



Pouco barulho que eu apanhei granizo no estádio para ver o derby, foi o 1º granizo de 2008, levo 3 mm hoje., e está frescote e de referir que a Andrea foi melhor que a Balduína em termos de precipitação no Algarve.


----------



## spor (20 Abr 2008 às 14:27)

*Re: Previsões e Alertas - Sistema depressionário «Balduína» - Abril 2008*

Deixo aqui o meu contributo de fotos do Balduína em Elvas. Não são nada de especial mas dá para ter uma noção da sua intensidade.


----------



## squidward (20 Abr 2008 às 14:36)

bolas,aqui nem granizos nem trovoadas....oh que "porcaria" de sitio onde estou

apenas aguaceiros e algum vento


----------



## ecobcg (20 Abr 2008 às 14:46)

Levante disse:


> Regime de aguaceiros pós-passagem de frente fria... o clássico dos livros!  Há cerca de 20m um aguaceiro forte de +- 2m q deixou granizo!!!!!! pouco mas deixou, coisa inédita aos meus olhos este ano!! E corrijam-me conterraneos se estou em erro, mas penso q seja o primeiro granizo aqui na zona! Voltou a chover agora, animação é o que não falta. 3 dias seguidos de chuva, nao é muito frequente



Aqui em Lagoa já tinha caido uma valente granizada no Andrea...e contei mais 1 ou duas vezes antes disso....

Por aqui segue com aguaceiros, 19,1ºC e 1009,6hPa.
Aproxima-se a bonança...


----------



## miguel (20 Abr 2008 às 14:47)

Ao quinto dia finalmente algo para fotografar por aqui
este aguaceiro foi ao inicio da tarde e deixou 1,1mm e um trovão


----------



## meteo (20 Abr 2008 às 14:56)

as 5 da manha,houve um grande trovão em P.Arcos.. foi so 1,mas suficiente para acordar..parecia uma bomba


----------



## GFVB (20 Abr 2008 às 14:58)

Neste momento por aqui está tudo tranquilo, com excepção do vento, que se faz sentir moderado com algumas rajadas. Um ou outro aguaceiro ocasional, mas nada comparado com o que se fez sentir na madrugada/manhã!


----------



## CMPunk (20 Abr 2008 às 15:06)

Boas pessoal!!!! 

Como vai o Balduína por ai? 

Bem o Baldunia na madrugada de hoje choveu algumas chuvita, na parte da manha esteve calmo, mas na entrada da tarde caiu muito granizo mesmo e fez alguns trovões. 

Por agora o céu encontra-se Parcialmente Nublado, estão 15.4º, o vento sopra moderado a 25 Km/H de Sul. Hoje choveu 3.2 mm.

Aqui está foto que tirei do granizo que caiu, as pedras nao eram muito pequenas, admito que nunca vi granizo deste aqui em Mata Lobos. Mas foi bom ver isto, caiu durante uns 5 minutos. 






Cumps


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Abr 2008 às 16:12)

Penso que por hoje já não vejo muito mais chuva 3 mm já é bem bom 

Hoje tive uma rajada máxima de 58 km/h neste momento o vento está moderado a pressão está nos 1006hpa.

Estou com 15.4ºC.


----------



## miguel (20 Abr 2008 às 16:33)

O céu está mais azul já que outra coisa  registei hoje 5,3mm, máxima de 18,4ºC
Agora vou com 16,3ºC, 71%HR, 1006,8hpa


----------



## Gerofil (20 Abr 2008 às 16:37)

*Alentejo Central: Regime de aguaceiros intensos e dispersos, acompanhados por trovoadas e queda de granizo*

IMAGENS DO DIA:

*ALANDROAL*



*ALANDROAL*



*Arredores do ALANDROAL*



*Arredores de BORBA*



*Arredores dos ARCOS*


----------



## Rog (20 Abr 2008 às 17:01)

Aqui fica a carta de análise de satélite (n.º 15) das 14h:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Abr 2008 às 17:36)

Por cá, a mínima ficou em *9,1 ºC*.
Choveu um pouco por todo o dia, alternando entre aguaceiros e abertas.
Neste momento, *estão 13,8 ºC, chill a 12 ºC, 65 %, 1008,1 hPa, 37 km/h de NO e 4,4 mm acumulados desde as 0h*.


----------



## ibmail (20 Abr 2008 às 18:10)

meteo disse:


> as 5 da manha,houve um grande trovão em P.Arcos.. foi so 1,mas suficiente para acordar..parecia uma bomba



É vdd...mas q grande estrondo....também acordei, e a partir daí caiu uma carga imensa de agua...


----------



## ibmail (20 Abr 2008 às 18:12)

Rog disse:


> Aqui fica a carta de análise de satélite (n.º 15) das 14h:



Rog...será engano meu, ou vem aí outra valente carga...


----------



## Minho (20 Abr 2008 às 18:19)

Estamos a queimar os últimos cartuchos da já crescidinha e responsável Balduína...

Dia pontuado por aguaceiros, alguns mais fortes com queda de granizo. Mesmo assim registei mais uma óptima rega para os campos, desde as 00h cairam 19.7mm

Neste momento estão 10.4ºC


----------



## Brunomc (20 Abr 2008 às 18:23)

> Rog...será engano meu, ou vem aí outra valente carga...



queres ver que ainda vamos ter muita chuva pos proximos dias..


----------



## Thomar (20 Abr 2008 às 18:32)

Boas tardes, estou de volta! 

*Situação actual em Lisboa:
– temperatura: +15,4ºC (a descer devagar)
– pressão: 1009mb (a subir)
– céu parcialmente nublado
– vento moderado com rajadas*

Aproveito para deixar aqui alguns valores que eu registei em Tomar este fim-de-semana:

Dia 18 (sexta-feira) às 23h00, temperatura +14,1ºC, pressão atmosférica 1000mb chuva fraca a moderada com vento fraco (pelo menos até às 1h30m de sábado).
Dia 19 (sábado) temperatura mínima: +11,1ºC.
Dia 19 (sábado) às 10h00, temperatura de +15.4ºC, pressão atmosférica 994 mb, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco a moderado.
Dia 19 (sábado) às 12h15m, temperatura de +14.3ºC, pressão atmosférica 995 mb, aguaceiro forte com um trovão e algum (pouco) granizo, vento moderado a forte com rajadas.
Dia 19 (sábado) às 15h00m, temperatura de +15.4ºC, pressão atmosférica 996 mb, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco a moderado.
Dia 19 (sábado) às 21h00m, temperatura de +12.2ºC, pressão atmosférica 997 mb, céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado.
Dia 19 (sábado) às 21h00m, temperatura de +12.2ºC, pressão atmosférica 997 mb, céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado.
Dia 20 (domingo) temperatura mínima: +9,7ºC.
Dia 20 (domingo) às 8h00m, temperatura de +10.7ºC, pressão atmosférica 1000 mb, céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado.
Dia 20 (domingo) às 12h00m, temperatura de +10.7ºC, pressão atmosférica 1002 mb, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco a moderado.

Resumindo e concluindo, choveu com intensidade na sexta, e no sábado e  domingo, só houve uns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Dan (20 Abr 2008 às 19:10)

8,7ºC e um céu a ameaçar chuva.

Extremos de hoje: 5,3ºC / 11,4ºC


----------



## Rog (20 Abr 2008 às 19:15)

ibmail disse:


> Rog...será engano meu, ou vem aí outra valente carga...



Quando chegar cá, já é provável que já não esteja assim tão valente...
Não seremos afectados por essa depressão directamente. 
Para os dias 22 e 23, aquela frente fria a Oeste dos Açores, poderá chegar a Portugal Continental ja num estado de fraca actividade e a perder as características de frente fria, mas que poderá ainda ser suficiente para alguns períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros fracos, mais prováveis na região norte.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Abr 2008 às 19:18)

Rog disse:


> Quando chegar cá já, não será assim tão valente...
> Para os dias 22 e 23, aquela frente fria a Oeste dos Açores, poderá chegar a Portugal Continental ja num estado de fraca actividade e a perder as características de frente fria, mas que poderá ainda ser suficiente para alguns períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros fracos, mais prováveis na região norte.



Pois é amigo Rog  pelo menos irá dar muitas nuvens e um chuvisco ou outro  lá se vai o calorzinho democrático.


----------



## Rog (20 Abr 2008 às 19:29)

Um apanhado do que foi o sistema depressionário «Balduína» e as suas várias depressões. O trajecto e os valores de pressão das depressões são aproximados, com uma margem de erro considerável. 
Para dados mais detalhados das várias depressões do sistema depressionário «Balduína», podem consultar as cartas de análise.


----------



## Luis França (20 Abr 2008 às 19:35)

Algumas fotografias na costa ocidental de Sintra.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Abr 2008 às 19:40)

Estremoz: Mais um aguaceiro moderado entre as 19h15 e as 19h25; o vento moderado com rajadas fortes de Noroeste. Temperatura actual de 10,1 ºC e pressão atmosférica de 1005 hPa.


----------



## Rog (20 Abr 2008 às 19:43)

Luis França disse:


> Algumas fotografias na costa ocidental de Sintra.


Boas fotos  
que até incluem um parélio (falso sol)


----------



## AnDré (20 Abr 2008 às 19:50)

Luis França disse:


> Algumas fotografias na costa ocidental de Sintra.



Fotos espectaculares! Estou a ver que foi uma grande tarde fotográfica.

Por aqui sigo com 13,2ºC
Humidade: 80%
Pressão: 1009,4hPa
Precipitação desde as 0h: 5,4mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Abr 2008 às 20:08)

AnDré disse:


> Pressão: 1009,4hPa
> Precipitação desde as 0h: 5,4mm



Olá, *André* ! 

Devias verificar a tua pressão, calibra-a com a da Portela em tempo-real, que costuma andar perto dos valores de Gago Coutinho. Neste momento, tenho *1010,2 hPa*, mas costumo ter mais *0,2 hPa* do que a Portela, nada de especial. 
A minha pressão costuma estar em linha com a da Moita. Por exemplo, neste momento, a Moita está com *1010,3 hPa*, ou seja, momentaneamente *0,1 hPa* acima dos meus valores. 
Quanto à precipitação, parece que por aí choveu mais do que aqui. Ainda assim, os valores andam bastante próximos.
Registei *4,4 mm* desde as 0h, tendo sido o dia marcado por aguaceiros, que alternavam pontualmente com abertas.


----------



## AnDré (20 Abr 2008 às 20:27)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Olá, *André* !
> 
> Devias verificar a tua pressão, calibra-a com a da Portela em tempo-real, que costuma andar perto dos valores de Gago Coutinho. Neste momento, tenho *1010,2 hPa*, mas costumo ter mais *0,2 hPa* do que a Portela, nada de especial.
> Quanto à precipitação, parece que por aí choveu mais do que aqui.
> ...



Pois, na altura do meu post, a Portela estava com 1009,7hPa, eu com 1009,4hPa e Queluz com 1009,0hPa. (Vejo-as em tempo real no wundergorund)
As três vezes que calibrei nas últimas 36horas, foi sempre de encontro a ficar com o valor da pressão entre os valores destas duas estações, uma vez que geograficamente me localizo mais ou menos entre elas.

Mas achas que deva guiar-me somente pela estação da Portela?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Abr 2008 às 20:36)

AnDré disse:


> Mas achas que deva guiar-me somente pela estação da Portela?



Já falei com o Mário e a Oregon só regista de hPa em hPa, o que nos induz em erro, porque, na realidade, há sempre umas décimas que ficam implícitas.
As estações que acho mais correctas a nível de pressão no Wunderground são as da Portela e da Moita, que apesar de mais longe, marca valores que coincidem com os de Gago Coutinho e os da Portela, às horas certas, pois tenho vindo a reparar nisso.
A estação da Portela apresenta uma ligeira tendência de marcar *-0,1 hPa* do que Gago Coutinho. 
A minha, assim como a da Moita, tendem a marcar *+0,1 hPa* do que Gago Coutinho, o que são diferenças mínimas.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Abr 2008 às 20:42)

*Estremoz: mais algumas imagens desta tarde*

*Arco-Íris*



*Ocaso*


----------



## Dan (20 Abr 2008 às 20:54)

Muito boas as fotos.

Por aqui sigo com 7,8ºC e chuva fraca.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Abr 2008 às 21:01)

Por aqui a chuva já lá vai no total rendeu apenas 3 mm e agora o céu está a ficar pouco nublado.

Fiz um timelapse é uma coisa curta espero que gostem 


Neste momento estou com 13.7ºC a pressão está nos 1010hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Abr 2008 às 21:41)

Boas fotos e Bom Time-lapse!

Aqui não caiu mais nada desde a manha... o que faz com que a Balduína me tenha rendido os 99,5mm referidos hoje de manha

A Pressão mínima registada durante a passagem do sistema depressionário foi de 994 hPa no dia 19 ás 06:52

Precipitação:

Dia 16 - 16,0mm
Dia 17 - 38,0mm
Dia 18 - 23,5mm
Dia 19 - 16,5mm
Dia 20 - 5,5mm

Trovoadas (que se notasse):

Dia 18 ás 12:42
Dia 20 durante a madrugada

Neste momento tenho 12,5ºC
Humidade a 77%
Pressão a *1011 hPa* grande subida
Vento entre os 5 km/h e os 15 km/h


----------



## Rog (20 Abr 2008 às 22:04)




----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Abr 2008 às 22:07)

Por aqui, registei 4 mm desde das 00 horas, a Máxima de 17.6ºC e a mínima de 9.8ºC.

Ao todo a Balduína rendeu 32 mm.


----------



## miguel (20 Abr 2008 às 22:38)

Hoje não deve chover mais por aqui por isso fiquei com *5,3mm*...l 
Dia 16...*4,2mm*
Dia17....*51,7mm*
Dia18....*9,5mm*
Dia19....*23,1mm*
Dia20....*5,3mm*

Total....*93,8mm*


----------



## Lince (20 Abr 2008 às 23:14)

Boas noites a todos,infelizmente não pude acompanhar,compartilhar em tempo real a evolução desta depressão com todos vós por falha do meu sistema informático resultante do mau tempo causado pela "Balduina".
Só sei que esta nossa "amiguinha" me fez recordar os meus tempos de infância em que eramos assolados por várias depressões desta natureza, em que o mau tempochuva,neve,granizo e vento ),eram uma constante vários dias a fio...
Deixo aqui algumas fotos do que realmente se passou na minha humilde terra nestes ultimos dias e que depois de um inverno desastroso em termos meteorológicos somente esta depressão nos deixa com esperanças de que tudo se encaminha para a normalidade,e que os próximos invernos confirmarão essa tendência.
Aquecimento global...  ONDE?



foto do lugar de N. Srª da Peneda, a minha terra Natal ( Á 3 dias a cascata estava práticamente sem água)



Foto de Lamas de Mouro ( Granizo, agua-neve, vento e a água sempre a subir...)



Foto da encosta norte da Bouça dos homens (minha residência) 
De realçar que neste momento continuam a cair aguaceiros fortes de granizo e que a temperatera ronda os 3 graus. Acima dos 1300,1400m a neve continua a cair. Apartir de quinta feira parece que chega a primevera.
Boa noite


----------



## ajrebelo (20 Abr 2008 às 23:23)

boas

grandes fotos parabéns a todos

abraços


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Abr 2008 às 23:33)

Sempre benvindo Lince, ou não estivesses tu em zona estratégica, para nos contares os ares pelas alturas...
Sim! agora  a Balduina sairá de cena e
 fora de cena quem não é de cena.
A Balduina morreu.Viva a Balduina...
e vivas também, à Primavera que aí vem...


----------



## psm (20 Abr 2008 às 23:34)

Lince disse:


> Boas noites a todos,infelizmente não pude acompanhar,compartilhar em tempo real a evolução desta depressão com todos vós por falha do meu sistema informático resultante do mau tempo causado pela "Balduina".
> Só sei que esta nossa "amiguinha" me fez recordar os meus tempos de infância em que eramos assolados por várias depressões desta natureza, em que o mau tempochuva,neve,granizo e vento ),eram uma constante vários dias a fio...
> Deixo aqui algumas fotos do que realmente se passou na minha humilde terra nestes ultimos dias e que depois de um inverno desastroso em termos meteorológicos somente esta depressão nos deixa com esperanças de que tudo se encaminha para a normalidade,e que os próximos invernos confirmarão essa tendência.
> Aquecimento global...  ONDE?
> ...





fotos espectaculares, e sem duvida belas paisagens de portugal!


----------



## Fantkboy (20 Abr 2008 às 23:39)

Boa Noite... Acalmia total em Odivelas... como se pode ver na foto k tirei a minutos 






Pressão 1013.2hpa 
temp 12 ºc
Lua cheia
Tide hi

comprimentos... e continuem com uma boa dedicação a este forum
Boa noite


----------



## MSantos (20 Abr 2008 às 23:42)

Fotos muito bonitas Lince
Cheguei agora a Bragança, está fresco, as ruas estão molhadas mas de momento não chove.
Até amanha pessoal


----------



## AnDré (20 Abr 2008 às 23:46)

Epá *Lince*! A primeira foto é magnifica! Jamais a associaria a Portugal!
Acho que um dia, se a minha vida profissional assim o permitir, não penso duas vezes e mudo-me de armas e bagagem para essa região!

Mas vamos ao balanço *da precipitação acumulada neste especial Balduína em Odivelas:*
Dia 16: 6,2mm
Dia 17: 35,5mm (até às 22h22, altura em que o pluviometro literalmente voou)
Dia 18: off 
Dia 19: 4,6mm (a partir das 9:50, altura em que consegui voltar a pôr o pluviometro a funcionar ).
Dia 20: 5,4mm.

Total: *51,7mm*

Entre as 22:22 de dia 17 até às 9:50 do dia 19, estimo (por média da precipitação recolhida nas estações mais próximas de mim: Gago Coutinho, Geofisico, Queluz e Portela) que caíram +ou- 25mm aqui na região.

Ou seja, a Balduína rendeu por aqui: *51,7mm* +25mm o que perfaz uma estimativa de *+-76,7mm*.
Este valor serve apenas para ter uma ideia da precipitação verificada durante a Balduína, não correspondendo necesariamente à verdade.

Durante estes 5 dias, a temperatura variou entre os 10,1ºC (dia 20) e os 19,9ºC (dia 16).
De salientar que o vento soprou excepcionalmente forte na noite do dia 17, em especial entre as 22h e as 22:45, que ainda causou alguns danos materiais. Entre o voar do meu pluviometro e o soltar de algumas telhas, o destaque vai para o telheiro da escola primária, a 200 metros daqui, que ficou literalmente destruído.


----------



## Stinger (20 Abr 2008 às 23:55)

Parece que este ano vamos ter um ano em condiçoes e o tempo parece andar certo 

a ver vamos


----------



## GranNevada (21 Abr 2008 às 00:13)

Actualização :

Dia 7 - 27.4 mm.
Dia 8 - 33.0 mm.
Dia 9 - 23.9 mm.
Dia 10 - 15.2 mm.
Dia 12 - 8.1 mm.
Dia 13 - 3.0 mm.
Dia 16 - 21.8 mm.
Dia 17 - 37.6 mm.
Dia 18 - 17.8 mm.
Dia 19 - 37.3 mm.
Dia 20 - 14.7 mm.

Rajada Máxima - 51 Km/h
Pressão mínima - 993.4 Hpa


----------



## Gilmet (21 Abr 2008 às 00:15)

Belas fotos Lince!!

E já estava eu prestes a desligar o computador quando olho pela janela e... que vejo... Chove!...

E tenho os primeiros 0,5mm do dia

Parece até que vem ai mais...


Tenho 11,6ºC (em rápida descida)
Humidade a 80%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento por vezes a tocar nos 15 km/h


EDIT: 00:18 - Tal como previ... mais uma carga...


----------



## GranNevada (21 Abr 2008 às 00:23)

Moras num belo sítio Lince 
Passo lá bastantes vezes , toda aquela zona e o Gerês me encantam desde miúdo


----------



## iceworld (21 Abr 2008 às 00:39)

Fotos espectaculares! 
Por aqui vai caindo mais um aguaceiro.  
Entretanto a Balduína já por aqui deixou 92mm   o que faz com que este mês apresente até ao momento 164mm e desde o início do ano 316mm


----------



## vitamos (21 Abr 2008 às 11:24)

Bons dias:

Recém chegado de um fim de semana pela zona oeste (Sobral, T.Vedras, Vimeiro e arredores), poderia destacar um sem número de momentos interessantes da Balduína. Só tenho pena que a máquina digital que levei esteja ela própria maluca como o tempo! deu para umas poucas fotos de nuvens na zona do Vimeiro e Santa Cruz, que partilharei em atrasado assim  que a máquina me permita ve-las e transferi-las  

Diria que a Balduína foi quase perfeita:

No sábado quando ia na A1 perto de Pombal vi umas mammatus! Que me lembre foi a primeira ve que as vi tão perfeitinhas! Depois muitos e muitos aguaceiros e na noite de sábado para Domingo alguma trovoada, a pouca trovoada a que assisti neste evento (acho que foi o ponto mais "fraquinho" desta Balduína).

Domingo para mim foi o dia perfeito! Deu para: Aguaceiros fracos, vento fraco, aguaceiros fortes, vento forte, algum granizo (pouco), torrar ao sol de Abril, correr para um abrigo depois do sol de Abril, voltar a levar com o sol... 
Ainda tempo para um espectacular momento na A1 perto de Leiria ontem por volta das 16h e 15m. Olhar para o céu, dizer ao olhar para uma nuvem de dimensões não muito grandes mas bem escura "parece que esta vai largar umas pingas... e 5 min depois não conseguir ter mais de 50 metros de visibilidade (se tanto) e ver tudo a andar a passo de caracol na A1 para 5 minutos depois tar de novo a abrir as janelas para não morrer de calor!

Enfim, existem poucos dias assim e esta Balduína, na minha opinião foi um óptimo evento meteorológico! Parabéns mais uma vez pelo excelente acompanhamento do MeteoPT


----------



## GFVB (21 Abr 2008 às 11:40)

Digo-vos uma coisa! A nossa Balduína fez das suas esta noite por aqui! Caiu durante a noite com cada aguaceiro forte, que se durasse mais de 5 minutos começaria a inundar tudo!



Por agora tudo tranquilo! Céu muito nublado mas com abertas. Vento fraco!


----------



## jpmartins (21 Abr 2008 às 11:47)

Pessoal a Balduína foi bastante generosa a nível de precipitação, desde quarta até as 00h de hoje registei 122 mm. A rajada max. foi na noite de quinta 70.2 km/h e a pressão min. foi de 991.5hPa.


----------



## Minho (21 Abr 2008 às 22:23)

Melgaço

Balanço final da precipitação no episódio Balduína


08.3 mm dia 16
22.4 mm dia 17
33.0 mm dia 18
40.6 mm dia 19
22.1 mm dia 20
9.3   mm dia 21

Total: *135mm*


----------



## GranNevada (22 Abr 2008 às 00:03)

Actualização :

Dia 7 - 27.4 mm.
Dia 8 - 33.0 mm.
Dia 9 - 23.9 mm.
Dia 10 - 15.2 mm.
Dia 12 - 8.1 mm.
Dia 13 - 3.0 mm.
Dia 16 - 21.8 mm.
Dia 17 - 37.6 mm.
Dia 18 - 17.8 mm.
Dia 19 - 37.3 mm.
Dia 20 - 14.7 mm.
Dia 21 - 2.3 mm.

Total - 131.5 mm. (Só "Balduína" , 16 a 21 ) .
Total Abril - 242.1 mm.


----------



## iceworld (22 Abr 2008 às 01:14)

Precipitação na era Balduína:

dia 16-10mm
dia 17-22mm
dia 18-20mm
dia 19-17mm
dia 20-23mm
dia 21-6mm

Total: 98mm 
Total do mês:170mm


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Abr 2008 às 05:35)

Bons dias:
-Por aqui ,as duas senhoras deixaram desde o dia 8 até hoje a módica quantia de 155,2 mm.( "apenas" quase o dobro da média para o Porto para o mês de Abril que é de 86mm).
Não está mal, não senhor.
Está muito bem assim.


----------



## Rog (22 Abr 2008 às 11:21)

*Há 145 anos que não chovia assim*
_Dados revelados pelo Instituto de Meteorologia dão conta de um novo recorde_

A precipitação que caiu entre as 9h00 de sexta-feira e as 9h00 de sábado em Lisboa constituiu um novo recorde, atendendo aos últimos 145 anos, anunciou esta terça-feira o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM). 

Entre sexta-feira e sábado foram registados na estação meteorológica de Lisboa/Geofísico 62.9 milímetros de precipitação ultrapassando o anterior máximo do mês de Abril. 

«Considerando a série de totais diários, com 145 anos, o valor agora registado constitui um novo extremo para este mês e para esta estação», refere uma nota do IM, especificando que os anteriores máximos de 55,0 milímetros e 52,6 milímetros observados no dia 16 de Abril de 1995 e 09 de Abril de 1876, respectivamente. 

O IM ressalva ainda que o valor da quantidade de precipitação em 24 horas registado na sexta-feira na estação meteorológica de Lisboa/Geofísico corresponde ao terceiro valor extremo registado no século XXI. 

O primeiro extremo absoluto deste século ocorreu no dia 30 de Janeiro de 2004 com 101,2 milímetros de precipitação e o segundo extremo foi registado no dia 18 de Fevereiro de 2008, com 118 milímetros. 

Também na estação meteorológica de Faro foi registado este mês, entre as 9h00 do dia 8 as 9h00 do dia 9 de Abril um novo recorde de quantidade de precipitação, de 48,0 milímetros. 

Este valor veio ultrapassar o anterior máximo, registado na estação meteorológica de Faro em Abril de 1974 (44,5).

Fonte: Diário Iol


----------

